# ?  Women and perfume



## yeni (Dec 18, 2014)

​ Scientific research confirms the benefits of scents and their role in the activation of brain cells for the storage of information ....
In the new German research conducted by scientists recently found that smells like the smell of fragrant flowers, active memory centers in the brain! Scientists say the good smells strengthen learning pathways in the brain, and help the enjoyment of human memory is stronger.

This research, published on the journal Science, stressed the importance of learning during sleep and smell good before going to sleep helps to install what you do for the human during the day. Other studies have also demonstrated that smells good help to the emotional stability of a person ...

Now, my dears, we wonder: Is he the greatest of the Prophet peace be upon him the importance of good in the life of the believer? The Prophet peace be upon him: "dear to the world, women and perfume, and made the apple of my eyes in prayer" [Narrated by Tabarani in the great, and the women in his Sunan, and ruling them both and said, a true Muslim.

This Hadith telling us the character of the Holy Prophet "worldly" He does not want fame or money, or the Sultan, but stressed the importance of women and their role in the lives of men, and at this point to the importance of marriage, do not forget that scientists have uncovered many benefits, medical and psychological marriage.

He also stressed the Hadith on the importance of prayer and research has shown that the prayer of medical benefits are many in the prevention of the pain of the spine and lower back pain and neck, as well as Scientists have proved that the preservation of the prayers "in the mosques," protects against heart disease and hardening of the arteries, diabetes ... Is this not a miracle Hadith attest to the truth of this the Holy Prophet?
​ *مهدي يحكى ما شده للاسلام و كيف اسلم ؟youtube *​


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't know about smelling good and retaining information.  But when I was younger, I was turned on instantly if a girl walked by and her hair smelt like Herbal Essance lol!  Now that I'm older, there are many scents that say "sexy" to me when I get a whif of it.  My wife wears VS Heavenly, Kiss, and Glamour, and they all get me overly excited.  Clinique's Happy smells damn good too on her.  Just thinking about this is getting me, "in the mood" lmao!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, my dear, this should do the trick.


----------



## raysd21 (Dec 19, 2014)

As long as that pussy don't stink I don't fucking care.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't mind the scent of burning rotten whale blubber.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 19, 2014)

I read yenis post twice. Can or can't a muslim women were perfume?


----------



## ROID (Dec 19, 2014)

I really enjoy Yeni's posts.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2014)

I want to sniff Yeni's panties. Id imagine the scent to be an intoxicating mixture of figs, ammonia and hummus.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 21, 2014)

SFW said:


> I want to sniff Yeni's panties. Id imagine the scent to be an intoxicating mixture of figs, ammonia and hummus.



I was at the store the other day when some horseradish hummus caught my eye. My instant reaction was how has no one ever put these two favors together...it's sounds divine. Got home and opened it while I was putting the groceries away, I was that excited! You can't believe my let down as it tasted like what I imagine yeni's panties taste like.


----------



## yeni (Dec 22, 2014)

I really enjoy Yeni's posts.

  Dear brother
*ROID*

  Thank you
  This is for your kindness

*OverR8DNatty*


Respected members

Thanks for sharing


\\\\
I read yenis post twice. Can or can't a muslim women were perfume?                         

-Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
 The use of natural fragrances such as musk and amber
To maintain health
\\\\

-  Allah Almighty orders the Muslims to follow Prophet Muhammad's commands.

-  The bathing of the body and staying clean.
-  The brushing of the teeth.
-  Prophet Muhammad was sensitive to offensive smells.

-  Not just body cleanliness is mandatory, Good attitude is also mandatory.

Islam is very precise about Muslims keeping themselves clean and smelling good at all times.  Islam is a beautiful religion, full of wisdom and harmony.  If this wonderful religion is followed properly then a typical Muslim would only be a great example to follow.

\\\

\\\
Respected members

Thanks for sharing
First
perfume 
Beautiful

-Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
 The use of natural fragrances such as musk and amber
To maintain health

But
Used by the wife
To her husband at home

Outside the home
Prohibited by Islam
Because this
Temptation for men

These models bad

2. Allah's Messenger (Sallallaahu Alayhi Wasallam) said: Every eye is
lustful and when a woman applies perfume and then goes about in an assembly, she is like such and such, ie an adulteress. (Mishkat Hadith1065)

5. The Prophet (Sallallaahu Alayhi Wasallam) said: If a woman uses perfume and passes the people so that they may get its fragrance, she is so-and-so, meaning severe remarks. (Abu Dawud Hadith4161)
allah guided all

\\\

Many Christians are unaware that the true spirit of reverence which Muslims display towards Jesus and his mother Mary spring from the fountainhead of their faith as prescribed in the Holy Quran. Most do not know that a Muslim does not take the name of Jesus , without saying Eesa alai-hiss-salaam i.e. (Jesus peace be upon him).


Jesus is commonly considered to have been born on the 25th of December. However, it is common knowledge among Christian scholars that he was not born on this day. It is well known that the first Christian churches held their festival in May, April, or January. Scholars of the first two centuries AD even differ in which year he was born. Some believing that he was born fully twenty years before the current accepted date. So how was the 25th of December selected as the birthday of Jesus ?

Grolier's encyclopedia says: "Christmas is the feast of the birth of Jesus Christ, celebrated on December 25 ... Despite the beliefs about Christ that the birth stories expressed, the church did not observe a festival for the celebration of the event until the 4th century.... since 274, under the emperor Aurelian, Rome had celebrated the feast of the "Invincible Sun" on December 25. In the Eastern Church, January 6, a day also associated with the winter solstice, was initially preferred. In course of time, however, the West added the Eastern date as the Feast of the Epiphany, and the East added the Western date of Christmas". 

So who else celebrated the 25th of December as the birth day of their gods before it was agreed upon as the birth day of Jesus ? Well, there are the people of India who rejoice, decorate their houses with garlands, and give presents to their friends on this day. The people of China also celebrate this day and close their shops. Buddha is believed to have been born on this day. The great savior and god of the Persians, Mithras, is also believed to have been born on the 25th of December long before the coming of Jesus .

The Egyptians celebrated this day as the birth day of their great savior Horus, the Egyptian god of light and the son of the "virgin mother" and "queen of the heavens" Isis. Osiris, god of the dead and the underworld in Egypt, the son of "the holy virgin", again was believed to have been born on the 25th of December.

The Greeks celebrated the 25th of December as the birthday of Hercules, the son of the supreme god of the Greeks, Zeus, through the mortal woman Alcmene Bacchus, the god of wine and revelry among the Romans (known among the Greeks as Dionysus) was also born on this day.

Adonis, revered as a "dying-and-rising god" among the Greeks, miraculously was also born on the 25th of December. His worshipers held him a yearly festival representing his death and resurrection, in midsummer. The ceremonies of his birthday are recorded to have taken place in the same cave in Bethlehem which is claimed to have been the birth place of Jesus .

The Scandinavians celebrated the 25th of December as the birthday of their god Freyr, the son of their supreme god of the heavens, Odin.

The Romans observed this day as the birthday of the god of the sun, Natalis Solis Invicti ("Birthday of Sol the invincible"). There was great rejoicing and all shops were closed. There was illumination and public games. Presents were exchanged, and the slaves were indulged in great liberties. These are the same Romans who would later preside over the council of Nicea (325 CE) which lead to the official Christian recognition of the "Trinity" as the "true" nature of God, and the "fact" that Jesus was born on the 25th of December too.

In Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, Gibbon says: "The Roman Christians, ignorant of his (Christ's) birth, fixed the solemn festival to the 25th of December, the Brumalia, or Winter Solstice, when the Pagans annually celebrated the birth of Sol " vol. ii, p. 383.

Christians opposed to Christmas

There are several Christian groups who are opposed to Christmas. For example, they take the verse from the Bible in Jeremiah 10:2-4 as an admonition against decorating Christmas trees.

The King James Version reads: "Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen.... For the customs of the people are vain: for one cutteth a tree out of the forest, the work of the hands of the workman, with the axe. They deck it with silver and with gold; they fasten it with nails and with hammers, that it move not."

In order to understand this subject, it is helpful to trace some of the history of Christmas avoidance, particularly its roots in Puritanism.

The Puritans believed that the first-century church modeled a Christianity that modern Christians should copy. They attempted to base their faith and practice solely on the New Testament, and their position on Christmas reflected their commitment to practice a pure, scriptural form of Christianity. Puritans argued that God reserved to himself the determination of all proper forms of worship, and that he disapproved of any human innovations - even innovations that celebrated the great events of salvation. The name Christmas also alienated many Puritans. 


Christmas, after all, meant "the mass of Christ." The mass was despised as a Roman Catholic institution that undermined the Protestant concept of Christ, who offered himself once for all. The Puritans' passionate avoidance of any practice that was associated with papal Rome caused them to overlook the fact that in many countries the name for the day had nothing to do with the Catholic mass, but focused instead on Jesus' birth. The mass did not evolve into the form abhorred by Protestants until long after Christmas was widely observed. The two customs had separate, though interconnected, histories.

As ardent Protestants, Puritans identified the embracing of Christianity by the Roman Emperor Constantine in the early 300s CE as the starting point of the degeneration and corruption of the church. They believed the corruption of the church was brought on by the interweaving of the church with the pagan Roman state. To Puritans, Christmas was impure because it entered the Roman Church sometime in this period. No one knows the exact year or under what circumstances Roman Christians began to celebrate the birth of their Lord, but by the mid-300s CE, the practice was well established.

*متى ولد المسيح احمد ديدات محاضرة مناظرات   youtube*


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 22, 2014)

They still shouldn't substitute perfume for a shower.  

What's the difference between an NHL player and a muslim woman?  The NHL player showers after just three periods.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 22, 2014)

oooooooohhh!  Mohammad he has pneumonia!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok so perfume is ok at home for hubby as long as it's natural and inoffensive. And good attitude  is manditory! Sounds reasonable


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2014)

> Islam is very precise about Muslims keeping themselves clean and  smelling good at all times.  Islam is a beautiful religion, full of  wisdom and harmony.  If this wonderful religion is followed properly  then a typical Muslim would only be a great example to follow.



Ill pass this memo to the pakistani guy at the smoke shop who smells like fermented balls.


Anyway, Yeni dropping knowledge on us about the pagan roots of christmas. Even some mention of Dionysus, very good.

So you should know who the semitic/canaanite deity "EL" is, right? You should know what the kaaba is in Mecca and what it's relation is to Saturn as well. Why should we circle the kaaba cube counter clockwise Yeni? Damnit Yeni, i need answers!





















> I was at the store the other day when some horseradish hummus caught my  eye. My instant reaction was how has no one ever put these two favors  together...it's sounds divine. Got home and opened it while I was  putting the groceries away, I was that excited! You can't believe my let  down as it tasted like what I imagine yeni's panties taste like.



Sounds really good Jim. I might throw a can of chick peas in the processor and toss in some baby radishes for zing! Would much rather have Yenis panties draped over my face while i watch her belly dance for me.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2014)

The top of Saturn looks like a nipple


----------



## blergs. (Dec 23, 2014)

yeni said:


> ​ Scientific research confirms the benefits of scents and their role in the activation of brain cells for the storage of information ....
> In the new German research conducted by scientists recently found that smells like the smell of fragrant flowers, active memory centers in the brain! Scientists say the good smells strengthen learning pathways in the brain, and help the enjoyment of human memory is stronger.
> 
> This research, published on the journal Science, stressed the importance of learning during sleep and smell good before going to sleep helps to install what you do for the human during the day. Other studies have also demonstrated that smells good help to the emotional stability of a person ...
> ...



the mind is a powerful thing when you believe... whether true or not..
meditation or prayer is good... scents and sensory stimulation is good... what exactly does that have to do with being Muslim?
there is truth and lies in all religions.  Mohamed, Jesus and many others were early bloomers... there are more and more as the global consciousness advances... and we all have the potential to be at this higher state of being..  
just my opinion...


----------



## yeni (Dec 25, 2014)

Respected members

Thanks for sharing

\\\\\

Ok so perfume is ok at home for hubby as long as it's natural and inoffensive. And good attitude is manditory! Sounds reasonable 

You are absolutely right
Various chemical odors filled with alcohol cause a lot of damage to human health

So hurry Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him that using certain types of perfumes natural without any chemical intervention, such as black and white musk and amber

Smell and last for a very long time in the home or clothing even after washing

\\\\
yes

the kaaba

Prophet Ibrahim built this House for devout worship to one God. But within his lifetime people disobeyed his orders and began to put idols inside the Kaaba. Ibrahim had to clean the House of these idols and of Idle worshippers. He told the people that this was a symbolic house of God. God does not live there for He is everywhere. People did not understand this logic and no sooner had Ibrahim died the people, out of reverence, filled the place with idols again. They thronged to this place annually and 

worshipped their personal gods, It was over Four Thousand years later that the last of the line of prophet (SA), Muhammad Ibne Abdullah entered Makka triumphantly, went inside the Kaaba and, with the help of his cousin and son in law Ali Ibne Abi Talib, (AS) destroyed all the idols of Kaaba with their own hands.

Allaah The Almighty preserved the Ka?bah:


The following incident is mentioned in Surah Feel of the Holy Quran and it happened during the period of the birth-year of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). Abraha Al-Ashram was the governor of Yemen on behalf of the king of Ethiopia. He (Abrahah) thought to build a house (like the Kabah at Makkah) in Sana (the capital of Yemen) and call the Arabs to perform the pilgrimage there in Sana instead of the Kabah in Makkah, with the intention of diverting the trade and benefits from Makkah to Yemen. He presented his idea to the king of Ethiopia who agreed to it. So the house (church) was built and he named it Al-Qullais; there was no church of its like at that time. 

Then a man from the Quraish tribe of Makkah came there and was infuriated by it, so he relieved his nature (stools and urine) in it, soiled its walls and went away. When Abrahah Al-Ashram saw that, he could not control his anger and raised an army to invade Makkah and demolish the Kabah. He had in that army thirteen elephants and amongst them was an elephant called Mahmud which was the biggest of them. So that army proceeded and none amongst the Arab tribes that faced them (fought against them) but was killed and defeated, till it approached near 


Makkah. Then there took place negotiations between Abrahah Al-Ashram and the chief of Makkah (Abdul Muttalib bin Hashim, the grandfather of the Prophet), and it was concluded that Abrahah would restore the camels of Abdul Muttalib which he had taken away, and then he (Abrahah) would decide himself as regards the Kabah. Abdul Muttalib ordered the men of Makkah to evacuate the city and go to the top of the mountains along with their wives and children in case some harm should come to them from the invading oppressors. Then that army moved towards 


Makkah till they reached valley Muhassir. While the army was marching towards Makkah, in the middle of the valley, suddenly it was overtaken by flocks of birds, flocks after flocks, air-raiding that army with small stones slightly bigger than a lentil seed. There never fell a stone on a soldier except it dissolved his flesh and burst it into pieces. So they perished with a total destruction. Abrahah Al-Ashram fled away while his flesh was bursting into pieces till he died on the way (back to Yemen). Such was the victory bestowed by Allah, (the All-Majestic, All-Powerful) to the people of Makkah and such was the protection provided by Him for His House (Kabah in Makkah)

also
At the beginning of it
Alkuiblh in the past in the direction of Jerusalem (kuiblh prophets and messengers, including the Jews)
But
Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him wanted Alkuiblh In the direction of Kaaba
Wants it and feels it
Raises his head to the sky and look without saying anything
So
God says in the Holy Qur'an
(144) We have certainly seen the turning of your face, [O Muammad], toward the heaven, and We will surely turn you to a qiblah with which you will be pleased. So turn your face toward al-Masjid al-?ar m. And wherever you [believers] are, turn your faces toward it [in prayer]. Indeed, those who have been given the Scripture well know that it is the truth from their Lord. And Allah is not unaware of what they do.

This is from God
Transformation of all Muslims in the direction of the Kaaba immediately
This demonstrates the obedience of slaves to allah

\\\\


the mind is a powerful thing when you believe... whether true or not..
meditation or prayer is good... scents and sensory stimulation is good..


yes brother

In the scientific study of new scientists in the United States of America to fulfill the obligation of prayer in Islam is considered a useful way to ease the pain of the joints and back, as contained in the standing and bowing and prostration.

"Says Dr. Francis J." Supervisor of the research team, the team noted that people who are able to control and reduce their pain by religion and faith have less joint pain and be more stable in their psychological state, and throwing the highest support from the community.

Some researchers have found that praying for patients can contribute to alleviate the illness, he had a doctors, a San Francisco Randolph Byrd prayer request for two hundred heart patients, and found an improvement in their condition than those who left without a prayer. He has another researcher, William S. Harris had the same experience on a thousand heart patients, and observed that patients who called them friends even better recovery than those who left without a prayer.

In a study conducted in 1988 by the world Randolph Byrd study showed unexpected surprises, where the doctor found that the American supplication and prayer for cardiac patients lead to an improvement in their psychological state and health.

\\\\


Many Christians do not know that in the Holy Quran Jesus is mentioned by name twenty-five times.  For example:

.. We gave Jesus the son of Mary Clear (Signs) and strengthened him with the holy spirit. .. Quran 2:87

Behold! the angels said: "O Mary! Allah gives thee glad tidings of a Word from Him: his name will be Christ Jesus, the son of Mary, held in honor in this world and the Hereafter and of (the company of) those nearest to Allah. Quran 3:45

.. Christ Jesus the son of Mary was (no more than) an apostle of Allah .. Quran 4:171

 And in their footsteps We sent Jesus the son of Mary, confirming the Law that had come before him .. Quran 5:46

And Zakariya and John, and Jesus and Elias: all in the ranks of the righteous: Quran 6:85

The Quranic Titles of Jesus

Though Jesus is mentioned by name in twenty-five places in the Holy Quran he is also addressed with respect as: "Ibne Maryam" - son of Mary; as Masi (Heb) Messiah - translated as Christ; "Abd-ullah" servant of Allah; "Rasul -Ullah" - Messenger of Allah.

He is spoken of as "the word of God", as "the spirit of God", as a "Sign of God", and numerous other epithets of honor spread over fifteen different chapters. The Holy Quran honors this great Messenger of God, and over the past fourteen hundred years Muslims continue to hold Jesus as a symbol of truth.

Islam requires Muslims to respect the faith of others

Regardless of historical facts and theological differences that Christians may have among themselves or theological differences Muslims may have with Christianity we cannot disregard the sentiments of practicing Christians who use this occasion to revere Jesus .

Prophet Muhammad was always very respectful towards the Christians. According to Islamic historians, Ibn e Saad and Ibn e Hisham, once there was a delegation of Byzantine Christians, who were traveling from Yemen to Madinah. The delegation was lead by a bishop by the name of Zqyd al-Usquf, who came to discuss a number of issues with Prophet Muhammad . When the time of their prayer came, they asked the Prophet if they could do their worship in the mosque of the Prophet. He answered, "Conduct your service here in the mosque. It is a place dedicated to God."
We should never ridicule the religious beliefs of others, no matter how much we disagree with them. God says in the Quran: "And insult not those whom they worship besides God, lest they insult God wrongfully without knowledge. Thus We have made fair-seeming to each people its own doings; then to their Lord is their return and He shall then inform them of all that they used to do".

*أكرم : لم اجد اى صعوبة و لا اى تناقضات قى الاسلام*
*youtube
 when Christ was born Ahmed Deedat a lecture debates youtube
*​thank's to all


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh yeni.... Rub yourself with odour of goat and come for a cuddle. Burkas are banned in Australia thou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Dec 28, 2014)

someone told me


 Thanks for suggestion.  It's a good news for all women.  I was finding this information i got it really a good. Can you suggest me which perfume is prefer for women body like that have no side effect, after using it. . . . . . .    



yes brother

  Musk is the purest of the perfumes. Prophet Muhammad (Blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) praised musk. Al-Tirmizi and Abu Dawood narrated from Abu Said ( may Allaah be pleased with him) that Prophet Muhammad (Blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) said about musk: ?It is the purest of all your perfumes?. Al-Bukhari in his ?History?, Nasai and al-Tirmizi narrated from Muhammad bin Ali, he said: I asked Aisha ( may Allaah be pleased with her): ?Did Prophet Muhammad (Blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) used to put on a perfume??. She answered: ?Yes, with the best of the male perfume: Musk and ambergris?. Nasai reported it as follows: Prophet Muhammad (Blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) used to put on the best of the male perfumes i.e. Musk and ambergris and used to say: ?the purest of all perfumes is Musk?.

  Al-Nawawi (may Allaah have mercy on him) said in Sharh Muslim: The scholars differed concerning the reason for using musk. The correct view is that of the majority of our companions and others, which is that the purpose of using musk is to perfume the site and ward off unpleasant odours. ? She should use it after ghusl. If no musk is available, she should use whatever perfume she can find. If she cannot find any perfume then it is mustahabb for her to use whatever will remove the odour [soap, nowadays]. If she cannot find anything, then water is sufficient for her, but if she fails to perfume it when perfume is available, that is makrooh. If she is not able to do it then it is not makrooh in her case. End quote. 

  Dr. Aaminah ?Ali Naasir Siddeeq, professor of microbiology in the College of Science in Jeddah has discovered that musk is a natural antibiotic for treating skin diseases and genital diseases in humans and animals. This discovery was patented in the King ?Abd al-?Azeez City for Science and Technology in Riyadh.

   سايمون يحكى رحلته الى الاسلام youtube


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 28, 2014)

Ah salami and bacon...And jovan musk on my genitals should make my balls smell terrific too.


----------



## yeni (Dec 31, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Scientists have proved that the preservation of the prayers "in the mosques," protects against heart disease and hardening of the arteries, diabetes

A study published in the Journal of the American Heart, 2006, shows that prayer has no effect on the patients, experiments similar to supplication and prayer, to prove for the whole world the truth of this religion.

Scientists have searched in the case of the impact of meditation on the minds that parts of the brain by the meditation was active living, active, while other parts were still before the start of meditation. In an article published by BBC News website said Andrew Andrew Newberg Newburgh radiologist at the University of Pennsylvania in the United States "I believe that we are a wonderful time in our history, when we become able to explore religion and spiritual matters of the road did not think of one before it as possible."

\\\

\\\\



World shines
9
Rabi alawel

What Do Others Say About Him?

Before We Begin our "A to Z of Muhammad" - Let's See What 12 Famous People Have Said About Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him) Throughout the Centuries...

 His complete biography has been authenticated and circulated amongst scholars around the world starting while he was still alive and continuing up until today. One of the first examples we quote from is from the Encyclopedia Britannica, as it confirms:
(Regarding Muhammad) "... a mass of detail in the early sources shows that he was an honest and upright man who had gained the respect and loyalty of others who were likewise honest and upright men." 
[Vol. 12]


 Another impressive tribute to Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him is in the very well written work of Michael H. Hart, "The 100: A Ranking of the Most Influential Persons in History." He states that the most influential person in all history was Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, with Jesus second. Examine his actual words:
"My choice of Muhammad to lead the list of the world's most influential persons may surprise some readers and may be questioned by others, but he was the only man in history who was supremely successful on both the religious and secular level."

[Michael H. Hart, THE 100: A RANKING OF THE MOST INFLUENTIAL PERSONS IN HISTORY, New York: Hart Publishing Company, Inc., 1978, page. 33.]


 According to the Quran, Prophet Muhammad was the most excellent example for all of humanity. Even non-Muslim historians recognize him to be one of the most successful personalities in history. Read what the Reverend R. Bosworth-Smith wrote in "Mohammed & Mohammedanism" in 1946:
"Head of the state as well as the Church, he was Caesar and Pope in one; but, he was pope without the pope's claims, and Caesar without the legions of Caesar, without a standing army, without a bodyguard, without a palace, without a fixed revenue. If ever any man had the right to say that he ruled by a Right Divine, it was Mohammad, for he had all the power without instruments and without its support. He cared not for dressing of power. The simplicity of his private life was in keeping with his public life."


 While we are reviewing statements from famous non-Muslims about Prophet Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, consider this:
"Philosopher, orator, apostle, legislator, warrior, conqueror of ideas, restorer of rational dogmas, of a cult without images; the founder of twenty terrestrial empires and of one spiritual empire, that is Muhammad. As regards all standards by which human greatness may be measured, we may well ask, is there any man greater than he?"

[Lamartine, HISTOIRE DE LA TURQUIE, Paris, 1854, Vol. II, pp. 276-277.]


 And then we read what George Bernard Shaw, a famous writer and non-Muslim says:
"He must be called the Savior of Humanity. I believe that if a man like him were to assume the dictatorship of the modern world, he would succeed in solving its problems in a way that would bring it much needed peace and happiness."

[The Genuine Islam, Singapore, Vol. 1, No. 8, 1936]

""If greatness of purpose, smallness of means, and outstanding results are the three criteria of human genius, who could dare to compare any great man in modern history with Muhammad?"

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]*الإحتفال بالمولد النبوي سنة أم بدعة ؟ مترجمyoutube *​  [FONT=&quot]


 [/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Jan 3, 2015)

someone told me


Women have their reasons for converting to Islam in as far as they do convert. For example, there was a story in the Blaze this summer about a Playboy bunny who made this conversion precisely in order to excuse covering up. She reports being happy with the results. She writes on her blog: "Yes, I was a Playboy Bunny. [I've] done shoots in lingerie, bikinis and attires that are not exactly meant to protect my modesty?but really, all these achievements got me thinking of a woman?s worth. I believe I am more worthy than showing off my body. I am MORE than this. I started to look for something deeper?a religion, a God, a better way of living life." And later she concludes: "I wanted to cover myself up more?be respected and known for who I am inside?not for how much flesh I am showing outside. The first time I put on a hijab was when I went for local telco company TVC casting?and I looked at myself, and I feel liberated?I feel so happy and protected?I feel safe."

Sounds actually kind of feminist, doesn't it? You see, in reality, having to be immodest is not essentially different from having to be modest. When pressured into doing one thing, many people instinctively want to rebel against that pressure sooner or later and voluntarily go in the opposite direction. Islam became this young woman's excuse. It became a source of security and empowerment for her. That can happen! It's for these sorts of reasons that I'm not as judgmental of Islam or other religions as such as some outsiders to the faith in question are. Most seriously religious people (about 3 out of 5 overall, according to a 2011 survey by Pew Research) are female. There are reasons why that happens. Women don't usually convert in order to become homebound wives and mothers. They convert because they find something empowering in a particular faith that matters more to them than other things.

If I may offer a personal opinion, I believe that when Westerners assail Islam, their motivations are usually a lot more racist than authentically feminist, with Islam simply functioning as a socially acceptable stand-in for a direct assault on someone else's race or nationality. Most Western anti-Islam crusaders in reality are also opposed to things like abortion rights, equal pay and other anti-discrimination laws, and so on and so on. They're not real feminists. They're just posers who are seizing upon the fact that our society is having a feminist moment right now in order to rationalize a more ethnic prejudice.


*Ahmad Deedat agrees on celebration of Mawlid of Prophet Muhammad (Salallahu Alaihi Wasallam) *​youtube

*درس الانجيل ليكون قسا فترك المسيحية .. واخيرا اصبح داعية اسلامى !! *​


----------



## yeni (Jan 6, 2015)

A sweet fragrance naturally emitted from the mubaarak body of Sayyidina Rasoolullah sallallahu alaihe wasallam, as though he did not use itr. In a narration Sayyidina Anas radiyallahu anhu says: ?I did not smell anything more fragrant than the smell of Rasoolullah sallallahu alaihe wasallam. The fragrance was better than Amber and Musk. 

Various other narrations testify to this. Many narrations are mentioned in the books of hadith, where it is stated that the perspiration of Sayyidina Rasoolullah sallallahu alaihe wasallam was used instead of itr. 

A narration from Sayyiditina Umme Sulaym radiyallahu anha is related in the Sahih Muslim and other kitaabs, that once while Sayyidina Rasoolullah sallallahu alaihe wasallam was sleeping, sweat began to emit from his mubaarak body. She began collecting it in a small bottle. The mubaarak eyes of Sayyidina Rasoolullah sallallahu alaihe wasallam opened. He asked her what she was doing. She replied: ?When we use this in our itr, it has the most fragrance?. 

Once Sayyidina Rasoolullah sallallahu alaihe wasallam blew (made damm) on his palm and wiped it over the back and stomach of Sayyidina Uqbah radiyallahu anhu. It became so fragrant, and as he had four wives, every one of them put on so much itr, to equal that fragrance, but it could not overcome the fragrance Uqbah radiyallahu anhu had..

  [h=1]قصة اسلام رجل   ضل الطريق فى تركيا فدخل الاسلام[/h] youtube


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2015)

Insha'Allah your muslim brothers who smell of camel dung and curried goat testicles take your words of wisdom and apply it Yeni.


----------



## yeni (Jan 9, 2015)

brother

    Jarir bin Abdullah Bajali radiyallahu anhu reports, I was presented to Umar (for an inspection). ?Jarir threw off his top shawl and walked in his lungi only (so that he could be inspected). Umar told him to take his top sheet (put it on) and address the people saying: ?I did not see anyone more handsome than Jarir besides what we have heard of Yusuf As-Siddiqe alaihis salaam.?  

Commentary

 What we heard of Yusuf As-Siddiqe alaihis salaam shows that he must have been more handsome and beautiful than Sayyidina Jarir radiyallahu anhu. Otherwise it seems there was none more handsome than him (Sayyidina Jarir alaihis salaam). Sayyidina Umar radiyallahu anhu was making a detailed inspection of the army at the time of jihaad. Every soldier was inspected and Sayyidina Jarir radiyallahu anhu was among them. There are a few difficulties in this narration. But shall be omitted to keep the subject short. One of these difficulties is, that the beauty and handsomeness of Sayyidina Yusuf alaihis salaam is exempted here.

 We can openly say that the handsomeness of Sayyidina Rasoolullah sallallahu alaihe wasallam was more than that of Sayyidina Yusuf alaihis salaam. By not mentioning this, the handsomeness of Sayyidina Rasoolullah sallallahu alaihe wasallam is obviously exempted. Shah Waliyullah Dehlawi has mentioned that the handsomeness of Sayyidina Rasoolullah sallallahu alaihe wasallam was hidden. The other question is, what relevance has this narration with this chapter? An answer to this is that fragrance is a part of beauty. The more handsome the person, the more fragrance will be emitted from that person?s clothing and body. It is an accepted fact that Sayyidina Rasoolullah sallallahu alaihe wasallam was the handsomest among the creation, and it is an accepted fact that he was the most glittering among the moons, therefore a sweet fragrance emitting from him is natural.   

Muhammad PBUH the Greatest By Sheikh Ahmed Deedat  youtube

  American Special Forces Pilot Converts to Islam youtube


----------



## yeni (Jan 13, 2015)

yes brother about your message

-Regarding the topic of women in Islam , it is clearly evident that Islam is one of the most 'feminist' religion out there. Islam started in 7th century in the tribal society of Arabia. In those times , Arabs used to bury their daughters alive. Women had no legal , 
economic , property rights. Situation of rights was not any better in the Christian Europe too. After the advent of Islam, Arabs got revolutionized. Islam explicitly gave women these rights in 7th century...

1-Right to secular education.
2-Right to divorce (even on the basis of sexual dissatisfaction from a man)
3-Right to independent property .

4 Right to inheritance of the family property.
5-Right to do independent business.

islam is the religion of " justice " which is giving each of them their rights and duties
and justice is found in duties .. the man's duties are more than women's duties
the mother in islam is better than the father : based on hadith one person asked prophet which is better my mother of father the prophet answered : your mother , your mother , your mother ,, then your father
that's 3 times he prefered the mother over the father 
​[h=1]‫كيف أسلمت من عالم الموسيقى والألماس إلى عالم الجن‬‎youtube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Jan 17, 2015)

Islam gave women rights and privileges at a time when only barbaric manners and values dominated.
Yet, some people argue that Islam has alienated women in some domains. In fact, this belief is a misconception. People who say so, may have read about it in a magazine or seen it on TV. A quick examination of the issues judged as unjust to women will certainly correct the misunderstanding.

Man as the head of the household:

Some people believe that a woman in Islam is regarded as inferior to man since the Quran says (what means):"Men have one degree above women." [Quran 2: 228]



In the Quran it also says (what means): "Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allaah has given the one more than the other and because men support them from their means." [Quran 4:34]

This verse implies that it is a man's duty to support his wife, and not the reverse, but this, in no way, makes him superior to her.

In fact, the rights and responsibilities of a woman are equal to those of a man but they are not necessarily identical. Since men and women are not created identical, they have different physical and emotional qualities, jobs and privileges. This does not mean that women are inferior.

On the contrary, women are considered crucial members of society in Islam since they are assigned the job of bringing up future generations. People today tend to look down at housewives but, in fact, raising children is one of the most important and difficult tasks. The way a mother brings up her child determines the way he will behave in the future. This duty, which requires patience, love, understanding and wisdom was significantly assigned to women in Islam because her nature suits this job.

Allaah The Exalted, in His Wisdom, has assigned a role for each member of the family so that there would be no arguments concerning who should do what. If a sailboat has two leaders, each will want to follow a path, leading ultimately to chaos and even a crash. In the same manner, how many times have your parents fought over some decision because each had their own point of view and wanted to apply it? This is precisely why it is preferable to have one leader for each household. However, this does not give the leader the right to be a dictator, or to neglect the role of his companion. This does not make him superior to other members of his family. It just gives him a larger duty.

[h=1]مغنية الراب العالمية الأمريكية تعتنق الإسلام مترجم   US Rap Singer Converts to Islam youtube[/h]


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 18, 2015)

Why do some Arabic women look smoking hot when they are in their late teens to early thirties then it seems like over night the devolve into wrinkled up trolls that would have been banished from a village in the dark ages for looking like a witch?


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh baby come on already, stop it. You mean people try to use chicanery in print to fool other people into believing their bullshit ?

" 
Islam gave women rights and privileges at a time when only barbaric manners and values dominated.
Yet, some people argue that Islam has alienated women in some domains. In fact, this belief is a misconception. People who say so, may have read about it in a magazine or seen it on TV. A quick examination of the issues judged as unjust to women will certainly correct the misunderstanding.

Man as the head of the household:

Some people believe that a woman in Islam is regarded as inferior to man since the Quran says (what means):"Men have one degree above women." [Quran 2: 228]



In the Quran it also says (what means): "Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allaah has given the one more than the other and because men support them from their means." [Quran 4:34]

This verse implies that it is a man's duty to support his wife, and not the reverse, but this, in no way, makes him superior to her.

In fact, the rights and responsibilities of a woman are equal to those of a man but they are not necessarily identical. Since men and women are not created identical, they have different physical and emotional qualities, jobs and privileges. This does not mean that women are inferior.

On the contrary, women are considered crucial members of society in Islam since they are assigned the job of bringing up future generations. People today tend to look down at housewives but, in fact, raising children is one of the most important and difficult tasks. The way a mother brings up her child determines the way he will behave in the future. This duty, which requires patience, love, understanding and wisdom was significantly assigned to women in Islam because her nature suits this job.

Allaah The Exalted, in His Wisdom, has assigned a role for each member of the family so that there would be no arguments concerning who should do what. If a sailboat has two leaders, each will want to follow a path, leading ultimately to chaos and even a crash. In the same manner, how many times have your parents fought over some decision because each had their own point of view and wanted to apply it? This is precisely why it is preferable to have one leader for each household. However, this does not give the leader the right to be a dictator, or to neglect the role of his companion. This does not make him superior to other members of his family. It just gives him a larger duty".

Never!


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 19, 2015)

If you read the quran it appears the islam is more a cult than a religion.


----------



## yeni (Jan 20, 2015)

dear brothers 
[FONT=&quot]the great Islam gave the woman her honorable value, all the Laws of in the world will not reach this high level

prophet Mohammad said:

1 - Women are the twin halves of men.
2 - The world and all things in it are valuable; but the most valuable thing in the world is a virtuous woman.
3 - The best women are the virtuous; they are the most affectionate to infants, and the most careful of their husband's property.
4 - When a woman performeth the five times of prayer, and fasteth the month of Ramadan, and is chaste, and is not disobedient to her husband, then tell her to enter Paradise by whichever door she liketh.
5 - Verily a great number of women are assembled near my family, complaining of their hubands; and those men who ill-treat their wives do not behave well. He is not of my way who teacheth a woman to stray.
6 - Asma, daughter of Yazid, said, "Victuals were brought to Muhammad, and he put them before some of us women who were present, and said, 'Eat ye.' But notwithstanding we were hungry we said, 'We have no inclination.' Muhammad said, 'O woman! Do not mix hunger with lies.' "
7 - Whoever doeth good to girls, it will be a curtain to him from hell-fire.
8 - Whoever befriendeth two girls till they come of age, will be in the next world along with me, like my two fingers joining each other.
9 - Whoever befriendeth three daughters, or three sisters, and teacheth them manners, and is affectionate to them, till they come of age, may God apportion Paradise for him.
10 - Whoever hath a daughter, and doth not bury her alive or scold her, or prefer his male children to her, may God bring him into Paradise.
11 - Shall I not point out to you the best of virtues? It is your doing good to your daughter when she is returned to you having been divorced by her husband.
12 - God enjoins you to treat women well, for they are your mothers, daughters, aunts.
13 - Do not prevent your women from coming to the mosque.
14 - The believers who show the most perfect faith are those who have the best disposition and the best of you are those who are best to their wives

 [/FONT]\\\\

  The Creator created us as free people in the world and also has placed prophets sent by the exhortation to the people on earth and had to lay solid. The creator has said: The man who seeks God will my satisfaction embark and the man who seeks the satisfaction of the subject matter, his own path. But! Every man will be on the day of resurrection to life and the people will return to their master groups. That is the day of judgment which man gets to hear what she has brought forth, and what they would have been apparent. Whoever has wronged will on that day his promised punishment, and the one who has done well (surrender to God) will reward fully received. Wait why we wait with you. The time will be soon! A man lives only a fraction of a second when the actual duration of the beginning of creation to the end of creation would calculate. Therefore, awareness and research necessary and folly, 

arrogance and envy pure waste of time. For this reason I am looking for the satisfaction of God, because we are not aimlessly on earth are placed. We have an agent and that is that we encourage the good and good acts, so we promised paradise our goal will obtain. We have a choice between good and evil.
  Exactly common sense is the key point in our life. According to common sense, the most knowledgeable Individual about the creation would be its creator, for example: the producer of one car is the one that could answer all the questions related to this car its purpose, how to use it...

In our case, the Creator of Human being would be the appropriate one to determine what is good and what is bad for them. In order to fulfill this requirement, He sent different messenger and prophets (Peace be upon them) in order to teach people how to behave.
  Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

  Talked about all religious and worldly matters

  Because Islam
   Constitution and approach to life

  In eating and sleeping and praying, bathing and transactions between people and so on

  Religion is not just a ritual only

  Pray and then go out to lie and drinking alcohol and lack of hygiene and adultery

  Like other religions



*بطل مصارعة أمريكي يعتنق الإسلام بعد قصة رائعة-**American Champion Wrestler Converts to Islam  youtube *​


----------



## yeni (Jan 23, 2015)

no brother

Some people claim that Islam is unjust towards women because it entitles them to inherit half of what men get. In fact, those people only know one side of the truth.

First, the principle of women inheriting half the money is only applicable in 45 percent of the cases. In the other 55 percent, women inherit the same amount or sometimes even more. For example, a mother and a father each inherit the sixth of their son's property when they are not the only inheritors.

In addition, the laws of inheritance in Islam are proportional to the duties of spending. Indeed, a man in Islam has the responsibility of supporting his family, his brother's children (when his brother dies), his parents (when they retire and do not have an income), his children from his previous marriage (if he has them) and his household, including his wife and children. A woman, on the other hand, does not bear this responsibility. She has the freedom to use the money she collects from her dowry or work as she pleases.

You might object here, saying that women today are working and helping their husbands pay the expenses, which entitles them to share equality with men. In fact, you should know that women's economic assistance to their husbands, which has become the norm today, is only an answer to the females? wishes. Islam does not oblige women to spend on their households. It is a free choice many women have themselves taken today to feel more liberated, so it does not entitle them to a bigger portion of the inheritance.

*كلمة مسلم || الإسلام ليس دين سلام ! ** youtube *​


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 23, 2015)

It's unjust to a woman to have more than 1 wife too.

A rich shiek gets to have many wives because he can afford them. While a lowly bedouin marries his goat or favorite camel...

Islamic marital jurisprudence, Muslim men are allowed to practice polygamy,  they can have more than one wife at the same time. While Polyandry, the practice of a woman having more than one husband, by contrast, is not permitted...

Sounds like complete and utter bs just like any other religion. That includes ours over here too, not just Islam.


----------



## yeni (Jan 26, 2015)

brother

one of the most questioned principles that Islam grants men and women. Indeed, many people wrongfully accuse Islam of injustice because it allows a man to have up to four wives. Nevertheless, like every instruction in the Quran, polygyny has a reason. You see, Islam is a practical religion that acknowledges the needs and temptations of human beings and provides laws that deal with them, thus preserving harmony and morality.

- Polygyny might be the solution for a couple if the wife is barren, the husband wants children of his own and the option of separation does not appeal to both parties.

- If a woman is chronically ill and is unable to perform her marital duties. Polygyny may also be the solution when the couple does not want divorce.

- Polygyny is the religion's answer to cases where some men have excessive sexual needs that cannot be fulfilled by one wife. This in no way means that men should abuse this right and use it whenever they fancy a woman. It is rather a chance Islam has provided to prevent men from committing adultery. Many people who condemn polygyny cheat on their wives, calling this phenomenon a 'swift affair.' Islam, at least, has offered the second woman the option of being called 'a wife' rather than 'a mistress', especially in some countries where women remarkably outnumber men.

- Polygyny may settle the problem of an increased number of unmarried women, especially during wars.

However, polygyny has some limits and conditions to be met. Indeed, the Quran instructs the man to be fair with his wives on all levels, including treatment, money, house, etc. The only level where the man may have an uneven stance is the level of the feelings that he cannot control:

The Quran says (what means): "You will never be able to do perfect justice between wives even if it is your ardent desire, so do not incline too much to one of them [by giving her more of your time and provision] so as to leave the other hanging [i.e. neither divorced nor married]. And if you do justice, and do all that is right and fear Allaah by keeping away from all that is wrong, then Allaah is Ever-Forgiving and All-Merciful." [Quran 4:129]

Finally, it is worth knowing that Islam gives a woman the right to refuse polygyny for her husband by setting it as a condition during the marriage procedures. If this condition is set, then the woman is granted divorce if her husband marries another while he is still married to her. 

[h=1]دخول إبنة الرئيس الأمريكي بوش في الإسلامyoutube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Jan 29, 2015)

also brother

==
- Women take care of children and look after the affairs of the house and her husband in the first place
In her spare time doing useful work for it or to others

- The husband helps his wife in the house and work outside the home
This from the actions of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him, with his wife
Sewing clothes and help in the work of the house
So the Muslim must apply the correct Sunna
will feel happiness

1 - Holy Qur'an and the Hadith is for all time and place
Without shortages or increased
God says in the Holy Qur'an
(3) This day those who disbelieve have despaired of [defeating] your religion; so fear them not, but fear Me. This day I have perfected for you your religion and completed My favor upon you and have approved for you Islam as religion.

2 - polygamy is essential today
You see the ongoing war in Palestine, Iraq, Afghanistan, Chechnya, Syria
We can not ignore
Orphans and widows there
3 - polygamy solution to the problem of infertility
Modern methods do not work in every case
So I live with a close community
I see many cases a result of the successful marriage of a second wife

4 - Men's sexual desires
You see in recent years
Opening up the world between countries, the Internet and stirring instincts constantly in the media

So instead of the direction of the Adultery on a daily basis such as the West
There is a solution in Islam, a legal marriage between them, provided of Justice
Either two or three or four

5 - revelation ended
After the death of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
Anyone who can not be changed or replaced

Do you want to increase to Islam or shortages of it?
This is heresy

God says in the Holy Qur'an

(44) Indeed, We sent down the Torah, in which was guidance and light. The prophets who submitted [to Allah] judged by it for the Jews, as did the rabbis and scholars by that with which they were entrusted of the Scripture of Allah, and they were witnesses thereto. So do not fear the people but fear Me, and do not exchange My verses for a small price. And whoever does not judge by what Allah has revealed ? then it is those who are the disbelievers.

(45) And We ordained for them therein a life for a life, an eye for an eye, a nose for a nose, an ear for an ear, a tooth for a tooth, and for wounds is legal retribution. But whoever gives [up his right as] charity, it is an expiation for him. And whoever does not judge by what Allah has revealed ? then it is those who are the wrongdoers.


(36) It is not for a believing man or a believing woman, when Allah and His Messenger have decided a matter, that they should [thereafter] have any choice about their affair. And whoever disobeys Allah and His Messenger has certainly strayed into clear error

\\
*دعوة مباشرة في الشارع ويدخل ستيفن في الإسلام (رائع جدا)**youtube *​  [h=1]مغني راب امريكي  يسلم والسبب الصلاة ؟   *youtube*[/h]


----------



## yeni (Feb 1, 2015)

[FONT=&quot] No brother

Regarding hitting your women ..well we got lucky in this case.You will ask how? Well , some people asked about this verse from Muhammad (PBUH) himself and thank God , on this matter , we have the interpretation of the most supreme interpreter of the Qur'an ... Muhammad himself! So according to the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) ... the "beating" referring in this verse is "symbolic beating" and it should be done as the "last resort" in any relationship. So Islam only tell us about "symbolic beating" and that too , in the case where wife is being completely unfair to the husband (like having affairs with others)..After that "symbolic beating"


, next stage is left is divorce.. And Prophet (PBUH) also mentioned the nature of this symbolic beating... According to Prophet , a person can "beat" his wife with a "misvaak" .. Misvaak is a branch of tree that is thinner than a tooth brush and about the same size as our every-day tooth brushes ..and person CAN NOT hit her wife on the face and he should not hit her wife on the body so hard that any 'scar' is left... All these things are mentioned in detail in Muhammad's interpretation of this issue...Now you tell me , is this even a problem? I actually see this verse as one of the good things in Qur'an because Qur'an and Prophet here have explicitly established the limit of husband in reference to her wife. And ANYTHING beyond this limit automatically becomes a sin/unlawful/not-allowed ...


Now if THIS is the 'limit' , what else you women can ask for ? and remember , this the 'law' established 1400 years ago in the harsh environment of tribal Arabia. Can you show me other SUCH humane laws for women during that time era? and also , this symbolic "beating" is the LAST resort in which husband tries to tell wife "enough is enough"...after that..there is divorce. Now people who would beat their wives will do so without any reason...they won't think about Islam , Christianity , Sikhism , etc etc ..they'll do it because they'll do it. But in Islam , there is absolutely no place for wife beating...

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Does the Quran say beat your Wife? ?FUNNY? Sh. Khalid Yasin ?Smile...itz Sunnah? - YouTube[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT] 
 [/FONT]
[h=1]حاخامات اليهود يتظاهرون من أجل عودة حكم المسلمينyoutube[/h]


----------



## solidassears (Feb 1, 2015)

yeni said:


> No brother
> 
> Regarding hitting your women ..well we got lucky in this case.You will ask how? Well , some people asked about this verse from Muhammad (PBUH) himself and thank God , on this matter , we have the interpretation of the most supreme interpreter of the Qur'an ... Muhammad himself! So according to the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) ... the "beating" referring in this verse is "symbolic beating" and it should be done as the "last resort" in any relationship. So Islam only tell us about "symbolic beating" and that too , in the case where wife is being completely unfair to the husband (like having affairs with others)..After that "symbolic beating"
> 
> ...



What bullshit! Islam hits and even stones women; check it out you disgusting Muslim hack! 

http://www.military.com/video/opera.../isis-stones-woman-for-adultry/3869566587001/


----------



## yeni (Feb 4, 2015)

brother

The crime of adultery with the conditions for the application of punishment (the skin)galdal - stoning)
- Four witnesses to prove the crime of adultery
- Recognition of the same person (adulterer)
- If the person adulterer Single (never married) punishment (skin-algald)
- If the person is an adulterer (married) punishment (of stoning to death)
- These conditions are in fact of God's mercy
- Discipline and punishment for non-married
- And repent and escape the fire in the afterlife (for married)
- And we must see people, even the death adulterer does not do anyone like him
- The limits of God should be applied to any person who can not touch them

- God says in the Holy Qur'an
- (1) [This is] a surah which We have sent down and made [that within it] obligatory and revealed therein verses of clear evidence that you might remember
(2) The [unmarried] woman or [unmarried] man found guilty of sexual intercourse - lash each one of them with a hundred lashes, and do not be taken by pity for them in the religion of Allah, if you should believe in Allah and the Last Day. And let a group of the believers witness their punishment
(3) The fornicator does not marry except a [female] fornicator or polytheist, and none marries her except a fornicator or a polytheist, and that has been made unlawful to the believers
(4) And those who accuse chaste women and then do not produce four witnesses - lash them with eighty lashes and do not accept from them testimony ever after. And those are the defiantly disobedient
(5) Except for those who repent thereafter and reform, for indeed, Allah is Forgiving and Merciful
(6) And those who accuse their wives [of adultery] and have no witnesses except themselves - then the witness of one of them [shall be] four testimonies [swearing] by Allah that indeed, he is of the truthful
(7) And the fifth [oath will be] that the curse of Allah be upon him if he should be among the liars
(8) But it will prevent punishment from her if she gives four testimonies [swearing] by Allah that indeed, he is of the liars
(9) And the fifth [oath will be] that the wrath of Allah be upon her if he was of the truthful
(10) And if not for the favor of Allah upon you and His mercy ... and because Allah is Accepting of repentance and Wise

- And also the famous incident at the time of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

- And the adulteress woman came to the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him and confessed to the crime and then enjoined by the Prophet to return and then give birth and then breastfed her child for two years and then came to the Prophet and established the limit and the penalty



- There is one case of Muslim was not punish the crime of adultery
- There is no four witnesses - did not admit to the crime

The solution here

Sincere repentance of the adulterer and the determination not to go back again and will accept the repentance of God
And speed to good deeds

A man from Bani Aslam came to Allah's Apostle while he was in the mosque and called (the Prophet ) saying, "O Allah's Apostle! I have committed illegal sexual intercourse." On that the Prophet turned his face from him to the other side, whereupon the man moved to the side towards which the Prophet had turned his face, and said, "O Allah's Apostle! I have committed illegal

sexual intercourse." The Prophet turned his face (from him) to the other side whereupon the man moved to the side towards which the Prophet had turned his face, and repeated his statement. The Prophet turned his face (from him) to the other side again. The man moved again (and repeated his statement) for the fourth time. So when the man had given witness four times against

himself, the Prophet called him and said, "Are you insane?" He replied, "No." The Prophet then said (to his companions), "Go and stone him to death." The man was a married one. Jabir bin 'Abdullah Al-Ansari said: I was one of those who stoned him. We stoned him at the Musalla ('Id praying place) in Medina. When the stones hit him with their sharp edges, he fled, but we caught him at Al-Harra and stoned him till he died. -Narrated Abu Huraira Sahih Bukhari 7:63:196



also Torah and the Gospel

   Punishment For Adultery

Leviticus 20:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes

?If a man commits adultery with the wife of his neighbor, both the adulterer and the adulteress shall surely be put to death.

John 8:3-11 ESV / 14 helpful votes

The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midst they said to him, ?Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery. Now in the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. So what do you say?? This they said to test him, that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground. And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them, ?Let him who is without sin among you be the first to throw a stone at her.? ...

1 John 3:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes


?If a man is found lying with the wife of another man, both of them shall die, the man who lay with the woman, and the woman. So you shall purge the evil from Israel.

Leviticus 20:13 ESV / 8 helpful votes

If a man lies with a male as with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination; they shall surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.

In crime
Adultery
This crime is by mutual consent

There must be four witnesses
Because both sides wanted to hide
And also to protect the Muslim Family
Falsehood of the claim

The Mercy of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) - Bilal Assad youtube


----------



## solidassears (Feb 4, 2015)

Who gives a shit what your barbaric idiotic Koran says; it was written by ignorant savages for ignorant savages. You want to believe it I don't care, but when you try to force and shove your idiotic shit on other people you can eat pig guts for all I care. Go behead yourself and get ride of 20 pounds of useless fat!


----------



## yeni (Feb 7, 2015)

brotherAlso the holy Quran announced her rights:

[And women shall have rights similar to the rights against them, according to what is equitable;]
[On the contrary live with them on a footing of kindness and equity]
[But bestow on them (a suitable gift), the wealthy according to his means, and the poor according to his means; a gift of a reasonable amount is due from those who wish to do the right thing. ]
[Let the women live (in 'iddat,) in the same style as ye live, according to your means: annoy them not, so as to restrict them]
[From what is left by parents and those nearest related there is a share for men and a share for women, whether the property be small or large, a determinate share]
[And to women what they earn:]
[Permitted to you, on the night of the fasts, is the approach to your wives. They are your garments and ye are their garments]
[O ye who believe! ye are forbidden to inherit women against their will. Nor should ye treat them with harshness, that ye may take away part of the dower ye have given them,]
[A divorce is only permissible twice: after that, the parties should either hold together on equitable terms, or separate with kindness. It is not lawful for you, (men), to take back any of your gifts (from your wives),]

the woman in the western world is only commodity in the hands of men ...

British Judge converts to Islam 5 6 - YouTube.mp4 - YouTube

6parts
|HQ| British Judge Convert to Islam | قاضية بريطانية تتحول الى الإسلام youtube

listen here this will help you inshaallah to understand

هل كان محمد رسولا حقا ؟ - مترجم ┇ ? Was Muhammad a true prophet youtube

*شاهد قصة اسطورية لن تصدقها كيف اسلم بريطاني بسبب تاجر مخدرات مسلم *youtube​


----------



## yeni (Feb 10, 2015)

Someone told me

yeni,

A question for you (sorry if I have asked before & forgotten your reply):


Some Islamophobes on this forum (and elsewhere) say Islam is suppressive towards women. Yet, it has been conclusively proven that 70% of all new converts to Islam both in the USA and in Europe are women. This would be indicative that it is not suppressive but highly solicitous of women.

What do you say to those critics who insist that Islam suppresses women in light of that fact?


If I read you correctly, you are saying that Islam provides spiritual comforts and dimensions that other religions/teachings do not. That it is more than religious teaching but includes lifestyle alteration and attitudes which is what appeals to women.

One things for sure, Islam's critics have no answer for why so many women convert to it despite all the allegations that it is a contrarian religion.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10QsdhPgDbg​\\\\

[h=1]ᴴᴰ كلمة مسلم || أوهن البيوتyoutube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Feb 13, 2015)

yes brother

One of the ways in which Islam protects women is that it requires a woman to travel with a mahram, to protect her from those who have bad intentions and to help her, because of her weakness, in facing the arduous trials of travelling. A woman is not permitted to travel without a mahram because of the hadeeth narrated by Ibn ?Abbaas (may Allaah be pleased with him), who reported that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?A woman should absolutely not travel unless she has a mahram with her.? A man stood up and said, ?O Messenger of Allaah, I have enlisted in such-and-such a military campaign, and my wife has set out for Hajj.? He said, ?Go and do Hajj with your wife.? (al-Bukhaari, al-Fath, 3006).

What indicates that a mahram is obligatory is the fact that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) commanded this man to give up the idea of jihaad (on this occasion), even though he had enlisted for a campaign and his wife was travelling for the purpose of worship, not for some frivolous or suspicious reason. In spite of all this, he told him to go and do Hajj with his wife.

The ulamaa? have listed five conditions for a person to be considered a mahram. He should be male, Muslim, adult, and of sound mind, and he should be a relative to whom marriage is permanently forbidden, such as a father, brother, paternal uncle, maternal uncle, father in law, mother?s husband or brother through radaa?ah (breastfeeding), etc. (as opposed to relatives to whom marriage is temporarily forbidden, such as a sister?s husband, paternal aunt?s husband, maternal aunt?s husband).

On this basis, the husband?s brother and the son of a paternal or maternal uncle are not mahrams, so it is not permitted for her to travel with them.

so

It is not permissible for a woman to travel without a mahram because of the general meaning of the hadeeth of the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him): ?It is not permissible for any woman who believes in Allaah and the Last Day to travel except with a mahram.?

And because the purpose for the mahram being there is so that he can protect her and take care of her, especially if any emergency arises, and travel is subject to emergencies regardless of the length of time involved. Whatever people regard as ?travelling? is like this, and is subject to the rulings on travelling.

The fuqaha? are unanimously agreed that it is haraam for a woman to travel without a mahram, except in a few exceptional cases, such as travelling for the obligatory Hajj, for which some of them have permitted a women to travel with trustworthy companions.

*Christian accepts Islam after challenging Zakir Naik at an Islamic Conference! *youtube​


----------



## yeni (Feb 16, 2015)

Circumcision is prescribed for both males and females. The correct view is that circumcision is obligatory for males and that it is one of the symbols of Islam, and that circumcision of women is mustahabb but not obligatory. 
(222), Indeed, Allah loves those who are constantly repentant and loves those who purify themselves. "
The issue here
That there are some women and girls

They have a large clitoris and slightly high

In that case requires circumcision
By a very small
There are reports in the Sunnah which indicate that circumcision for women is prescribed in Islam. In Madeenah there was a woman who circumcised women and the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said to her: ?Do not go to the extreme in cutting; that is better for the woman and more liked by the husband.? Narrated by Abu Dawood (5271), classed as saheeh by Shaykh al-Albaani in Saheeh Abi Dawood. 

Female circumcision has not been prescribed for no reason, rather there is wisdom behind it and it brings many benefits. 

Mentioning some of these benefits

The secretions of the labia minora accumulate in uncircumcised women and turn rancid, so they develop an unpleasant odour which may lead to infections of the vagina or urethra. I have seen many cases of sickness caused by the lack of circumcision. 

Circumcision reduces excessive sensitivity of the clitoris which may cause it to increase in size to 3 centimeters when aroused, which is very annoying to the husband, especially at the time of intercourse. 

Another benefit of circumcision is that it prevents stimulation of the clitoris which makes it grow large in such a manner that it causes pain. 

Circumcision prevents spasms of the clitoris which are a kind of inflammation. 

Circumcision reduces excessive sexual desire. 



in the case of Pharaonic circumcision which is where the clitoris is excised completely. This does in fact lead to frigidity but it is contrary to the kind of circumcision enjoined by the Prophet of mercy (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) when he said: ?Do not destroy? i.e., do not uproot or excise. This alone is evidence that speaks for itself, because medicine at that time knew very little about this sensitive organ (the clitoris) and its nerves.

[h=1]كيف عثرتُ على الإسلام - آنتوني (عبد الرحيم) غرينyoutube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Feb 19, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]These views and interaction of many members and friends of the non-Muslim

---

In the nutshell, you must not forget that Islam actually uplifted living standards of women during the dark ages. Also, western concepts of gender equality are not based on Islamic values and norms. So try to understand Islam better instead of complaining about what people are doing in Saudi Arabia and Afghanistan. People are not expected to be fair in any nation.


/////
For one this wide spread notion that women in Islamic countries have to be necessarily oppressed is an exaggeration and a little too biased Just because anything related to Islam and Muslims invites this uncalled for criticism doesn't mean its really the case. In places women are not granted equal rights but most people discuss the issue for political or religious point scoring which has and will never do any good to any woman anywhere around the world.


//////
Anyway, treatment of women in a society is more of a cultural trait than religious.

ok so if you know its more of a cultural thing then anything why mention it?
how are women treated in india? which is not a islamic country YET.
 [/FONT]
  [h=1]الشيخ خالد ياسين: اسألوا امرأة مسلمةyoutube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Feb 23, 2015)

Women should not laugh out loud in public, Deputy Prime Minister B?lent Arın? has said while complaining about ?moral corruption? in Turkey.

Speaking during an Eid el-Fitr meeting on July 28, Arın? described his ideal of the chaste man or woman, saying they should both have a sense of shame and honor.

?Chastity is so important. It is not only a name. It is an ornament for both women and men. [She] will have chasteness. Man will have it, too. He will not be a womanizer. He will be bound to his wife. He will love his children. [The woman] will know what is haram and not haram. She will not laugh in public. She will not be inviting in her attitudes and will protect her chasteness,? Arın? said, adding that people had abandoned their values today.

People needs to discover the Quran once again, Arın? said, adding that there had been a regression on moral grounds.

?Where are our girls, who slightly blush, lower their heads and turn their eyes away when we look at their face, becoming the symbol of chastity?? he said.
\\\\\
Give respect and you will be respected ............


The Reality Facts...
Those deviate from these norms of decent life will face trouble..
[h=1][/h][h=1]Women In Islam - عيضه النهدي[/h][h=1]youtube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Feb 25, 2015)

\\\

  someone told me

\\\
Whenever i do my laundry, i will put the softener which comes with nice n beautiful perfume like smell.
Try that..

\\\\
alot of people (women and men included)

use very smelly, sickening perfume.
they think it smells nice but it actually smells terrible!

most perfumes are produced using corossive smelly sickening chemicals.
when u breathed such perfume, your nostril menbrane will be damaged causing germs and bacteria to destroy your nose sensitive tissues.
long term exposure will need to terrible nose cancer.
perfume also causes terrible nausea, headache and vomiting sensation.

very important to detect who are the likely person to wear perfume.
avoid these people:
- women who dress nicely and colourfully
- men who wear long sleeve, with shinning hair

also avoid people who just bathed because they tend to spray tons of perfume after bathing and hence making themselves smelly

[h=1]احمد ديدات المتطرف   لقاء مُسجل بكاميرا سرية   مترجم Ahmed Deedat a fundamentalist youtube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Feb 28, 2015)

someone told me
  \\\

  cheap parfume on ntuc shelf definitely a turn off, some will put powder, or use traditional parfume, these are all items that not designed to be used in hot countries, where the odor will change once temperature is high and mixed with sweat ....it became foulest aromatic bomb.....where it could indeed last really long, i.e. walking corridor ....u can immediately registered there was someone with bad body odor walk past 3 hours ago....it is so toxic

  get a better brand, shower armpit with fragrant soap......

  my preference is those citrus smell parfume, because it suit well with this weather ....just don't put on parfume when you sweaty


[h=1]اسيره طالبان تعتنق الاسلام   

6 parts[/h]


----------



## yeni (Mar 3, 2015)

Is love before marriage better?

What is more stable in Islam, a love marriage or an arranged marriage?
Praise be to Allaah. 

The issue of this marriage depends on the ruling on what came before it. If the love between the two parties did not transgress the limits set by Allaah or make them commit sin, then there is the hope that the marriage which results from this love will be more stable, because it came about as the result of the fact that each of them wanted to marry the other. 

If a man feels some attraction towards a woman whom it is permissible for him to marry her, and vice versa, there is no answer to the problem except marriage. The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?We do not think that there is anything better for those who love one another than marriage.? (Narrated by Ibn Maajah, 1847; classed as saheeh by al-Busayri and by Shaykh al-Albaani in al-Silsilah al-Saheehah, 624) 

Al-Sindi said, as noted in Haamish Sunan Ibn Maajah: 

The phrase ?We do not think that there is anything better for those who love one another than marriage? may be understood to refer to two or to more than two. What this means is that if there is love between two people, that love cannot be increased or made to last longer by anything like marriage. If there is marriage as well as that love, that love will increase and grow stronger every day.? 

But if that marriage comes about as a result of an illicit love relationship, such as when they meet and are alone together and kiss one another, and other haraam actions, then it will never be stable, because they committed actions that go against sharee?ah and because they have built their lives on things that will have the effect of reducing blessings and support from Allaah, for sin is a major factor in reducing blessings, even though some people think, because of the Shaytaan?s whispers, that falling in love and doing haraam deeds makes marriage stronger. 

Moreover, these illicit relationships that take place before marriage will be a cause to make each party doubtful about the other. The husband will think that his wife may possibly have a similar relationship with someone else, and even if he thinks it unlikely, he will still be troubled by the fact that his wife did do something wrong with him. And the same thoughts may occur to the wife too, and she will think that her husband could possibly have an affair with another woman, and even if she thinks it unlikely, she will still be troubled by the fact that her husband did something wrong with her. 

So each partner will live in a state of doubt and suspicion, which will ruin their relationship sooner or later. 

The husband may condemn his wife for having agreed to have a relationship with him before marriage, which will be upsetting for her, and this will cause their relationship to deteriorate. 

Hence we think that if a marriage is based upon an illicit premarital relationship, it will most likely be unstable and will not be successful. 

With regard to arranged marriages where the family chooses the partner, they are not all good and not all bad. If the family makes a good choice and the woman is religious and beautiful, and the husband likes her and wants to marry her, then there is the hope that their marriage will be stable and successful. Hence the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) urged the one who wants to get married to look at the woman. It was narrated from al-Mugheerah ibn Shu?bah that he proposed marriage to a woman, and the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said, ?Go and look at her, because that is more likely to create love between you.? (Narrated by al-Tirmidhi, 1087; classed as hasan by al-Nasaa?i, 3235) 

But if the family make a bad choice, or they make a good choice but the husband does not agree with it, then this marriage is most likely doomed to failure and instability, because the marriage that is based on lack of interest usually is not stable.

[h=1]الإسلام و المسيحية (مترجم) من ارقى المناظرات العلامه أحمد ديدات و جارى ميلر مؤثر جدااا    youtube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Mar 6, 2015)

\\\



  My dear brother
Your problem with your spouse
 you Can resolved in an easy and very effective 
After work
Bought a beautiful bouquet of flowers or a gift your wife love it
And go to the house
Give her a gift and embraced her and told her you love her a lot
Then
  have lunch with her 
  then
Hold her hand gently
  talk with her about your life quietly
And told her that you want to continue with her until the end of life

And ask her about the reason for her anger and grief and tried to change for her

So no need to hit 
Beating women comes in the final stage
  God says in the Holy Qur'an
But those [wives] from whom you fear arrogance - [first] advise them; [then if they persist], forsake them in bed; and [finally], strike them. But if they obey you [once more], seek no means against them. Indeed, Alla h is ever Exalted and Grand.

I wish you a happy and comfortable life
God guided you to Islam
Mu`awiyah bin Haidah (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: I asked Messenger of Allah (PBUH): "What right can any wife demand of her husband?" He replied, "You should give her food when you eat, clothe her when you clothe yourself, not strike her on the face, and do not revile her or separate from her except in the house".[Abu Dawud].


*Commentary:*​ If it comes to temporarily severing relation with a disobedient wife to set her right, it should be done within the house and the best course for it is that one suspends the practice of sleeping with her. Some people say that this suspension should be to the extent of sleeping with her only and one should not stop speaking to her because that will increase the rift between the two. But in case of special circumstances, one can separate from her by leaving his home, as was done by the Prophet (PBUH) by shifting to upper room of his house.

​ *

حكاية حب و زواج مقطع مؤثر مترجم بالعربية *YouTube


احمد ديدات الزواج و الطلاق فالإسلام - راااااائع ? YouTube​


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeni I wish to strike you with my meat truncheon. Allah wills it my disobedient wife.


----------



## yeni (Mar 9, 2015)

[h=1]تأثير الإسلام على المرأة - الشيخ يوسف استس ( yusuf estes )   youtube[/h]
[h=1]دور المرأه فى الدعوه الى الاسلام ؟ احمد ديدات[/h][h=1]youtube[/h]


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeni I wish to strike you with my meat truncheon. Allah wills it my disobedient wife.



Bump for tits!


----------



## yeni (Mar 12, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]Please note that you will never be able to live your life without sins and mistakes. This is the nature of man. The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?Every son of Adam commits sin, and the best of those who commit sin are those who repent.? Narrated by al-Tirmidhi, 2499; Ibn Maajah, 4251; classed as hasan by al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Tirmidhi. This hadeeth clearly indicates that man will inevitably commit sin, but what matters after that is what he does about his sin. The believer repents to Allaah from all his sins, gives them up and asks Allaah for forgiveness every time he commits a sin, and he regrets doing it and resolves sincerely not to do it again. If you do that, then understand that Allaah is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful; He forgives all sins for the righteous believer who repents sincerely and admits his sin humbly before Allaah. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

?Say: O ?Ibaadi (My slaves) who have transgressed against themselves (by committing evil deeds and sins)! Despair not of the Mercy of Allaah, verily, Allaah forgives all sins. Truly, He is Oft‑Forgiving, Most Merciful?

[al-Zumar 39:53] 

The sin that you have admitted to is not zina with your wife! Rather it is kissing her in front of other people, because there is no zina with one's wife, rather zina is done with a woman whom it is not permissible for a man to touch. But in the case of a wife, it is permissible to touch her. 

It is not permissible for a man or a woman to speak to anyone else of what happens between them in bed which no one else should see but them, because of the evils and temptations that result from that and because it opens the door to the shaytaan. This has to do with one who speaks about what he did with his wife, so how about one who does things in front of people where they can see him! 

Shaykh Muhammad ibn Ibraaheem (may Allaah have mercy on him) said in his Fataawa that kissing one?s wife in front of people is not permissible.

This is one of the things that go against true manliness or chivalry (muru?ah). It is very cheap and vulgar to do this in front of people, because this is a kind of foreplay with one's wife in front of others. So keep away from doing such things. You can show your love for her in other ways, and when you are alone with her, you can do whatever you like, within reason


 [/FONT]  [h=1]لقاء الشيخ أحمد ديدات بسيدات الأعمال وأصحاب النفوذ بمدينة ديربان ? مترجم[/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=3]Durban Business and Professional Women At The IPCI[/h]


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2015)

As an atheist I am without sin.
So suck my cock!


----------



## yeni (Mar 14, 2015)

brother

  [h=1]احمد ديدات وكيفية محاورة الملحد youtube[/h]  
  [h=1]الشيخ أحمد ديدات يرد على كل ملحد في قضية وجود الله[/h][h=1]youtube[/h]
\\\


  \\\\\\\\


  Do not stop the goals of the Christians of this suspicion when trying to discredit Muslims in complete human beings and her master only , and try to keep out of view from the scandals of their holy book citizenship , .



  - It was not the Holy Prophet peace be upon him is the first suitors to her, but was engaged "to bin Jubair restaurant " , which shows the maturity and completeness of femininity 

  - Were not his sermon, peace be upon him it is not the desire of his own , but was proposing "to Khawla girl wise" to the Prophet - peace be upon him - ; so as to consolidate the link with the love of his companions , which Abu Bakr, may Allah be pleased with him , and when he suggested they think they are suitable for marriage and filling the vacuum after the death of Khadija God bless them .

  - Of medically known that puberty in the tropics will be faster than in the less heat . May reach puberty when girls in the tropics to 8 or 9 years old.

  Says Dr " Duschna " - an American female doctor - "The white girl in America could begin in adulthood when the seventh or eighth , and the girl with the African descent at the sixth . It is hard medically also that the first menstrual cycle known as the ( Alminark menarche) located between the age of ninth and fifteenth . "



  - That the marriage of a man of the little girl is not a new invention in that era , and in the ages following him , especially in a country that is based on the tribal system , not least because of marriage 



  This is shown clearly in the words of Imam Zuhri : "If the collection of science Aisha to the attention of all the mothers of the believers , and learned all the women were aware of Aisha better ," says Ata ibn Abi Rabah : " Aisha was knowledgeable people , and I know people, the best people say in public ."

  - Is most surprising is the refusal of Christians to the marriage of the Prophet - peace be upon him - and she was 9 years old , more than fifty , while do not see nothing wrong that was the Virgin Mary betrothed to Joseph , the daughter of a 12 -year-old , which is more than ninety , that is The difference between them was more than seventy-eight years , as reported by the Catholic Encyclopedia .

  Nor is there in their book " The Holy " is one deny the marriage of girls at the age of nine , or even a single sentence specifying the age of marriage .

  Did you have to marry the son of Ahaz 10 years , and fathered a son 11 years old , it is stated in 2 Kings 2:16 : ? Ahaz was twenty years old when he became king , and he reigned 16 years in Jerusalem . Word in 2 Kings 2:18 : ? In the third year of Hoshea son of Elah king of Israel , King Hezekiah the son of Ahaz king of Judah . Son was 25 years old when he became king , and he reigned 29 years in Jerusalem ? . Ahaz age shall be 36 years . If the king and his son, aged about 25 years old whose father had Rizk by the age of about 11 years .


  He said Kshm Manis Abdel Nour in his suspicions about the Bible : " I do not mind to be between him and his father 11 years " , and taking hits historical examples , it is known that the age of maturation of females at least the age of maturation of male in the same region , it means that his wife may have been in the ninth or tenth like him, and even to give birth was valid at that age, so why deny marriage to Aisha at such an age, and your book is not denied .

  How deny marriage on the beloved prophet in the time that they believe in it that the prophets have committed sins and immorality of incest  weight Lot - peace be upon him - his daughters , and the weight of David 's wife soldier with his army , but ordering the army commander him if the war to kill the enemy , and have no qualms in be described by Solomon - peace be upon him - disbelief , and he worshiped idols ; to in order to satisfy his wives gentile .


[h=1]زواج الرسول من عائشة::حقائق وإحصائيات::مترجم عربي::3/1[/h][h=1]youtube[/h]
[h=1]زواج الرسول من عائشة::حقائق وإحصائيات::مترجم عربي::3/2[/h][h=1]youtube[/h]


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2015)

The prophet makes a profit from sucking on my cock!

Allah Akbar!


----------



## yeni (Mar 17, 2015)

زواج النبي محمد من عائشه وهي في سن 9 سنوات !!! youtube  Sheikh Khalid Yasin - If you love someone so so much and can't get married to her?youtube   Khaled Yasin : Woman and Man in islam youtube


----------



## yeni (Mar 17, 2015)

زواج النبي محمد من عائشه وهي في سن 9 سنوات !!! youtube



Sheikh Khalid Yasin - If you love someone so so much and can't get married to her?youtube





Khaled Yasin : Woman and Man in islam youtube


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2015)

You're talking about prostitutes right? In Iran, the work around is you marry the prostitute, fuck her brains out then divorce her afterwards.

And who said Islam wasn't progressive.


----------



## yeni (Mar 20, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]
The status was similar to that of wife. The children were exactly like the other children from the person?s legally wedded wife. They were to be given exactly the same rights as his other children. The children of the slave girl would inherit the property exactly as the other children. There was absolutely no difference amongst the children. And once any slave girl bore a child, she could not be sold to anybody else and thus became a permanent member of the household.

Then you will probably ask how is this any different from the modern days concept of a mistress/prostitution/adultery?

There is a huge difference between the slave girls of those times and the system of prostitution which is so prevalent as a disease in today?s society.

The slave girl was a social issue of the times, which if not solved by Islam would give rise to adultery and prostitution. In prostitution, the woman sells here services for a fee to anyone who is willing to pay. The slave girl was taken into a household as a full member.

In prostitution, the woman has sexual relationships with many men. The slave girl would have sexual relations only with the person she was given to; very similar to the husband-wife relationship, the only difference being that the wife came into the house through a marriage contract, and the slave girl was allotted to the person by the state.

Prostitution is a result of illegal lust, and is a huge sin in the eyes of Allah.

The allocation of slave girls was a issue of the times to envelope the woman taken as slaves in a war into the Islamic society. Prostitution and adultery do not have any responsibility attached to it. The man- woman have a one-off relationship and depart. The slave girls were a responsibility of the person, who spent on them, gave them a place to live, fed them, clothed them, and raised their children as his children.

The children from adultery and prostitution are regarded as born out of wedlock and grow up without the name and without the shadow of a father. The children of the slave girls were known as the children of the person, grew up with his other children, and had exactly the same rights and inheritance as the other offspring. The system of slave girls was accepted and respected by the Islamic society of the times. The slave girl was treated like his wife, and the children from these slave girls were treated like their children by society. No religion, no state, no moral society accepts and respects the institutions of prostitution and adultery. This is a disease of society and every moral society has tried to eradicate this disease with little success.

Despite this, it was not simply a case of forcing someone into having sex to satisfy your desires.

the Verse where Allah commands the Muslim men to not force their slave women into sex.



"Let those who find not the wherewithal for marriage keep themselves chaste, until God gives them means out of His grace. And if any of your slaves ask for a deed in writing (to enable them to earn their freedom for a certain sum), give them such a deed if ye know any good in them: yea, give them something yourselves out of the means which God has given to you. But force not your maids to prostitution when they desire chastity, in order that ye may make a gain in the goods of this life. But if anyone compels them, yet, after such compulsion, is God, Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful (to them), (The Noble Quran, 24:33)"

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT][h=1]أروع فيديو لملحدة تحاور الشيخ أحمد ديداتyoutube[/h]  [FONT=&quot] 
 [/FONT]  [h=1]ملحد بين المطرقة والسندان - أحمد ديدات youtube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Mar 23, 2015)

Islam allows a man to have intercourse with his slave woman, whether he has a wife or wives or he is not married. 

A slave woman with whom a man has intercourse is known as a sariyyah (concubine) from the word sirr, which means marriage. 

This is indicated by the Qur?aan and Sunnah, and this was done by the Prophets. Ibraaheem (peace be upon him) took Haajar as a concubine and she bore him Ismaa?eel (may peace be upon them all). 

Our Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) also did that, as did the Sahaabah, the righteous and the scholars. The scholars are unanimously agreed on that and it is not permissible for anyone to regard it as haraam or to forbid it. Whoever regards that as haraam is a sinner who is going against the consensus of the scholars. 

Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

?And if you fear that you shall not be able to deal justly with the orphan girls then marry (other) women of your choice, two or three, or four; but if you fear that you shall not be able to deal justly (with them), then only one or (slaves) that your right hands possess. That is nearer to prevent you from doing injustice?

[al-Nisa? 4:3] 
What is meant by ?or (slaves) that your right hands possess? is slave women whom you own. 

And Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

?O Prophet (Muhammad)! Verily, We have made lawful to you your wives, to whom you have paid their Mahr (bridal money given by the husband to his wife at the time of marriage), and those (slaves) whom your right hand possesses ? whom Allaah has given to you, and the daughters of your ?Amm (paternal uncles) and the daughters of your ?Ammaat (paternal aunts) and the daughters of your Khaal (maternal uncles) and the daughters of your Khaalaat (maternal aunts) who migrated (from Makkah) with you, and a believing woman if she offers herself to the Prophet, and the Prophet wishes to marry her a privilege for you only, not for the (rest of) the believers. Indeed We know what We have enjoined upon them about their wives and those (slaves) whom their right hands possess, in order that there should be no difficulty on you. And Allaah is Ever Oft Forgiving, Most Merciful?

[al-Ahzaab 33:50] 

?And those who guard their chastity (i.e. private parts from illegal sexual acts).

Except from their wives or the (women slaves) whom their right hands possess for (then) they are not blameworthy.

But whosoever seeks beyond that, then it is those who are trespassers?
[al-Ma?aarij 70:29-31] 

Al-Tabari said: 

Allaah says, ?And those who guard their chastity? i.e., protect their private parts from doing everything that Allaah has forbidden, but they are not to blame if they do not guard their chastity from their wives or from the female slaves whom their rights hands possess. 

Tafseer al-Tabari, 29/84 

Ibn Katheer said: 

Taking a concubine as well as a wife is permissible according to the law of Ibraaheem (peace be upon him). Ibraaheem did that with Haajar, when he took her as a concubine when he was married to Saarah. 

Tafseer Ibn Katheer, 1/383 

And Ibn Katheer also said: 

The phrase ?and those (slaves) whom your right hand possesses ? whom Allaah has given to you? [al-Ahzaab 33:50] means, it is permissible for you take concubines from among those whom you seized as war booty. He took possession of Safiyyah and Juwayriyah and he freed them and married them; he took possession of Rayhaanah bint Sham?oon al-Nadariyyah and Maariyah al-Qibtiyyah, the mother of his son Ibraaheem (peace be upon them both), and they were among his concubines, may Allaah be pleased with them both. 

Tafseer Ibn Katheer, 3/500 

The scholars are unanimously agreed that it is permissible. 

Ibn Qudaamah said: 

There is no dispute (among the scholars) that it is permissible to take concubines and to have intercourse with one's slave woman, because Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

?And those who guard their chastity (i.e. private parts from illegal sexual acts).

Except from their wives or the (women slaves) whom their right hands possess for (then) they are not blameworthy.?

[al-Ma?aarij 70:29-30] 

Maariyah al-Qibtiyyah was the umm walad (a slave woman who bore her master a child) of the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), and she was the mother of Ibraaheem, the son of the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), of whom he said, ?Her son set her free.? Haajar, the mother of Isma?eel (peace be upon him), was the concubine of Ibraaheem the close friend (khaleel) of the Most Merciful (peace be upon him). ?Umar ibn al-Khattaab (may Allaah be pleased with him) had a number of slave women who bore him children, to each of whom he left four hundred in his will. ?Ali (may Allaah be pleased with him) had slave women who bore him children, as did many of the Sahaabah. ?Ali ibn al-Husayn, al-Qaasim ibn Muhammad and Saalim ibn ?Abd-Allaah were all born from slave mothers 

Al-Mughni, 10/441 

Al-Shaafa?i (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: 

Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

?And those who guard their chastity (i.e. private parts from illegal sexual acts).

Except from their wives or the (women slaves) whom their right hands possess for (then) they are not blameworthy.?

[al-Ma?aarij 70:29-30] 

The Book of Allaah indicates that the sexual relationships that are permitted are only of two types, either marriage or those (women slaves) whom one?s right hand possesses. 


اعتنق الإسلام في 5 دقائق | He converted to Islam in 5 minutes 

  الإسلام - عيضه ? YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2015)

The book of Allah allows sexual intercourse with goats. I have seen it on YouTube. 

Right before Israeli snipers blow his fucking brains out.


----------



## yeni (Mar 26, 2015)

No brother


H ? It was narrated that Ibn ?Abbaas said: ?The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?? cursed is the one who has intercourse with an animal, cursed is the one who does the action of the people of Loot.?

(Narrated by Ahmad, 1878. This hadeeth was classed as saheeh by Shaykh al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Jaami?, no. 5891). 

I ? It was narrated that Ibn ?Abbaas said: ?The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?Whoever you find doing the deed of the people of Loot, kill the one who does it and the one to whom it is done.?

(Narrated by al-Tirmidhi, 1456; Abu Dawood, 4462; Ibn Maajah, 2561. This hadeeth was classed as saheeh by Shaykh al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Jaami?, no. 6589).

also
////

Exodus 22:19
    "Anyone who has sexual relations with an animal is to be put to death.

    Leviticus 20:15
    "'If a man has sexual relations with an animal, he is to be put to death, and you must kill the animal.

    Leviticus 20:16
    "'If a woman approaches an animal to have sexual relations with it, kill both the woman and the animal. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.

    Deuteronomy 27:21
    "Cursed is anyone who has sexual relations with any animal." Then all the people shall say, "Amen!"

[h=1]لقاء الشيخ احمد ديدات مع مذيعة BBC جولي ميلزyoutube[/h]so

-Starting from Adam to Muhammad peace be upon him
One Message
The Oneness of Allah

Through the prophets, not of other ways

All the prophets Muslim

111. And when I (Allah) put in the hearts of Al-Hawarieen (the disciples) [of 'Iesa (Jesus)] to believe in Me and My Messenger, they said: "We believe. And bear witness that we are Muslims."
Surah Al-Ma'idah


78. And strive hard in Allah's Cause as you ought to strive (with sincerity and with all your efforts that His Name should be superior). He has chosen you (to convey His Message of Islamic Monotheism to mankind by inviting them to His religion, Islam), and has not laid upon you in religion any hardship, it is the religion of your father Ibrahim (Abraham) (Islamic Monotheism) . It is He (Allah) Who has named you Muslims both before and in this (the Qur'an), that the Messenger (Muhammad) may be a witness over you and you be witnesses over mankind! So perform As-Salat (Iqamat-as-Salat), give Zakat and hold fast to Allah [ie have confidence in Allah, and depend upon Him in all your affairs] He is your Maula (Patron, Lord, etc.), what an Excellent Maula (Patron, Lord, etc.) and what an Excellent Helper!
Surah Al-Hajj


90. And We took the Children of Israel across the sea, and Fir'aun (Pharaoh) with his hosts followed them in oppression and enmity, till when drowning overtook him, he said: "I believe that La ilaha illa (Huwa): (none has the right to be worshipped but) He, "in Whom the Children of Israel believe, and I am one of the Muslims (those who submit to Allah's Will)."
91. Now (you believe) while you refused to believe before and you were one of the Mufsidun (evil-doers, corrupts, etc.).

92. So this day We shall deliver your (dead) body (out from the sea) that you may be a sign to those who come after you! And verily, many among mankind are heedless of Our Ayat (proofs, evidences, verses, lessons, signs, revelations, etc.).
Surah Yunus

Titles different
Jewish Torah - Christian Gospel - and so on

But
Original
At the basis of faith
Islam


The vast majority of people worship allah
This is true
But  see well
God for them (cow worship - worship of idols - worship Satan 00000, and so on

Question here
Is this the right way?

so

Through the prophets and messengers

Not by Akhenaten, Sumerian and Buddhism
This has nothing to do with the oneness of God on the true face
It is a delusion and invention of human beings

[h=1]Facebook - To every Muslim, Christian, Jew, atheist see.mp4   youtube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Mar 28, 2015)

Hijab in Abrahamic religions ( Do Jew, Christian and Muslim women have to cover their hair? ) youtube



 قصة إسلام فتاة كندية بسبب العداء للإسلام و المسلمين 

   youtube


  مسيحية امريكية بنت كاهن اعتنقت الاسلام تروي قصتها youtube


----------



## yeni (Mar 31, 2015)

\\\\

  The Bible:
Also , Jesus did not prohibit polygamy, but is prohibited divorce, because if you can have many wives, why the divorce, while it was normal, because women can not work.

2 Chronicles 13:21 (BLB)
Abijah waxed great, and married 14 wives, and begat twenty and two sons and daughters 16.

2 Chronicles 11:21 (BLB)
I like Rehoboam Maacah daughter of Absalom above all his wives and concubines for him, because he took 18 wives and concubines 60, was born twenty and eight sons and daughters 60.

For the Prophet Sulaiman [Solomon], and I think you know without martyrdom, had hundreds of wives and concubines hundreds.

After these things known until Ibrahim ... And his concubine, whose name also carries a good Reumah of, Gaham, Thahash and Maacah.


And the sons of concubines, which Abraham had, Abraham gave gifts and sent them away from Isaac his son, while he was living until now, the east, even in the East (Genesis 25:6)



How about Sarah and told Abraham to go to the concubine Hagar, as you know, probably emigrated did not want to. It was then you know what happened, she left in the desert. Remember God is God of Abraham, as a concubine and her child, but that it was.

  \\\



[h=1]مناقشة محاضرة المسيح فى الإسلام - الشيخ أحمد ديدات يناقش كاهن ونصرانية (مترجم) youtube[/h]


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2015)

Jesus was a murdering Jew
MURDERER!


----------



## yeni (Apr 3, 2015)

No brother

see here The Ten Commandments
----

we muslims believe in the messages that Moses and Jesus brought and you will find the 10 commandements in our Quran, not all in one list, but in parts here and there.. the same moral laws still apply.. .. what was good for the jews and christians from God are still valid for muslims.. God doesnt change his mind...
All the prophets Muslim

The Ten Commandments
(Exodus 12: 1-17 & Deuteronomy 5: 6-21)
Confirmation in the Quran
(Chapter: Verse)

1. Thou shall not take any
God except one God.
1. There is no God except
one God (47:19)

2. Thou shall make no
image of God.
2. There is nothing whatsoever
like unto Him (42:11)

3. Thou shall not use
God's name in vain.
3. Make not God's name an
excuse to your oaths (2:224)

4. Thou shall honor thy
mother and father.
4. Be kind to your parents if one
or both of them attain old age in thy
life, say not a word of contempt nor
repel them but address them in
terms of honor. (17:23)

5. Thou shall not steal.
5. As for the thief, male or female, cut off
his or her hands, but those who repent
After a crime and reform shall be
forgiven by God for God is forgiving
and kind. (5:38 - 39)

6. Thou shall not lie or give
false testimony.
6. They invoke a curse of God if
they lie. (24:7) Hide not the
testimony (2:283)

7. Thou shall not kill.
7. If anyone has killed one person it is as
if he had killed the whole mankind (5:32)

8. Thou shall not commit adultery.
8. Do not come near adultery. It is an
indecent deed and a way for other
evils. (17:32)

9. Thou shall not covet thy neighbors
wife or possessions.
9, Do good to your parents, relatives and
neighbors. (4:36) Saying of the Prophet
Muhammad (P) "One of the greatest sins
is to have illicit sex with your neighbors wife".

10. Thou shall keep the Sabbath holy.
10. When the call for the Friday Prayer is
made, hasten to the remembrance of
God and leave off your business. (62:9)


*عيسى المسيح - انسان , اسطوره , أم إله*​ ​ *Jesus Christ Man, Myth, or God youtube*​ ​


----------



## yeni (Apr 6, 2015)

JESUS Vs MUHAMMAD PEACE BE UPON THEM __ مترجم* youtube*



  Islam is the true religion* youtube*



  The True Message of Islam* youtube*



  That_s Why I_m Not An Atheist * youtube*


----------



## yeni (Apr 9, 2015)

\\\

  in Islam, Judaism and Christianity
  One in everything

  The Old Testament and New Testament
  This caused confusion for people
  True Gospel
  Gospel of our Lord Jesus, peace be upon him
  Is not now

  In the Bible, and also:
  , the Bible says that women must obey their husbands; it says that women are to remain silent in church and not to speak out; it says that if you (a woman) want to ask something, you are to wait until you get home and ask your husband; Bible says that women must not wear jewellery or adornments in church etc.
  Let a woman learn in silence with all subjection;
  And any woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence ...




  Furthermore, it allows for women in Islam to teach men, Aisha, may Allah be pleased by God, the wife of the Prophet may Allah bless him and greet him, after the death of her husband made a lot of talk and the men came with her questions are answered always, but without opening the door, sat down at the door He listened to what she says. This is the case with my husband, wife can discuss.


  As for the hit.


  And those whom you fear rebellion,
  , And urges
  , Leave them in boxes and
  - Crushed.

  And if they obey you, do not seek a way against them, - that God is a great thing!

  The first is to talk about disukussii all, there are a lot of things, but the hit-and-then, without damage, possible only when the

  - Was a conversation, alerted her husband
  - Try a different effect on that, and he refused to have in the vicinity

  But when it did not help, they are allowed to hit, but no casualties were reported, and the Internet can find all the rules that you can hit, or you can go on to discuss whether to live as husband and wife.

  Thus, just so no one nakinetsya his fist, and usually can not be beat by hand. There are women with a share of masochism, which can not be said, DAK, they beg their way. But that does not need that, and not begging in the Koran and other means to resolve the conflict in the family.

  Man gets more of the inheritance, because you should not only himself but also his family and women should have only themselves, but if she married, she herself may not have even, but it can be spent on the family, and not prohibited her husband from taking that woman spends on family, and there is already agreement on, but if you do not want, you can not force ..

  As for jewelry, it's just not the makeup of pozvolitelen home, house, wife, and her husband did it, and it is recommended that you use incense.


  Also to his wife in modest clothing, with shamefacedness and sobriety, not with clothes [hair] braided, or gold or pearls or expensive, but by good deeds, as befits women who profess godliness




  A Australian girl tell her emotional story why she converted *youtube

*



*youtube*_Muhammad_in_the_bible_part_2


*youtube*_Muhammad_in_the_bible_part_1-1


----------



## yeni (Apr 13, 2015)

A: The Islamic hijab must meet the 8 conditions as the scholars said, are:
1 - Not to be a garment of fame.
2 - and that is not brazen thin (ie, should not be transparent).
3 - and that covers her all the body except her face .
4 - and that is not in itself a decoration.
5 - and not to be embodied for the body (ie, should not be tight).
6 - and should not be perfumed with bakhoor.
7 - and that does not resemble the clothing of the man.
8 - Finally, that does not resemble the dress of kaafir women.


"Lets Talk about Hijab" ┇FUNNY┇ by Br. Baba Ali ┇Smile...itz Sunnah┇ 
*youtube*


By proofs, Islam is The right way of life ever .Dr zakir Nai*youtube*


Convert to Islam (Anaheim School)*youtube*

​


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2015)

yeni said:


> No brother
> 
> see here The Ten Commandments
> ----
> ...



You realize that Muhammed was a traveling salesman who learned about Judaism and Christianity on his travels and brought it back to Arabia except he couldn't  recall much of it so he made up a good portion.  How could the Jewish/Christian prophets have been Muslim when Islam came 700 years after the birth of Christianity?


----------



## yeni (Apr 16, 2015)

brother let's see in old books

It is mentioned in the book of Isaiah chapter 29 verse 12:

"And the book is delivered to him that is not learned, saying, Read this, I pray thee: and he saith, I am not learned."

When Archangel Gabrail commanded Muhammad (pbuh) by saying Iqra - "Read", he replied, "I am not learned".


Surat Al-`Alaq (The Clot) -

96:1

Recite in the name of your Lord who created -
96:2

Created man from a clinging substance.
96:3

Recite, and your Lord is the most Generous -
96:4

Who taught by the pen -
96:5

Taught man that which he knew not.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xbK8opkId4

\\\\
Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) in the New Testament:

Al-Qur'an Chapter 61 Verse 6:

"And remember, Jesus, the son of Mary, said, 'O Children of Israel! I am the messenger of Allah (sent) to you, confirming the Law (which came) before me and giving glad tidings of a messenger to come after me, whose name shall be Ahmed.' But when he came to them with clear signs, they said, 'This is evident sorcery!' "

All the prophecies mentioned in the Old Testament regarding Muhammad (pbuh) besides applying to the Jews also hold good for the Christians.

1.
John chapter 14 verse 16:
"And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you forever."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDcOiqtl8pw



\\\\
.
It is Mentioned in the book of Deuteronomy chapter 18:19

"And it shall come to pass, that whosoever will not harken unto my words which he shall speak in my name, I will require it of him."

.
\\\
Verse 17 "--the Spirit of truth. The world cannot accept him, because it neither sees him nor knows him. But you know him, for he lives with you and will be in you".

Also verse 26: But the Advocate, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in my name, will teach you all things and will remind you of everything I have said to you.

This Prophet Muhammad (pbuh)

the names of the prophet muhammad

Comforter,Advocate

Galatians 5:19-21 ESV / 34 helpful votes

Now the works of the flesh are evident: sexual immorality, impurity, sensuality, idolatry, sorcery, enmity, strife, jealousy, fits of anger, rivalries, dissensions, divisions, envy, drunkenness, orgies, and things like these. I warn you, as I warned you before, that those who do such things will not inherit the kingdom of God.


see here

(and will remind you of everything I have said to you. )


Narrated 'Ubada Ibn-AsSamit: who took part in the battle of Badr and was a Naqib (a person heading a group of six persons), on the night of Al`Aqaba pledge: Allah's Apostle said while a group of his companions were around him, " Swear allegiance to me for: 1- Not to join anything in worship along with Allah. 2- Not to steal. 3- Not to commit illegal sexual intercourse. 4- Not to kill your children. 5- Not to accuse an innocent person (to spread such an accusation among people). 6- Not to be disobedient (when ordered) to do good deed ." The Prophet added: " Whoever among you fulfills his pledge will be rewarded by Allah. And whoever indulges in any one of them (except the ascription of partners to Allah) and gets the punishment in this world, that punishment will be an expiation for that sin. And if one indulges in any of them, and Allah conceals his sin, it is up to Him to forgive or punish him (in the Hereafter) ." 'Ubada bin AsSamit added: "So we swore allegiance for these." (points to Allah's Apostle

Sahih al-Bukhary, The Book of Faith, Hadith Number:18, Narrated by: Obada Ibnus-Samit


Non-Muslims eat pork - drink alcohol - adultery - usury - gambling - and so on

And do sins against the Ten Commandments
And did't care about that so this basically thing in his life

== == What Miracles Did Prophet Muhammad (SWS) do in his life ? Dr Zakir Naik youtube  thank you

thank you


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2015)

> == == What Miracles Did Prophet Muhammad (SWS) do in his life ?


He made the farts of young boys forever silent.  Im not sure how he did it but that was one of his miracles.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2015)

> Non-Muslims eat pork - drink alcohol - adultery - usury - gambling - and so on
> 
> And do sins against the Ten Commandments
> 
> thank you


Lots of Jews, Buddhists even Atheists don't do those things, does that make them Muslim by default?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2015)

maniclion said:


> Lots of Jews, Buddhists even Atheists don't do those things, does that make them Muslim by default?



Plenty of Muslims do these things - lmao! Have witnessed it personally. These fuckers couldn't wait to get over the border to whore, drink and pork their way to infidel heaven. Islam is as full of shit as any other religion.


----------



## yeni (Apr 20, 2015)

yes brother *maniclion*



  -----
  -Starting from Adam to Muhammad peace be upon him
  One Message
  The Oneness of Allah

  Through the prophets, not of other ways

  All the prophets Muslim

  111. And when I (Allah) put in the hearts of Al-Hawarieen (the disciples) [of 'Iesa (Jesus)] to believe in Me and My Messenger, they said: "We believe. And bear witness that we are Muslims."
  Surah Al-Ma'idah


  78. And strive hard in Allah's Cause as you ought to strive (with sincerity and with all your efforts that His Name should be superior). He has chosen you (to convey His Message of Islamic Monotheism to mankind by inviting them to His religion, Islam), and has not laid upon you in religion any hardship, it is the religion of your father Ibrahim (Abraham) (Islamic Monotheism) . It is He (Allah) Who has named you Muslims both before and in this (the Qur'an), that the Messenger (Muhammad) may be a witness over you and you be witnesses over mankind! So perform As-Salat (Iqamat-as-Salat), give Zakat and hold fast to Allah [ie have confidence in Allah, and depend upon Him in all your affairs] He is your Maula (Patron, Lord, etc.), what an Excellent Maula (Patron, Lord, etc.) and what an Excellent Helper!
  Surah Al-Hajj


  90. And We took the Children of Israel across the sea, and Fir'aun (Pharaoh) with his hosts followed them in oppression and enmity, till when drowning overtook him, he said: "I believe that La ilaha illa (Huwa): (none has the right to be worshipped but) He, "in Whom the Children of Israel believe, and I am one of the Muslims (those who submit to Allah's Will)."
  91. Now (you believe) while you refused to believe before and you were one of the Mufsidun (evil-doers, corrupts, etc.).

  92. So this day We shall deliver your (dead) body (out from the sea) that you may be a sign to those who come after you! And verily, many among mankind are heedless of Our Ayat (proofs, evidences, verses, lessons, signs, revelations, etc.).
  Surah Yunus

  Titles different
  Jewish Torah - Christian Gospel - and so on

  But
  Original
  At the basis of faith
  Islam

so



  There are a lot of priests and monks are very good

  allah save them 

  And send to them guidance

  And opens their eyes to the truth and to convert to Islam

  Publish the truth after recognition 

  And shed tears after the light  of guidance an expression of joy

  So God praise those priests and monks

  110. You [true believers in Islamic Monotheism, and real followers of Prophet Muhammad and his Sunnah (legal ways, etc.)] Are the best of peoples ever raised up for mankind; you enjoin Al-Ma'ruf (ie Islamic Monotheism and all that Islam has ordained) and forbid Al-Munkar (polytheism, disbelief and all that Islam has forbidden), and you believe in Allah. And had the people of the Scripture (Jews and Christians) believed, it would have been better for them; among them are some who have faith, but most of them are Al-Fasiqun (disobedient to Allah - and rebellious against Allah's Command).
  3. Surah Ale-Imran


*They told me Islam from the devilأخبروني أن الإسلام  من الشيطان *youtube​ ​ ​ ​ #MUHAMMAD INNOCENCE OF MUSLIMS response مترجم youtube

​  \\\\

also



  Not a shame to go wrong , but a shame that insists your fault , so it divides scientists among the illiterate and ignorant , a big difference , illiterate man its container is empty, accept anything that is placed in it, educated illiterate is very easy, man pot itself empty accept you for anything , but a fool is which filled its container fallacies , and relationships are incorrect , not confirmed by reality , so there is great hardship in to convince him of the right , is stems from the rules is incorrect , the relationships are not confirmed by the fact, fool is the one who knows , but it does not work , including teaching , or is the one that involves concepts , and relationships , and perspectives wrong or incorrect ,

  Allah Subh?nah? wa Ta??l? mentions in the Holy Qur?an, ?If any one does evil or wrongs his own soul but afterwards seeks Allah?s forgiveness, he will find Allah Oft-forgiving, Most Merciful.?
  (Qur?an, 4:110)
  (?Every son of Adam makes mistakes, and the best ofthose who make mistakes are those who repent.?(Reported by al-Tirmidhi, no. 2499,


----------



## yeni (Apr 23, 2015)

The command from God to the believing women that covers the veil of the head, face, neck, upper chest and breast.
  .

  Command from God


  Contains all the good and happiness of women
  Look at the glossy cover of any magazine or advertisements on TV and the newspaper, you will find that most of these advertisements have scantily dressed women alluring is to attract the attention of men. This proves that Western society considers woman only as a sex symbol.
  The liberation of women in Islam is far superior to Western liberation as it allows women to live with respect, dignity and equality in society.

  Equality does not mean aping and behaving like men or dancing to their carnal tunes, it would be an act of inferiority in the face of one's own femininity.
  A truly liberated woman always dresses decently and modestly. A true woman will never degrade her body and sell her dignity to the highest bidder. No woman is truly liberated if she is still a slave of her wayward conscience, bodily lust or infidelity.

  But in Islam, women, regardless of their role as mothers, wives, sisters or daughters, command respect and have a constructive role in society. The Hijab itself gives an aura of freedom to the female sex, light movements and protects them from provocation and wanton greed of the human wolves. Removing Hijab makes you vulnerable to desire men.
  By removing your Hijab, you have destroyed your faith. Islam means submission to Allah (SWT) in all our actions. Those who refuse submission can not be called Muslims.
  What is Hijab? (Hijaab (Muslim Veil), Hejab (An Act of Faith), Islamic dress for women)

  . Hijab technical means covering. Islam wants the preservation of social tranquility and familial peace. Hence, it asks women to cover themselves in their inter-actions with men to whom they are not related to.
  Why is Hijab necessary? (Hijab, Hijab Pictures, Hijab Girls, Hijabi Fashion)
  The dangerous consequences of western culture nudity and permissiveness are before us. We should think twice before blindly trying to emulate the Western lifestyle.

  Basically, the dress of ladies cover the entire body except the face and hands (ie palms and fingers). Hair should not be exposed because Islam considers it as half of the total beauty of women. The Hijab can be of any shape and color, a piece chader or a three-part ensemble, as long as it is not tight and does not attract people's attention.
  Unfounded objections against Hijab\\\



  تزين الزوجة لزوجها لا للأسواق ? YouTube


  Every Muslim to Christian, Jewish and atheist - Give your op YouTube


----------



## yeni (Apr 27, 2015)

Taking a girlfriend does not only destroy the family, it destroys society, and those who do this are threatened with the punishment and wrath of Allaah. Love is a sickness that destroys the heart and leads to evil and immorality. The Shaytaan will keep tempting them and pushing them until they commit immoral actions and thus each gets what he or she wants from the other. 

  There are many forbidden matters associated with this, such as transgressing against the honour of others, betraying trust, being alone with a member of the opposite sex, touching, kissing, speaking immoral words, then the greater evil which occurs at the end, which is the sin of zina.


  Shaykh Muhammad al-Saalih al-?Uthaymeen said: 

  Contact between lovers in improper and unlawful ways is a calamity and a real disaster. It is not permissible for the man to contact the woman in this case, or for the woman to contact the man. If he says that he wants to marry her, then he must tell her wali (guardian) that he wants to marry her, or she should tell her wali that she wants to marry him, as ?Umar (may Allaah be pleased with him) did when he offered his daughter Hafsah in marriage to Abu Bakr and ?Umar (may Allaah be pleased with them). 

  But if the woman contacts the man directly, this is the source of fitnah (temptation).


  أحمد ديدات - كيف لا نقوم بالدعوه الى الله ? 
YouTube


  أحمد ديدات - كيف تحاور ملحدا ? YouTube


----------



## yeni (May 1, 2015)

Zina (adultery, fornication) does not refer only to penetration, rather there is the zina of the hand, which is touching that which is forbidden, and the zina of the eyes, which is looking at that which is forbidden, even though zina that is committed with the private parts, is the zina which is punishable with the hadd punishment. 

  It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?Allaah has decreed for every son of Adam his share of zina, which he will inevitably commit. The zina of the eyes is looking, the zina of the tongue is speaking, one may wish and desire, and the private parts confirm that or deny it.?

  Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 5889; Muslim, 2657. 

  It is not permissible for the Muslim to long for the things that lead to zina, such as kissing, being alone, touching and looking, for all these things are haraam and lead to the greater evil which is zina. 

  Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

  ?And come not near to unlawful sex. Verily, it is a Faahishah (i.e. anything that transgresses its limits: a great sin, and an evil way that leads one to hell unless Allaah Forgives him)?

  [al-Isra? 17:32] 

  Looking at that which is forbidden is one of the arrows of the Shaytaan, which leads a person to doom, even if he did not do it intentionally at first. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

  ?Tell the believing men to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things), and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts). That is purer for them. Verily, Allaah is All‑Aware of what they do.

  And tell the believing women to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things), and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts)?

  [al-Noor 24:30-31] 

  Think about how Allaah connects the issue of lowering the gaze with the issue of protecting the private parts (guarding one?s chastity) in these verses, and how lowering the gaze is mentioned first, before protecting the private parts, because the eye influences the heart. 

  Shaykh ?Abd al-?Azeez ibn Baaz (may Allaah have mercy on him) said: 

  In these two verses, Allaah commands the believing men and women to lower their gaze and guard their chastity, which is because of the serious nature of zina and what it leads to of great corruption among the Muslims. Letting one's gaze wander freely is one of the causes of sickness in the heart and the occurrence of immoral actions, whereas lowering the gaze is one of the means of keeping oneself safe from that. Hence Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

  ?Tell the believing men to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things), and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts). That is purer for them. Verily, Allaah is All‑Aware of what they do.?

  [al-Noor 24:30] 

  Lowering one?s gaze and guarding one?s chastity is purer for the believer in this world and in the Hereafter, whereas letting one?s gaze wander freely and not guarding one's chastity are among the greatest causes of doom and punishment in this world and in the Hereafter. We ask Allaah to keep us safe and sound. 

  Allaah tells us that He is All-Aware of what people do, and that nothing is hidden from Him. This is a warning to the believer against doing that which Allaah has forbidden and turning away from that which Allaah has prescribed for him, and it is a reminder to him that Allaah sees him and knows all that he does, whether it is good or otherwise. As Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

  ?Allaah knows the fraud of the eyes, and all that the breasts conceal?

  [Ghaafir 40:19] 

  End quote. From al-Tabarruj wa Khataruhu. 

  The Muslim has to fear his Lord in secret and in public, and keep away from that which Allaah has forbidden of being alone with a member of the opposite sex, looking, shaking hands, kissing and other haraam actions which lead to the immoral action of zina. 

  The sinner should not be deceived into thinking that he will not commit zina and that he will stop at these haraam actions and not go that far, for the Shaytaan will never leave him alone. There is no hadd punishment for these haraam actions, such as kissing etc., because the hadd punishment is only for intercourse (zina), but the judge may punish him with a ta?zeer punishment to deter him and others like him from committing these sins. 

  Ibn al-Qayyim said:  

  Ta?zeer punishments may be prescribed for every sin for which there is no hadd punishment or specific expiation (kafaarah), for sins are of three kinds: those for which there is a hadd punishment but no kafaarah is required; those for which kafaarah is required but there is no hadd punishment; and those for which there is neither a hadd punishment nor kafaarah. The first type includes such crimes as stealing, drinking alcohol, zina and slander. The second includes having intercourse during the day in Ramadaan, or when in ihraam. The third type includes having intercourse with a slave woman who is owned jointly with someone else, kissing a non-mahram woman and being alone with her, entering the public baths without a waist wrapper, eating dead meat, blood and pork, and so on. 

  I?laam al-Muwaqqa?een, 2/77 

  The person who has committed any of these actions has to repent to Allaah, for whoever repents Allaah will accept his repentance, and the one who repents is like one who did not sin. 

  One of the greatest means of expiation for such sins is offering the five daily prayers regularly and on time. The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?The five daily prayers, and from one Jumu?ah to the next, and from one Ramadaan to the next, expiates for the sins that come in between, so long as you avoid major sins.? Narrated by Muslim, 1/209

 هل الله موجود ؟ - الشيخ خالد ياسين - مترجم‬YouTube

مقطع مؤثر جداً انظر لماذا أسلم هذا النصراني YouTube 2


----------



## yeni (May 4, 2015)

أحمد ديدات - ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ? YouTube

أحمد ديدات - القرآن والكمبيوتر - مترجم ? YouTube


----------



## yeni (May 8, 2015)

I can tell you
I have witnessed such scenes clearly day and night
In the streets and on beaches and in wait in front of cinema
I hope that you consider clearly
Do not go in the street quickly
Mixing between the sexes without conditions

This gives a great opportunity for the entrances to the devil
The vast majority of young people in the West now
Meets a girl and take her to the room
Without ready for anything
Only satisfy sexual desire

Therefore
 Numbers infected with the disease on the rise

No 
Islamic world
Not practiced adultery with the same size of the West
West **** on a daily basis

This is also due to the real reasons

Away from the teachings of the prophets and messengers

    Jesus didn?t fornicate, and abstained from extramarital contact with  women.  Now, this issue extends to the least physical contact with the  opposite sex.  With the exception of performing religious rituals and  helping those in need, Jesus never even touched a woman other than his  mother.  Strictly practicing Orthodox Jews maintain this practice to  this day in observance of Old Testament law.  Likewise, practicing  Muslims don?t even shake hands between the sexes.  Can Christian ?hug  your neighbor? and ?kiss the bride? congregations make the same claim?

Looking back, what seems strange to me now is not that people would wish  to embody Jesus? values, but that others would criticize them for it.   What seems even stranger is that few Christians, in the modern day,  match this profile.  is that Muslims seemed to embody Jesus? values  better than Christians.


32. And come not near to the unlawful sexual intercourse. Verily, it is a  Fahishah [i.e. anything that transgresses its limits (a great sin)],  and an evil way (that leads one to Hell unless Allah forgives him).
17. Surah Al-Isra'

There is a place though that we can find genuine practical advice?
[h=1]10 Historical Facts- اثبات أن الإسلام دين الحق -الحقائق التاريخية[/h][h=1]youtube[/h]
[h=1]قس يغتصب إبنته بعد إقناعها بصحة ذلك من الكتاب المقدس[/h][h=1]youtube[/h] 
[h=1]قس يغتصب أطفال باشراف الكنيسة ويواجه الضحايا[/h][h=1]youtube[/h] 
[h=1]أحمد ديدات : هل هذا كتاب مقدس أم كتاب جنسى ؟   youtube[/h]


----------



## yeni (May 11, 2015)

asking this question knows that shaking hands with a non-mahram woman is not permitted, then it is obvious that hugging or embracing her is also haraam and is more forbidden. The ruling on a relative who is not a mahram is the same as the ruling on a ?stranger? (non-mahram). 

  With regard to relatives who are mahrams, such as paternal aunts and maternal aunts, it is permissible for a man to shake hands with them, but as for hugging and embracing and kissing on the mouth, this is not allowed because that may provoke desire, and disallowing it closes the door to evil. It is sufficient to kiss the head or nose. 


  s, because Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

  ?And when you ask (his wives) for anything you want, ask them from behind a screen, that is purer for your hearts and for their hearts?

  [al-Ahzaab 33:53] 

  This verse includes both the wives of the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) and other women, according to the more sound of the two scholarly opinions. Whoever says that it applies only to the wives of the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) is saying something false for which there is no evidence. Allaah says concerning women in Soorat al Noor: 

  ?and not to reveal their adornment except to their husbands, or their fathers, or their husband?s fathers?

  [al-Noor 24:31 ? interpretation of the meaning] 



  And the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said, when a woman wanted to shake hands with him: ?I do not shake hands with women.? And ?Aa?ishah (may Allaah be pleased with her) said: ?The hand of the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) never touched the hand of a woman; when he accepted their oath of allegiance it was by words only.? And it was narrated in al-Saheehayn from ?Aa?ishah, in the story of the slander (al-ifk), that she said that when she heard the voice of Safwaan ibn al-Mu?attal, ?I covered my face, but he had seen me before hijaab [before the command of hijaab was revealed].? This indicates that women used to cover their faces after the verse of hijaab was revealed.




يدافعون عن الاسلام بينما لا نفعل  سيدة أمريكية تسب اوباما بسبب المسلمين youtube


  youtubeمستر عيضة في مقطع جديد And They Say He s Bad


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2015)

I want to kiss you on the mouth Yeni. And on your no-no place.


----------



## yeni (May 15, 2015)

Women's Rights in Islam Protected Or Subjugated? - Dr. Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd7c4OPi_UY



Mercy of Prophet Muhammad (s) for the Animals youtube


Mercy shown towards Animals by Prophet Muhammad(Peace be upon him) youtube



Allah sent the prophets as a mercy to the slaves and supported them with miracles to indicate the truthfulness of their message. Of all the prophets, our Prophet, Muhammad, was blessed with the most miracles. Al-Isra 'and al-Mi ^ raj are among the many miracles of Prophet Muhammad.
The miracle of al-Isra 'is confirmed in the Qur'an. In Surat al-Isra ', Ayah 1, Allah said:

which means: [Praise be to Allah Who enabled His slave, Muhammad, to make the journey at night from Masjid al-Haram in Makkah to Masjid al-Aqsa in Jerusalem, which is surrounded a blessed land.] This journey is also confirmed in the sahih hadith. As such, there is scholarly consensus (ijma ^) Prophet Muhammad journeyed in body and soul the night of al-Isra 'from Masjid al-Haram in Makkah to Masjid al-Aqsain Jerusalem. Moreover, these scholars indicated the person who denies al-Isra 'is a blasphemer for belying the explicit text of the Qur'an.


Al-isra And Al-miraj ....... )scenes From Paradise And Fire

1- On Prophet Muhammad's journey from Masjid al-Haram to Masjid al-Aqsa, Allah enabled him to see some of His wondrous creations. Allah enabled the Prophet to see the world (dunya) like an old woman. However, this old woman was wearing a great deal of jewelry, and in this there is an indication signifying the reality of the world.

2- Allah enabled the Prophet to see Iblis. The Prophet saw something on the side of the road which did not dare to stand in his way or speak to him. What the Prophet saw was Iblis. Originally, Iblis was a believer and lived with the angels in Paradise. When Allah ordered the angels to prostrate (sujud) to Prophet Adam, Iblis was ordered to prostrate to him as well. The angels prostrated to Adam in obedience to Allah, because angels do not disobey Allah. However, Iblis did not obey, and he objected to the order of Allah. He said, "You created me out of fire, and You created him out of clay. How do You order me to prostrate to him?" So this objection by Iblis to the order of Allah was the first blasphemy he committed.

3- On his journey, the Prophet smelled a very nice odor. He asked Jibril about this pleasant scent and Jibril informed him this good smell was coming from the grave of the woman whose duty used to be to comb Pharaoh's daughter's hair. This woman was a good, pious believer. One day, as she was combing Pharaoh's daughter's hair, the comb fell from her hand.

At this she said, ""Bismillah. "Pharaoh's daughter asked her, "Do you have a god other than my father?" The woman said, "Yes. My Lord and the Lord of your father is Allah." Pharaoh's daughter told her father what had happened. Pharaoh demanded this woman blaspheme and leave Islam, but she refused. At that, Pharaoh threatened to kill her children. He brought a great pot of water and built a great fire under it. When the water boiled, Pharaoh brought her children and started to drop them into that pot one after the other.

Throughout all this, the woman remained steadfast to Islam, even when Pharaoh reached her youngest child--a little boy still bosom feeding--but she felt pity for him. At that, Allah enabled this child to speak. He said to his mother, "O Mother, be patient. The torture of the Hereafter is far more severe than the torture of this life, and do not be reluctant, because you are right." At this the woman requested Pharaoh collect her bones and the bones of her children and bury them in the same grave. Pharaoh promised her that--then dropped her into that boiling water. She died as a martyr. The good odor the Prophet smelled coming from her grave is an indication of her high status.


4- During his trip, the Prophet saw people who were planting and reaping in two days. Jibril told the Prophet, "These were the people who fight for the sake of Allah (mujahidun). "wink."

5- The Prophet also saw people whose lips and tongues were clipped with scissors made of fire. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are the speakers of sedition (fitna) who call people to misguidance."

6- He also saw a bull which exited a very small outlet, then was trying in vain to return through that small outlet. Jibril told the Prophet, "This is the example of the bad word--once spoken, it cannot be returned."


7- The Prophet saw people grazing like animals, with very little clothing on their private parts. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are the ones who refused to pay zakat. "."

8- The Prophet saw angels smashing some people's heads with rocks. These heads would return to the shape they had been, and then the angels would smash their heads again--and so on. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are the ones whose heads felt too heavy to perform prayer--the ones who used to sleep without praying."

9- On his journey the Prophet saw people who were competing to eat some rotten meat--ignoring meat that was sliced and unspoiled. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are people from your nation who leave out that which is permissible (halal), and consume that which is forbidden ((haram). "This reference was to the fornicators, that is, the ones who left out the permissible (marriage) and committed sins (fornication).

10- Also, the Prophet saw people who were drinking from the fluid coming from the bodies of the fornicators, (water mixed with blood). Jibril indicated to the Prophet these were the ones who were drinking the alcohol which is prohibited in this world.

11- The Prophet saw people scratching their faces and chests with brass finger nails. Jibril said, "These are the examples of those who commit gossip ((ghibah). "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p97c4D2fTqw
ISRA MI'RAJ


----------



## yeni (May 18, 2015)

قصة اسلام الاخت مارى قطارنية | قصتى مع الخلاص youtube

Allah says in the Quran what means

{Glory be to Him Who made His servant to go on a night from the Sacred Mosque to the remote mosque of which We have blessed the precincts, so that We may show to him some of Our signs; surely He is the Hearing, the Seeing.} (Al-Israa' 17:1)


There is no doubt that Al-Isra (the night journey) followed by Al-Miraj (the heavenly ascension) was one of the miracles in the life of our Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him). According to the most accepted view, it happened on the 27th of Rajab, the seventh month of the Hijri calendar, in the tenth year of Muhammad's prophethood.


--Then the Prophet ascended to the seventh heaven, and that is where our Messenger saw Prophet Ibrahim. Prophet Ibrahim is the best of the prophets after our prophet, Muhammad. The Prophet saw Prophet Ibrahim with his back against al-Bayt al-Ma^mur. To the inhabitants of the skies, al-Bayt al-Ma^mur is like the Ka^bah is to us, the inhabitants of the earth. Every day 70,000 angels go there; then exit from it, and never return. The next day another 70,000 angels go, come out, and never return. This will continue until the Day of Judgment. In this, there is an indication as to the greatness of the numbers of the angels--their numbers are far more than the numbers of the humans and the jinns together.


--In the seventh heaven, Prophet Muhammad saw Sidrat al-Muntaha--a very big tree of sidr. Each of the fruits of this tree is as large as a big jar. The leaves of this tree are similar to the ears of the elephants. Sidrat al-Muntahais an extremely beautiful tree. It is visited by butterflies made of gold. When these butterflies gather on this tree, its beauty is beyond description.

--Then the Prophet ascended to what is beyond the seven skies; he entered Paradise. He saw examples of the inhabitants of Paradise and how their situation would be. He saw most of the inhabitants of Paradise are the poor people .
The Prophet saw other things on the night of his ascension. He saw Malik, the angel in charge of the Hellfire. Malik did not smile at the Prophet when he saw him, and the Prophet asked why. In answer to the Prophet's question, Jibril said, "Malik did not smile since the day Allah created him. Had he smiled for anyone, he would have smiled for you."

--In Paradise, the Prophet saw some of the bounties Allah prepared for the inhabitants of Paradise. He saw the Hur ul-^In: females Allah created who are not humans or jinn. They are in Paradise and will be married to those men Allah willed them to marry.

--The Prophet saw the wildan ul-mukhalladun: creations of Allah who are not human, jinn, or angels. They are a very beautiful creation of Allah whose appearance is like laid-out pearls. They are servants of the inhabitants of Paradise. The least in status of the People of Paradise will have 10,000 wildan ul-mukhalladun to serve him. Each one of them would carry a tray of gold in one hand and a tray of silver in the other hand.


--The Prophet saw the Throne (^Arsh), which is the ceiling of Paradise. The Throne is the largest creation of Allah in size; Allah did not create anything bigger in size than it. The seven heavens and the earth in comparison to the Kursiyy, are like a ring thrown in a desert, and the Kursiyy in comparison to the Throne, is like a ring thrown in a desert. The seven heavens and the earth in comparison to the Throne are like a seed of mustard compared to the ocean. Allah created the Throne as a sign of His Power and He did not create the Throne to sit on it.
Allah created the Throne to show His Power. It is carried by four angels, and on the Day of Judgment, it will be carried by eight. The Prophet said he was permitted to speak about one of these angels who carry the Throne. In describing this angel, the Prophet told us the distance between his ear lobe and shoulder is the distance a fast-flying bird would cover in 700 years.


---Then the Prophet ascended beyond Paradise. He reached a place where he heard the creaking of the pens used by the angels who are copying from the Preserved Tablet. It is at that location Prophet Muhammad heard the Kalam of Allah, which is an attribute of the Self of Allah. He heard the Kalam of Allah which does not resemble our speech--so it is not something that occurs bit after bit. It is not letter after letter or a word that comes after another word. Rather, it is an attribute of Allah which is eternal and everlasting. It does not resemble our attributes. The Kalam of Allah has neither silence nor interruptions. It is an attribute of Allah, and it does not resemble the attributes of the creation.


--The Prophet understood several things from hearing this Kalam of Allah. He understood the obligation of the five Obligatory Prayers. At first, Allah obligated fifty prayers. When Prophet Muhammad encountered Musa, Musa told him to make supplication (du^a') to his Lord to ease the obligation of fifty (50) prayers, because his nation could not handle that. Musa said, "I have experience with the people of Israel, and I know your nation cannot bear that." So the Prophet asked his Lord to lessen these prayers for his people. Five prayers were eliminated. Once again, Musa told the Prophet to ask Allah to lessen the number of prayers. Allah did. Nine times the Prophet made supplication to Allah to lessen these prayers--until these prayers were lessened to five Obligatory Prayers. So Prophet Musa was a great benefit to us. Had we been obligated to pray fifty prayers a day, this would have been a difficult matter for us.


--From the Kalam of Allah, the Prophet also understood that a good deed would be written for the person who intends to do a good deed, even if he did not do it. Also, the good deed performed would be registered for he who performs it as at least ten good deeds--up to 700 good deeds. For some people, Allah would multiply the reward of their deeds more than that. Additionally, if one performs a bad deed, it is registered for him as one bad deed; yet for he who inclines towards committing a bad deed and then refrains from committing it, a good deed would be registered for him. 


--Here one should note the difference between two matters. If a thought crossed a person's mind about doing something sinful, and this person wavered in this thinking, i.e., considered whether he should do it or not, then he refrained from doing this for the sake of Allah, this is written as a good deed. However, if a person has the firm intention in his heart that he wants to commit a sin, it would be written for him as a sin, even if he does not do it



Isra and Miraj (Night Journey) - Shaykh Hamza Yusuf youtube


----------



## yeni (May 23, 2015)

The narration you referred to in the question is authentic and it is reported by Al-Bukhaari, Muslim and others may Allaah have mercy upon them. The meaning of the narration is that the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) urged women to give charity and informed them that he sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) saw that the majority of the dwellers of Hellfire were women. He sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) clarified two reasons why women enter Hellfire. The first reason is that they curse too much, and the second one is that they are ungrateful to their husbands. If a husband has always been kind to his wife and she sees once what she considers as a mistake from him, she would say that she has never seen any good from him. The Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) informed us about this because, generally speaking, this is a true. As soon as a wife has a dispute with her husband, she would forget all the good that he has done to her and she would say that she has never seen any good from him.

  As regards why menses are considered as a deficiency in her religion; when a woman has her menses, she does not pray and she does not fast, as mentioned in the Prophetic narration; undoubtedly, this is a deficiency in religion. This is something that Allaah decreed on her, but He does not punish her for it [due to not being able to pray or fast], and the narration does not state that she enters Hellfire due to this.

  The expression ?...and I have not seen anyone more deficient in intelligence and religion...? is a continuation of the narration and it is not stating the reason why they enter Hellfire.



*Why Jesus returns to earth?youtube*​
*youtube*حب و حياه لأحمد السعيد - بدون ايقاع _ Love and Life ? YouTub


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2015)

Yeni, are you an ISIS supporter?


----------



## yeni (May 26, 2015)

welcome brother

see here my answer

  [h=1]Islam Vs Terrorism | Khalid Yasin (Part 1 of 2)[/h][h=1]Islam Vs Terrorism | Khalid Yasin (Part 2 of 2) youtube[/h]

\\\

  1 ? The Qur?aan enjoins good treatment of one's wife: she is to be honoured and treated kindly, even when one no longer feels love in one's heart towards her. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

  ?and live with them honourably. If you dislike them, it may be that you dislike a thing and Allaah brings through it a great deal of good?

  [al-Nisa? 4:19] 

  2 ? The Qur?aan explains that women have rights over their husbands, just as their husbands have rights over them. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

  ?And they (women) have rights (over their husbands as regards living expenses) similar (to those of their husbands) over them (as regards obedience and respect) to what is reasonable, but men have a degree (of responsibility) over them. And Allaah is All-Mighty, All-Wise?

  [al-Baqarah 2:228] 

  This verse indicates that the man has additional rights, commensurate with his role as protector and maintainer and his responsibility of spending (on his wife) etc. 

  3 ? The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) enjoined kind treatment and honouring of one?s wife, and he described the best of people as those who are best to their wives. He said: ?The best of you are those who are the best to their wives, and I am the best of you to my wives.? Narrated by al-Tirmidhi, 3895; Ibn Maajah, 1977; classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Tirmidhi. 

  4 ? The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) spoke beautiful word concerning kind treatment of one?s wife, stating that when the husband feeds his wife and puts a morsel of food in her mouth, he earns the reward of doing an act of charity. He said, ?You never spend anything but you will be rewarded for it, even the morsel of food that you lift to your wife?s mouth.? Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 6352; Muslim, 1628. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehurAuerQ5U
قصة إسلام المغنى دينس كلابون | قصتى مع الخلاص 

Converted To Islam - Sister Cassandra - I Had A Believe That Muslims Are Crazy! Faith Before Family
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAZ7UpYPqVE


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 26, 2015)

I have to give Yeni credit for being patient......however Yeni, you should consider your audience here....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (May 29, 2015)

about

- There is  in Islam no the so-called B (male virgins)
But there is
Virgins
Women in several cases of Paradise
1 - a married woman remains with her husband in Paradise
2 - If a woman marries in the world from more than one husband
Remain with her last husband in Paradise
Or
God asks her to choose any one of them to remain with her husband in Paradise

3 - Women's widow in the world
Go to heaven with her husband
If you do not marry after him in this world

4 - woman who did not marry in this world
God in heaven Reward her and gives her husband a good man and become happy with him
allah  guide you to the right

      How to convince an atheist to Islam by Dr Zakir Naik 
_كيف تحاور ملحدا_ للدكتور ذاكر نايك  YouTube


مسيحي يسأل أحمد ديدات ويثبت له الخلاص من الكتاب المقدس   Ahmed Deedat asks Christians a difficult question !! YouTube


----------



## yeni (Jun 1, 2015)

15 of shaban

At the beginning of it
Alkuiblh in the past in the direction of Jerusalem (kuiblh prophets and messengers, including the Jews)
But
Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him wanted Alkuiblh In the direction of Kaaba
Wants it and feels it
Raises his head to the sky and look without saying anything
So
allah says in the Holy Qur'an
(144) We have certainly seen the turning of your face, [O Muammad], toward the heaven, and We will surely turn you to a qiblah with which you will be pleased. So turn your face toward al-Masjid al-?ar m. And wherever you [believers] are, turn your faces toward it [in prayer]. Indeed, those who have been given the Scripture well know that it is the truth from their Lord. And Allah is not unaware of what they do.

This is from allah
Transformation of all Muslims in the direction of the Kaaba immediately
This demonstrates the obedience of slaves to allah

▶ بشرى مجيء النبي محمد في كتب الديانات السابقة لذاكر نايك - YouTube




    Allah's Apostle prayed facing Baitul-Maqdis for sixteen or seventeen months but he loved to face the Ka'ba (at Mecca) so Allah revealed: "Verily, We have seen the turning of your face to the heaven!" (2:144) So the Prophet faced the Ka'ba and the fools amongst the people namely "the Jews" said, "What has turned them from their Qibla (Bait-ul-Maqdis) which they formerly observed"" (Allah revealed): "Say: 'To Allah belongs the East and the West. He guides whom he will to a straight path'." (2:142) A man prayed with the Prophet (facing the Ka'ba) and went out. He saw some of the Ansar praying the 'Asr prayer with their faces towards Bait-ul-Maqdis, he said, "I bear witness that I prayed with Allah's Apostle facing the Ka'ba." So all the people turned their faces towards the Ka'ba.

Note that it says for 16 or 17 months (not 13 years or so when Islam was propagated). This was the second year of the prophet in Madina (2nd Hiji). This would mean the Masj-al-Aqsa qibla was specifically made Qibla in Madina after the prophet migrated

▶ القرآن هو المعجزة و دليل النبوة للدكتور ذاكر نايك - YouTube


----------



## yeni (Jun 5, 2015)

Change Of Qibla From Jerusalem To Kaaba By Nouman Ali ▶  YouTube


    Concept of Aqeeda e Risalat in the light of Incident of Change of Qibla by Tahir ul Qadri YouTube


    يسأل لماذا الحاجة لدين أصلاً ؟ألسنا بغنى عن الأديان؟ ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik youtube


    ▶ حوار د.ذاكر نايك مع ملحد اسئلة وجابات مذهلة - Dr ZakirNaik - YouTube


----------



## yeni (Jun 8, 2015)

My dear brother
This depends on the love and understanding between the spouses
For this; guide us Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him to the correct methods and techniques that support the married life to both sides

Such as smiling - good treatment - and that authorization; to show respect for the husband and not to anything lest

The highest stability in Muslim families.
For the sexual life of a young man can be and girls know everything about through natural instinct, read and see
But
That does not mean to leave room for them to do immoral and taboo in the fall
unlike western world where freedom may have gone too far.

Mixing between the sexes, and friendship without borders often and never lead to adultery
There is no room for denying that
?Sahih Al-Bukhari Narrated by Abu Huraira

The Prophet said, "Avoid the seven Great Destructive Sins." The people enquire, "O Allah`s Messenger (saws)! What are they? " He (saws) said: 

"To join others in worship along with Allah, 
to practice sorcery, 
to kill the life which Allah has for bidden except for a just cause, (according to Islamic law), 
to eat up riba (usury), 
to eat up an orphan`s wealth, 
to give back to the enemy and fleeing from the battlefield at the time of fighting, 
and to accuse chaste women, who never even think of anything touching chastity and are good believers?.

God says in the Holy Qur'an
(30) Tell the believing men to reduce [some] of their vision and guard their private parts. That is purer for them. Indeed, Allah is Acquainted with what they do 
(31) And tell the believing women to reduce [some] of their vision and guard their private parts and not expose their adornment except that which [necessarily] appears thereof and to wrap [a portion of] their headcovers over their chests and not expose their adornment except to their husbands, their fathers, their husbands' fathers, their sons, their husbands' sons, their brothers, their brothers' sons, their sisters' sons, their women, that which their right hands possess, or those male attendants having no physical desire, or children who are not yet aware of the private aspects of women. And let them not stamp their feet to make known what they conceal of their adornment. And turn to Allah in repentance, all of you, O believers, that you might succeed


Abu Hurairah (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: Messenger of Allah (PBUH) said, "It is not lawful for a woman to observe (voluntary) fasting without the permission of her husband when he is at home; and she should not allow anyone to enter his house without his permission.".[Al-Bukhari and Muslim].


Commentary:
It lays down a principle for a wife that performing Nawafil (voluntary acts of worship) at the cost of the husband rights is not permissible.


Mu`adh bin Jabal (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: The Prophet (PBUH) said, "Whenever a woman harms her husband in this world (that is without any due right), his wife among the (Houris in Jannah) says: `You must not harm him. May Allah destroy you! He is only a passing guest with you and is about to leave you to come to us".[At-Tirmidhi].


Commentary:
The Islamic Shari`ah commands men to treat their wives with kindness. In the same spirit it commands wives to be obedient to their husbands. She can hurt the feelings of her husband by using indecent language, immodest conduct, immoral actions and making unfair demands which are beyond his means. It is very common among women to tease and trouble their husbands by these three practices, except for pious women.
[h=1]حق الزوج على زوجته - وجدي غنيم 1/3[/h][h=1]youtube[/h]
[h=1]حق الزوج على زوجته - وجدي غنيم 2/3[/h][h=1]youtube[/h]
[h=1]حق الزوج على زوجته - وجدي غنيم 3/3   youtube[/h]
القس الذي جاء ليتحدى احمد ديدات .. فنطق الشهاده اثناء المناظره
[h=1]youtube[/h]
يسأل ؟لماذا لم يخلق الله ديناً واحداً فقط ؟ و رد رائع من الدكتور ذاكر نايك 
[h=1]youtube[/h]


----------



## yeni (Jun 12, 2015)

Islam respect women
And Muslim women
Comes first
In the life of a Muslim man
Unlike women in the West
Is a cheap commodity
Recognition
Women of the West


- Says Glenda Jackson carrier Oscars awarded by the Queen of Britain and the medal of the highest state medals, which was awarded the British Academy Award, Festival Montreal World says: (The instinct made man is the most powerful and dominant building on to his reasons for the force to make it in the first place, including summed up by the power of God move in life, and extract its resources, it is self-serve when the man that qualify automatically to face the burdens of life, development, and sustained in the areas of life).
B - the U.S. women's leader (Fleche Hlavi) called on women to the need for attention to the husband and children before the job of interest, and must be the husband is the head of the family and the commander of rudderless.
C - In the recent book about the life of English writer famous (Agatha Christie) it is stated as saying: (The women of modern joint-stock; because their position in society is getting worse day by day; we women act act a fool; because we have made the effort over the years; for the right to work and equality in working with men.
And men are not stupid; Hjona has it that advertisers do not mind at all that the working wife and the husband's income has doubled.
It is sad to find that after we proved we women fairer sex weak that we get back in the day to equate effort and sweat, which was awarded to men and alone).
D - says an American psychologist: (Any woman who said: I am sure myself, and went out without censor or kill herself it Haseeb and chastity).

6.Stories_of_those_who_Heard_The_Qur_an youtube

5._The_linguistic_miracle_of_the_Quran youtube


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeni-what the hell does any of this have to do with perfume?  This is a body building forum.  Not trying to bash you here but there is a time and a place for your views-this is certainly not it.  All you are going to encounter here are people mocking you.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Jul 8, 2015)

brother see the adress

 Women and perfume

I'm trying to talk on any subject about Women and its relationship 
In order to clarify without negligence or omission in the commentary
I am always in the service
	
 To inquire about anything about IslamThank you

Ramadan Kareem


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 8, 2015)

I understand what you are trying to do.  My point is this is not a place where you will find receptive listeners.  You time is better served elsewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> I understand what you are trying to do.  My point is this is not a place where you will find receptive listeners.  You time is better served elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't know what your talking about


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 8, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> I don't know what your talking about



Double anal....painful and messy if not executed properly.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou boy (Jul 8, 2015)

I was really expecting to get some advice on sexy perfume out right now!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 9, 2015)

"Islam respect women" - LMAO


----------



## yeni (Jul 11, 2015)

On the contrary
Thanks for all the honorable members who speak with me about health and so on

\\\\
about that
\\\
someone told me
Thanks for suggestion.  It's a good news for all women.  I was finding this information i got it really a good.
Can you suggest me which perfume is prefer for women body like that have no side effect, after using it. . . . . . .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0Hi3KdkuIo
so

Various chemical odors filled with alcohol cause a lot of damage to human health

So hurry Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him that using certain types of perfumes natural without any chemical intervention, such as black and white musk and amber

Smell and last for a very long time in the home or clothing even after washing
most high-end perfumeries use natural oils, rather than alcohol-based products that you usually find in the department stores.

perfume and all these chemicals smell the same. it contains offensive chemicals which can cause nostril infection and nausea.

\\\\
yes brother

the great Islam gave the woman her honorable value, all the Laws of in the world will not reach this high level

prophet Mohammad said:

1 - Women are the twin halves of men.
2 - The world and all things in it are valuable; but the most valuable thing in the world is a virtuous woman.
3 - The best women are the virtuous; they are the most affectionate to infants, and the most careful of their husband's property.
4 - When a woman performeth the five times of prayer, and fasteth the month of Ramadan, and is chaste, and is not disobedient to her husband, then tell her to enter Paradise by whichever door she liketh.
5 - Verily a great number of women are assembled near my family, complaining of their hubands; and those men who ill-treat their wives do not behave well. He is not of my way who teacheth a woman to stray.
6 - Asma, daughter of Yazid, said, "Victuals were brought to Muhammad, and he put them before some of us women who were present, and said, 'Eat ye.' But notwithstanding we were hungry we said, 'We have no inclination.' Muhammad said, 'O woman! Do not mix hunger with lies.' "
7 - Whoever doeth good to girls, it will be a curtain to him from hell-fire.
8 - Whoever befriendeth two girls till they come of age, will be in the next world along with me, like my two fingers joining each other.
9 - Whoever befriendeth three daughters, or three sisters, and teacheth them manners, and is affectionate to them, till they come of age, may God apportion Paradise for him.
10 - Whoever hath a daughter, and doth not bury her alive or scold her, or prefer his male children to her, may God bring him into Paradise.
11 - Shall I not point out to you the best of virtues? It is your doing good to your daughter when she is returned to you having been divorced by her husband.
12 - God enjoins you to treat women well, for they are your mothers, daughters, aunts.
13 - Do not prevent your women from coming to the mosque.
14 - The believers who show the most perfect faith are those who have the best disposition and the best of you are those who are best to their wives


----------



## sityslicker (Jul 11, 2015)

wtf is this?? way to much free time..I'm out!


----------



## yeni (Nov 4, 2015)

Allaah Almighty says (what means): ?To Allaah belongs the dominion of the heavens and the earth; He creates what He wills. He gives to whom He wills female [children], and He gives to whom He wills males. Or He makes them [both] males and females, and He renders whom He wills barren. Indeed, He is Knowing and Competent.? [Quran 49:50] Allaah is the One, based on His ultimate wisdom, who grants whomever He wills sons and daughters; He grants sons only to whomever He wills, and grants daughters only to whomever He wills, and if He so wills, He makes whomever He wills infertile.

  We notice in the above verse that the mention of daughters preceded that of sons, and the scholars may Allaah have mercy upon them commented on this saying: ?This is to hearten daughters and encourage kindness towards them, because many fathers feel burdened by receiving a daughter. The common practice of the people during the pre-Islamic era was to hate receiving daughters, to the extent that they would bury them alive; therefore, it is as if Allaah is saying to people: `This inferior child in your estimation takes precedence in My scale.' He also mentions daughters first to indicate their weakness, and that they are therefore more deserving of care and attention.?

  Such honouring of daughters is the complete opposite of how people were accustomed to dealing with females in the pre-Islamic era, when they would degrade women and consider them a part of their wealth, and if news of a baby girl would come to any of them, it would be as if he was hit by a thunderstorm; Allaah says (what means): which means: ?And when one of them is informed of [the birth of] a female, his face becomes dark, and he suppresses grief. He hides himself from the people because of the ill of which he has been informed. Should he keep it in humiliation or bury it in the ground?  Unquestionably, evil is what they decide.? [Quran 58:59]

  It is said that some enemies of Qays ibn ?Aasim At-Tameemi, who was a pre-Islamic Arab, attacked his premises and captured his daughter. Later, one of these enemies married her. After some time, the clan of Qays and that of his enemies reconciled, so they gave this daughter of his the freedom to go back to her father or remain with her husband, and she preferred to stay with her husband. At that point, Qays took a pledge upon himself to bury alive any new daughter that he would receive, and the Arabs imitated him after that. It was, therefore, this man who introduced this evil practice, and thus he will shoulder his own sin as well as the sin of all those who did it thereafter.

  One of the companions may Allaah be pleased with him who had killed his daughter in the era that preceded Islam narrated his story: "We would worship idols in the pre-Islamic era and kill our daughters. I had a daughter, who, when she was old enough to comprehend and talk, would rejoice whenever she saw me and would immediately respond. One day, I called her and told her to follow me, so she did, until we reached a well that belonged to my tribe. I then took her by her hand and threw her in the well, and the last thing I heard her cry was: ?O father! O father!'" (Ad-Daarimi)

  During the era that preceded Islam, there were two methods that people used to kill their daughters:

  ? At the time of the delivery of the child, a man would order his wife to give birth next to a hole dug in the ground; if the newborn was a male, she would return home with him, otherwise, she would throw her into the pit and bury her alive, or:

  ? When the daughter reached six years of age, the man would tell his wife to adorn and perfume her, then he would take her to a well in the desert and tell her to look down into the well; when she would do this, he would push her into it from behind.

  There were some men among these people who would forbid such acts, such as Sa?sa?ah ibn Naajiyah At-Tameemi, who would go to those attempting to kill their daughter offering money to ransom their lives.

  There are people nowadays who share these same pre-Islamic beliefs; if they are granted only girls, which is of course something decreed only by Allaah, they become angry, discontent and grieved.

  With the advent of Islam, the darkness of that era vanished and Allaah enjoined kindness, love and compassion towards girls. Taking good care of girls was encouraged, as was giving them special attention in the process of their upbringing. In fact, Islam has designated a special reward for raising them that is not granted for raising sons. Anas may Allaah be pleased with him reported that the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) said: "He who raises two daughters until their puberty will be with me in Paradise like this", and he symbolized the proximity by showing two of his fingers with a slight gap between them." (Muslim)



The Reverts - How I found Islam at University youtube


New Muslim - How I Became a Muslim? - Young Convert: Victoria of Islam youtube


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2015)

Why do Muslims engage in the barbaric act of female circumcision ?


----------



## yeni (Nov 9, 2015)

peace to you

how are you?

\Circumcision is prescribed for both males and females. The correct view is that circumcision is obligatory for males and that it is one of the symbols of Islam, and that circumcision of women is mustahabb but not obligatory. 
(222), Indeed, Allah loves those who are constantly repentant and loves those who purify themselves. "

The issue here
That there are some women and girls

They have a large clitoris and slightly high

In that case requires circumcision
By a very small

This is a very few cases

There are reports in the Sunnah which indicate that circumcision for women is prescribed in Islam. In Madeenah there was a woman who circumcised women and the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said to her: ?Do not go to the extreme in cutting; that is better for the woman and more liked by the husband.? Narrated by Abu Dawood (5271), classed as saheeh by Shaykh al-Albaani in Saheeh Abi Dawood. 

Female circumcision has not been prescribed for no reason, rather there is wisdom behind it and it brings many benefits. 

Mentioning some of these benefits

The secretions of the labia minora accumulate in uncircumcised women and turn rancid, so they develop an unpleasant odour which may lead to infections of the vagina or urethra. I have seen many cases of sickness caused by the lack of circumcision. 

Circumcision reduces excessive sensitivity of the clitoris which may cause it to increase in size to 3 centimeters when aroused, which is very annoying to the husband, especially at the time of intercourse. 

Another benefit of circumcision is that it prevents stimulation of the clitoris which makes it grow large in such a manner that it causes pain. 

Circumcision prevents spasms of the clitoris which are a kind of inflammation. 

Circumcision reduces excessive sexual desire. 



in the case of Pharaonic circumcision which is where the clitoris is excised completely. This does in fact lead to frigidity but it is contrary to the kind of circumcision enjoined by the Prophet of mercy (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) when he said: ?Do not destroy? i.e., do not uproot or excise. This alone is evidence that speaks for itself, because medicine at that time knew very little about this sensitive organ (the clitoris) and its nerves.

الشيخ احمد ديدات مقابل الدكتور فلويد كلارك ( هل صلب المسيح ؟ ) youtube


----------



## yeni (Nov 13, 2015)

`Aa?ishah may Allaah be pleased with her related: "A woman by the name of Jameelah came to me with her two daughters. She asked me for charity but found nothing with me except a date, which I gave her. She divided it between her two daughters and ate nothing herself; then, she got up and left. After this, the Messenger of Allaah sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) came, so I narrated this story to him; he sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) said: ?He who is involved (in the responsibility) of (nurturing) daughters and is generous to them, will have them as a fortification for himself against the Hellfire.? (Al-Bukhaari & Muslim) In another narration of this incident, `Aa?ishah may Allaah be pleased with her related: "A poor woman came to me with her two daughters. I gave her three dates; she gave each of them a date and was about to eat the third one when one of her daughters asked her for it, so she divided it between her two daughters and ate nothing herself, and I liked what she did. After this, the Messenger of Allaah sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) came, so I told him what she did, and he sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) said: 'Allaah obligated Paradise for her due to this date, and (also) freed her from Hell.'"(Muslim)



Pay close attention to wording of the following narration: the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) said: ?He who is tested by (the guardianship) of daughters?.? Why did he sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) use the word: ??tested??? He said it because raising them is a responsibility and a test from Allaah to see how His slave would act: Will he be kind to them? Will he raise them correctly?

  The nature of this responsibility was further clarified in other narrations, such as: ?If he patiently feeds them and endows them with clothing ?" (Ibn Maajah)., and:  ??Provides for them and marries them off?? (At-Tabaraani)., and: ??Properly raises them and fears Allaah in the manner in which he deals with them.? (At-Tirmithi)

  This is what is required when dealing with daughters: kindness, which results in Paradise, as the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) said: ?Whoever Allaah has given two daughters and is kind towards them, will have them as a reason for him to be admitted into Paradise.? And: ?Whoever Allaah has given three daughters and he perseveres through raising them, will have them as a shield for him from the Hellfire on the Day of Resurrection.?

  A daughter is a great bounty and an honour granted by Allaah, Imaam Al-Hasan may Allaah have mercy upon him said: ?Girls are a source of reward and sons are a blessing; rewards are in one's favour (on the Day of Judgement) whereas one will be held accountable for blessings.?

  Thus, it is incorrect to believe that one has been humiliated by being granted a girl; rather it is an honour, a bounty and a gate towards Paradise. Daughters are a greate responsibility to rear, and entail greater expenditure, and this is why the reward for raising them correctly is greater than that for a son.

  Once, one of the leaders of the believers was receiving people when a small daughter of his entered the room, so he kissed her; a Bedouin was also in attendance and saw this, so he mentioned daughters in a very evil manner. A wise man who was also present witnessed all of this and therefore said: "O leader of the believers! Do not listen to him. I swear by Allaah, that it is they (i.e., girls) who stay up to care for the sick in the family, who show mercy towards the elders, and who stand next to men during hardships."

  A man was granted a baby girl, so he became angry and isolated himself from his wife for a long time, and after few months, he overheard his wife reciting the verse (which means): ??But perhaps you hate a thing and it is good for you; and perhaps you love a thing and it is bad for you?? [Quran 2:216]

  How many girls have been far more merciful and beneficial to their parents than their brothers? How many times has a son been a source of grief for his parents, to the point that they wished he was never born?

  Why do we raise this topic now? It is due to the vicious attacks on the Muslims under the pretext of defending 'women?s rights' which is in reality an evil attempt to play on the emotions of women so that they will become rebellious towards their fathers and husbands, and to encourage them to leave their homes and demand their 'freedom'. This is a gate towards evil and immorality which gradually attracts women and then traps them in prohibitions. One cause of girls falling into this is people neglecting their daughters and undermining their rights, which makes them easily fall into the traps of the hypocritical writers and columnists, male and female, who wish to see corruption prevail.

  It is enough of an honour for girls that the Prophets may Allaah exalt their mention, had daughters and that most of the children of our beloved Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) were daughters, namely: Zaynab, Ruqayyah, Umm Kalthoom and Faatimah


My Journey To Islam: Ahmed Parol youtube

My Journey To Islam: Hossein Thomas youtube


----------



## gardea (Nov 13, 2015)

This should be on anything goes category... im on this to read what work/doesnt. Whos reliable /not. If i wanted to read bout your passages or whom ever, ill turn on the tube.

Save me the hypocrisy


----------



## maniclion (Nov 15, 2015)

Daesh recruitment is everywhere


----------



## charley (Nov 16, 2015)

... yeni , you do know that we've seen how Arab men treat their women......






















....


----------



## charley (Nov 16, 2015)

...   Islam is a religion of peace...   a gentle , loving people...
























..explain it away like all Arabs do....


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 16, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Why do Muslims engage in the barbaric act of female circumcision ?


helps with sandy vaginas


----------



## solidassears (Nov 16, 2015)

Islam is pure evil; nothing but pure evil. Allah and Satan are one in the same. There is only one solution for the civilized world; kill them, kill every one of those pig fuckers and then kill their pet goat!


----------



## yeni (Nov 17, 2015)

allah is innocent from the evil deeds of people

allah did not command the people to steal or commit adultery or kill innocent people or drink wine

On the contrary,
allah put laws and stiff penalties for those outrageous acts
In monotheistic religions

The same principles and sanctions


الشيخ أحمد ديدات يثبت بالدليل نبوة المسيح | قصة الإسلام 


الشيخ أحمد ديدات يثبت بالدليل نبوة المسيح | قصة الإسلام 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2Qi6-wasSs

.Witness of the people of the book - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHMIDfo76oY


----------



## solidassears (Nov 17, 2015)

Allah and Satan are one in the same. Evil spawn who has but one goal, the destruction of mankind.


----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2015)

Almost every day, a new atrocity is committed in the name of Islam.
 One can understand why so-called "moderate" Muslims living under Arab  and Islamic dictatorships are afraid to speak out. But what about those  living in the West? What are they afraid of?
 Radical Islam is on the rise. It has become a tsunami that is  threatening to sweep many countries. As long as "moderate" Muslims  continue to sit on the fence and turn a blind eye to the threat, they  too will be swept away by the flood.
 It is time for those who really care about Islam to take action. The  time has come to move from defense to offense. "Moderate" Muslims need  to launch a counterattack on the terrorists and jihadis before it is too  late.
 These "moderates" need to understand that Hamas, Hizbullah, Al-Qaeda  and the rest of the Islamic terror organizations will kill them first on  their way to murder the "Zionists," "Crusaders," and "infidels."
 These atrocities are being committed by a dominant minority of  terrorists and thugs who are waging jihad to conquer the world, and who  the "moderates" claim have hijacked Islam.
 But as this minority continues to grow, the question that needs to be  asked is, 'What about those who describe themselves as "moderate  Muslims" who oppose violence and terrorism?'
 True, some brave Muslims have raised their voices in condemnation of  Al-Qaeda, Hamas, Muslim Brotherhood, Islamic Jihad, Hizbullah and  Tehran's extremist mullahs.
 But these voices have not been loud and strong enough.
 Where are the voices of the "moderates" in response to atrocities  that are being perpetrated in their name? Haven't they heard that more  Muslims than non-Muslims are being targeted by extremist Islamic groups?
 How come human rights groups in the West seem to be the only ones  protesting against the crimes of radical Muslims? Why aren't the  "moderate" Muslims as vocal as these human rights organizations in the  US and Europe?
 Aisha, an 18-year-old Afghan woman who allegedly ran away from her husband, had her nose and ears cut off.
 The crime was committed by radical Muslims under orders from a Taliban commander acting as a judge.
 Sakineh Ashtiani, a 43-year-old Iranian woman, is expected to be  stoned to death or hanged for allegedly conducting an "illicit  relationship outside marriage," despite the total lack of evidence in  this case.Under sharia law, she will be buried up to the neck, and the  public is invited to hurl stones at her.
 The planned brutal execution is yet another crime that is being perpetrated by Muslim fundamentalists in the name of Islam.
 Ashtiani's lawyer, Mohammed Mostafael, last week fled Iran and is now seeking political asylum in Norway.
 In Somalia, Muslim radicals cut a hand and a leG each off four  teenagers as punishment for stealing mobile phones. "We carried out this  sentence under the Islamic religion and we will punish like this  everyone who carries out these acts," boasted one of the executioners.
 In Iraq, it Is business as usual as Muslim fanatics continue to  launch suicide bombings throughout the country. Dozens of Iraqis, mostly  civilians, have been killed in the recent wave of bombings.
 Extremist Muslims are also believed to be behind the recent rocket  attacks on the Red Sea resort cities of Eilat and Aqaba in Israel and  Jordan.
 In the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip, Palestinian women have been  banned, in the name of Islam, from smoking and laughing in public.
 These are only some of the crimes that are being committed while a majority of Muslims continue to sit on the fence.................


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm not so sure it's Islam or just sand niggers that are the problem.    It seems even the Arab Christians are bat shit crazy and treat women like objects.

Arab Christians also partake in stonings, beheadings, and honor killings.   I think it has more to them being a pre-enlightenment society that's still living in the dark ages.   Uneducated goat fuckers, really. 

We need renewable energy so we can stop this transfer of money.  They'd all fucking starve to death if we weren't so dependent on oil.


Just one Jews view.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2015)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm not so sure it's Islam or just sand niggers that are the problem.    It seems even the Arab Christians are bat shit crazy and treat women like objects.
> 
> Arab Christians also partake in stonings, beheadings, and honor killings.   I think it has more to them being a pre-enlightenment society that's still living in the dark ages.   Uneducated goat fuckers, really.
> 
> ...



When are you Jews going to start testing out your mini-nukes?


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 18, 2015)

Israel would have cleansed the world of those savage years ago if the rest of the world would quit holding them back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Nov 21, 2015)

\\\\\
Terrorism has nothing to do with Islam
Any disaster attributed to Muslims

Possible to be a Jew murderer or a Christian murderer
To the interests of political
Like many of the things attributed to Muslims unfairly charges

Different teams

Shiites and other

The Christian and Jewish (Zionist)
this
The basis of terrorism in the world

\\\


In the Name of Allah, Most Gracious, Most Merciful.


Islam occupies the middle ground between Christianity and Judaism with respect to divorce. Marriage in Islam is a sanctified bond that should not be broken except for compelling reasons. Couples are instructed to pursue all possible remedies whenever their marriages are in danger. Divorce is not to be resorted to except when there is no other way out.


 In a nutshell, Islam recognizes divorce, yet it discourages it by all means. Let us focus on the recognition side first.  Moreover, Islam, unlike Judaism, grants the wife the right to dissolve the marriage through what is known as Khula'. 36 If the husband dissolves the marriage by divorcing his wife, he cannot retrieve any of the marriage gifts he has given her. The Quran explicitly prohibits the divorcing husbands from taking back their marriage gifts no matter how expensive or valuable these gifts might be:

"But if you decide to take one wife in place of another, even if you had given the latter a whole treasure for dower, take not the least bit of it back; Would you take it by slander and a manifest wrong?" (Quran 4:20).

In the case of the wife choosing to end the marriage, she may return the marriage gifts to her husband. Returning the marriage gifts in this case is a fair compensation for the husband who is keen to keep his wife while she chooses to leave him. The Quran has instructed Muslim men not to take back any of the gifts they have given to their wives except in the case of the wife choosing to dissolve the marriage:

"It is not lawful for you (Men) to take back any of your gifts except when both parties fear that they would be unable to keep the limits ordained by Allah. There is no blame on either of them if she give something for her freedom. These are the limits ordained by Allah so do not transgress them" (Quran 2:229).

Also, a woman came to the Prophet Muhammad seeking the dissolution of her marriage, she told the Prophet that she did not have any complaints against her husband's character or manners. Her only problem was that she honestly did not like him to the extent of not being able to live with him any longer. The Prophet asked her: "Would you give him his garden (the marriage gift he had given her) back?" she said: "Yes". The Prophet then instructed the man to take back his garden and accept the dissolution of the marriage (Bukhari).

In some cases, A Muslim wife might be willing to keep her marriage but find herself obliged to claim for a divorce because of some compelling reasons such as: Cruelty of the husband, desertion without a reason, a husband not fulfilling his conjugal responsibilities, etc. In these cases the Muslim court dissolves the marriage. 37

In short, Islam has offered the Muslim woman some unequalled rights: she can end the marriage through Khula' and she can sue for a divorce. A Muslim wife can never become chained by a recalcitrant husband. It was these rights that enticed Jewish women who lived in the early Islamic societies of the seventh century C.E. to seek to obtain bills of divorce from their Jewish husbands in Muslim courts. 

The Rabbis declared these bills null and void. In order to end this practice, the Rabbis gave new rights and privileges to Jewish women in an attempt to weaken the appeal of the Muslim courts. Jewish women living in Christian countries were not offered any similar privileges since the Roman law of divorce practiced there was no more attractive than the Jewish law. 38

Muslim Divorce - Sheikh Ahmed Deedat (1/2) youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UCZt_0kmOw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGwvj8oo0g4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxNVfu4ps_c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYkxR1JLFyI


----------



## solidassears (Nov 21, 2015)

yeni said:


> \\\\\
> Terrorism has nothing to do with Islam
> Any disaster attributed to Muslims
> 
> ...



Total Bullshit or Pigshit in this case. Muslims are pig shit and all Yeni is a liar:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APQVkJcZMKI


----------



## charley (Nov 21, 2015)

.. it's strange that Muslim women always stand-up for the same men that oppress them, it must be a cultural custom ...  Muslim women have very little control of their own lives, or so it seems to me...    no school, no driving,no say in the Muslim religious laws, only men can decide a woman's future... they can't go out alone, the need a male family member with them to walk down the street..  why not???  if the Islamic life style is so 'peace loving', why can't a woman go out at night ?
..why not ??   because she'd be violated sexually, maybe even killed by one of the ' religious Muslim men' that live in her own city...


----------



## Watson (Nov 22, 2015)

the muslim idea of heaven is 76 virgins, just fucking imagine trying to convince a virgin to "give it up" every night and then spending the next hour trying to slide that fucker in......that's my idea of hell!

I suppose if your muslim you just knock her out, rape her, then go back to your laptop and continue masturbating of gay/tranny porn.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...try-googles-gay-porn-report-article-1.1374422



> According to the website?s analysis, users in Pakistan frequently searched "shemale sex," "teen anal sex" and "man f--king man." The country was second by volume of searches for "gay sex pics," behind Kenya, another nation whose people reported a low tolerance of homosexuality.


----------



## yeni (Nov 25, 2015)

خالد ياسين وقيادة المرأة للسيارة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIjmAVv3erA

-Regarding the topic of women in Islam , it is clearly evident that Islam is one of the most 'feminist' religion out there. Islam started in 7th century in the tribal society of Arabia. In those times , Arabs used to bury their daughters alive. Women had no legal , 
economic , property rights. Situation of rights was not any better in the Christian Europe too. After the advent of Islam, Arabs got revolutionized. Islam explicitly gave women these rights in 7th century...

1-Right to secular education.
2-Right to divorce (even on the basis of sexual dissatisfaction from a man)
3-Right to independent property .

4 Right to inheritance of the family property.
5-Right to do independent business.

islam is the religion of " justice " which is giving each of them their rights and duties
and justice is found in duties .. the man's duties are more than women's duties
the mother in islam is better than the father : based on hadith one person asked prophet which is better my mother of father the prophet answered : your mother , your mother , your mother ,, then your father
that's 3 times he prefered the mother over the father 
 تأثير الإسلام على المرأة - الشيخ يوسف استس ( yusuf estes ) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_355hoZ2faE

\\\


Sexual relations, even within a marriage, are subject to the rulings of Sacred Law. Islam is a complete way of life and there is an etiquette for every situation and every relationship.

For a healthy view of marital intimacy, we must consult the Sunna of our Beloved Prophet, Allah bless him and give him peace, who was the "best of you to his family."

Anal sex is prohibited in clear texts from the Prophet, Allah bless him and give him peace. A man who forces anal sex on his wife has sinned an enormity and is liable to being cursed by Allah, and we seek refuge in that!

This is not an area Muslim couples should play around with. Anal sex is repulsive and simply has no place in a Muslim's sex life. It runs counter to the spirit of Islamic marriage, which is premised on love and mercy. Not only is anal sex physically injurious, it also violates the rights of the wife, who is entitled to vaginal intercourse and the right to have progeny through this intercourse if she wishes.

Furthermore, anal sex is reminscent of the way homosexual males approach each other. So why would a Muslim man wish to engage in this action with his wife when there are so many other permissible ways of experiencing sexual pleasure?

By anal sex, we assume you mean between a man and a woman.    The Messenger of Allah (saws) termed anal sex a grave sin absolutely forbidden in Islam.   And even in todays world, the science of medicine agrees that this act is unclean, unhealthy, and is one of the causes of the incurable disease, Aids, whether it be between man and woman, or man and man.
\\\

G ? It was narrated that Jaabir (may Allaah be pleased with him): ?The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?There is nothing I fear for my ummah more than the deed of the people of Loot.??

(Narrated by al-Tirmidhi, 1457; Ibn Maajah, 2563. This hadeeth was classed as saheeh by Shaykh al-Albaani (may Allaah have mercy on him) in Saheeh al-Jaami?, no. 1552). 

H ? It was narrated that Ibn ?Abbaas said: ?The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?? cursed is the one who has intercourse with an animal, cursed is the one who does the action of the people of Loot.?

(Narrated by Ahmad, 1878. This hadeeth was classed as saheeh by Shaykh al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Jaami?, no. 5891). 

I ? It was narrated that Ibn ?Abbaas said: ?The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?Whoever you find doing the deed of the people of Loot, kill the one who does it and the one to whom it is done.?

(Narrated by al-Tirmidhi, 1456; Abu Dawood, 4462; Ibn Maajah, 2561. This hadeeth was classed as saheeh by Shaykh al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Jaami?, no. 6589).


////

Exodus 22:19
    "Anyone who has sexual relations with an animal is to be put to death.

    Leviticus 20:15
    "'If a man has sexual relations with an animal, he is to be put to death, and you must kill the animal.

    Leviticus 20:16
    "'If a woman approaches an animal to have sexual relations with it, kill both the woman and the animal. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.

    Deuteronomy 27:21
    "Cursed is anyone who has sexual relations with any animal." Then all the people shall say, "Amen!"


Galatians 5:19-21 ESV / 34 helpful votes

Now the works of the flesh are evident: sexual immorality, impurity, sensuality, idolatry, sorcery, enmity, strife, jealousy, fits of anger, rivalries, dissensions, divisions, envy, drunkenness, orgies, and things like these
\\\

Paradise
In the inside
All things that have been deprived of them in this world
Result 
Implementation of the orders of God

This is the compensation for the patient and away from sin

You can imagine as you like
However you can not reach a real beauty


Yes, my dear brother

This simple
Does not require much thinking
- Paradise is quite different from the life of the world
God wants to honor Adam sons
Give him extra strength and lasting youth and happy life does not end with the wives and virgins

This is a blessing and a gift from God to    Adam sons
After enduring all the hardships and difficulties faced in the life of the world
God says in the Holy Qur'an
19. Then as for him who will be given his Record in his right hand will say: "Take, read my Record!
20. "Surely, I did believe that I shall meet my Account!"
21. So he shall be in a life, well-pleasing.
22. In a lofty Paradise,
23. The fruits in bunches whereof will be low and near at hand.
24. Eat and drink at ease for that which you have sent on before you in days past!


My Journey To Islam: Chris Mortimer YouTube


3 Jewish Rabbis Say Islam Is The Truth YouTube


----------



## Watson (Nov 26, 2015)

yeni = sfw......


----------



## solidassears (Nov 27, 2015)

This is Yeni: https://www.google.com/search?q=Hea...hUPlYgKHRtGCJUQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=cYLWOF8q_KgFOM:


----------



## yeni (Nov 28, 2015)

Joanna Mahfoz - My Journey to Islam | 11th May 2014 youtube


My Revert Story. From jewish to Islam. youtube


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 28, 2015)

Islam is a time machine.  It takes you back to the 5th century where you believe there is a god that says it's not okay to look at a woman but it's perfectly fine to fuck the hell out of your goat.


----------



## charley (Nov 28, 2015)

Zaphod said:


> Islam is a time machine.  It takes you back to the 5th century where you believe there is a god that says it's not okay to look at a woman but it's perfectly fine to fuck the hell out of your goat.






,,,, i'm waiting for a 'moderate Muslim' [as if there is such a thing] to stand up against this insanity ...  here's some 'Holy Muslims' torturing defenseless men for the 'love of Allah'...    these torture sessions seem to be a family affair..   i've yet to meet a Muslim that will denounce Islamic torture...    











.. even after 9/11 , the so-called moderates remained silent, we will never forget or forgive ....


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 30, 2015)

I wonder what she did to deserve a beheading?  Probably laughed at some dirt worshiper sticking his puny dick in a goat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2015)

Those silent Muslims are laughing at us infidels. What those arseholes don't realise is they're next.


----------



## yeni (Dec 2, 2015)

?The Prophet of Islam told the believers that: "Among all the permitted acts, divorce is the most hateful to God". A Muslim man should not divorce his wife just because he dislikes her. The Quran instructs Muslim men to be kind to their wives even in cases of lukewarm emotions or feelings of dislike: 
  "Live with them (your wives) on a footing of kindness and equity. If you dislike them it may be that you dislike something in which Allah has placed a great deal of good" (Quran 4:19) 

  Prophet Muhammad gave a similar instruction: "A believing man must not hate a believing woman. If he dislikes one of her traits he will be pleased with another". The Prophet has also emphasized that the best Muslims are those who are best to their wives: "The believers who show the most perfect faith are those who have the best character and the best of you are those who are best to their wives" " 

  Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) teaches us that a true Muslim believer is the shepherd of his household and should be gentle and patient with his wife?s needs and grievances. The prophet (peace be upon him) said, ??The man is a custodian of his family and he will be asked about his charges [on the Day of Judgment]??But not every marriage is perfect and long-lasting and in cases where divorce is inevitable, Islam protects women?s social rights, both emotionally and financially.  Let us first look at how the Qur'an safeguards women emotionally by setting down for all true believers a sound moral system.  

  Divorce acted owned by men  but the need for there to be appropriate justification for divorce, and should not be arbitrary pair in the use of his right to it.

  Divorce in Islam 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs7vQT70pHg


  [h=1]صحفى أمريكي يفضح دور أمريكا فى العالم العربى والاسلامي[/h]  ​ ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuogUDHetA8​

*هذا هو الإسلام الحقيقي | **The Real Islam*​ *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KVfaSBLUDU*​


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2015)

[[[[Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) teaches us that a true Muslim believer is the shepherd of his household and should be gentle and patient with his wife?s needs and grievances. The prophet (peace be upon him) said, ??The man is a custodian of his family and he will be asked about his charges [on the Day of Judgment]??But not every marriage is perfect and long-lasting and in cases where divorce is inevitable, Islam protects women?s social rights, both emotionally and financially.  Let us first look at how the Qur'an safeguards women emotionally by setting down for all true believers a sound moral system.  ]]]   Yeni's quote ....


​ Yeni.. do you read your own 'copy & paste' ??...it's a joke..did you  not look at Muslim women being beheaded, whipped & stoned to death  by their 'protectors' their husbands & family throwing rocks &  stones at them , when they need help the most ?    You [Yeni] come off  as another brain washed Muslim, always with the 'peace be upon him'  after saying Muhammed name,showing respect when you get none, while the men can have as many wives as they want[can afford]...   Muslim women are a disgrace, permitting this insult to womanhood to continue & in fact encourage 'male insanity' to go on ....   take the veil off your eyes, look around you, you are a 12th century female, wake up !!!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 2, 2015)

I like how yeni keeps trying even tho its a no win situation. its crazy that sections of the world fall so behind with so many technological advancements if every aspect of life. people still hold onto a belief based on zero facts or science and wage war over it. at least a war for oil has a purpose


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> I like how yeni keeps trying even tho its a no win situation. its crazy that sections of the world fall so behind with so many technological advancements if every aspect of life. people still hold onto a belief based on zero facts or science and wage war over it. at least a war for oil has a purpose





... i feel bad for these Muslim women, like you say heck, 'with all the technological advancements', they choose to remain in the darkness . What is so sad , is they teach their children to live in the same 'religious sickness'...   in my life, everyday is a good day not to be a Muslim.... talk about luck, being born outside of a Muslim country , it's as if you hit the lottery ............


----------



## yeni (Dec 5, 2015)

yes

There is a difference between rape and adultery( zina)

In crime
Adultery
This crime is by mutual consent

There must be four witnesses
Because both sides wanted to hide
And also to protect the Muslim Family
Falsehood of the claim

As for rape without the consent of the parties
Coercion and violence
Sufficient testimony of a woman
The medical examiner


-Must study Islam properly
You will feel surprised and admired
so


Any person or government or institution does not apply the law of Islam

Nothing to do with the real Islam

Rape is a type of sexual assault usually involving sexual intercourse, which is initiated by one or more persons against another person without that person's consent.

Adultery (also called philandery) is willing sexual actions, usually involving intercourse between a married person and someone other than their spouse or spouses.

The key point is one is willing and voluntarily. The other one is not willing or voluntarily, but rather against someone's free will.


\\\\

The crime of adultery with the conditions for the application of punishment (the skin)galdal - stoning)
- Four witnesses to prove the crime of adultery
- Recognition of the same person (adulterer)
- If the person adulterer Single (never married) punishment (skin-algald)
- If the person is an adulterer (married) punishment (of stoning to death)
- These conditions are in fact of God's mercy
- Discipline and punishment for non-married
- And repent and escape the fire in the afterlife (for married)
- And we must see people, even the death adulterer does not do anyone like him
- The limits of God should be applied to any person who can not touch them

- God says in the Holy Qur'an
- (1) [This is] a surah which We have sent down and made [that within it] obligatory and revealed therein verses of clear evidence that you might remember
(2) The [unmarried] woman or [unmarried] man found guilty of sexual intercourse - lash each one of them with a hundred lashes, and do not be taken by pity for them in the religion of Allah, if you should believe in Allah and the Last Day. And let a group of the believers witness their punishment
(3) The fornicator does not marry except a [female] fornicator or polytheist, and none marries her except a fornicator or a polytheist, and that has been made unlawful to the believers
(4) And those who accuse chaste women and then do not produce four witnesses - lash them with eighty lashes and do not accept from them testimony ever after. And those are the defiantly disobedient
(5) Except for those who repent thereafter and reform, for indeed, Allah is Forgiving and Merciful
(6) And those who accuse their wives [of adultery] and have no witnesses except themselves - then the witness of one of them [shall be] four testimonies [swearing] by Allah that indeed, he is of the truthful
(7) And the fifth [oath will be] that the curse of Allah be upon him if he should be among the liars
( But it will prevent punishment from her if she gives four testimonies [swearing] by Allah that indeed, he is of the liars
(9) And the fifth [oath will be] that the wrath of Allah be upon her if he was of the truthful
(10) And if not for the favor of Allah upon you and His mercy ... and because Allah is Accepting of repentance and Wise

- And also the famous incident at the time of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

- And the adulteress woman came to the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him and confessed to the crime and then enjoined by the Prophet to return and then give birth and then breastfed her child for two years and then came to the Prophet and established the limit and the penalty



- There is one case of Muslim was not punish the crime of adultery
- There is no four witnesses - did not admit to the crime

The solution here

Sincere repentance of the adulterer and the determination not to go back again and will accept the repentance of God
And speed to good deeds

A man from Bani Aslam came to Allah's Apostle while he was in the mosque and called (the Prophet ) saying, "O Allah's Apostle! I have committed illegal sexual intercourse." On that the Prophet turned his face from him to the other side, whereupon the man moved to the side towards which the Prophet had turned his face, and said, "O Allah's Apostle! I have committed illegal

sexual intercourse." The Prophet turned his face (from him) to the other side whereupon the man moved to the side towards which the Prophet had turned his face, and repeated his statement. The Prophet turned his face (from him) to the other side again. The man moved again (and repeated his statement) for the fourth time. So when the man had given witness four times against

himself, the Prophet called him and said, "Are you insane?" He replied, "No." The Prophet then said (to his companions), "Go and stone him to death." The man was a married one. Jabir bin 'Abdullah Al-Ansari said: I was one of those who stoned him. We stoned him at the Musalla ('Id praying place) in Medina. When the stones hit him with their sharp edges, he fled, but we caught him at Al-Harra and stoned him till he died. -Narrated Abu Huraira Sahih Bukhari 7:63:196



also Torah and the Gospel

Punishment For Adultery

Leviticus 20:10 ESV / 16 helpful votes

?If a man commits adultery with the wife of his neighbor, both the adulterer and the adulteress shall surely be put to death.

John 8:3-11 ESV / 14 helpful votes

The scribes and the Pharisees brought a woman who had been caught in adultery, and placing her in the midst they said to him, ?Teacher, this woman has been caught in the act of adultery. Now in the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. So what do you say?? This they said to test him, that they might have some charge to bring against him. Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground. And as they continued to ask him, he stood up and said to them, ?Let him who is without sin among you be the first to throw a stone at her.? ...

1 John 3:15 ESV / 8 helpful votes


?If a man is found lying with the wife of another man, both of them shall die, the man who lay with the woman, and the woman. So you shall purge the evil from Israel.

Leviticus 20:13 ESV / 8 helpful votes

If a man lies with a male as with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination; they shall surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da-O9A2Awwg


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqS_lRsWMGE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWPOngOBvoQ

The limits of God 
Application and implementation 
Not for discussion 

229)These are the limits ordained by Allah, so do not transgress them. And whoever transgresses the limits ordained by Allah, then such are the Zalimun (wrong-doers, etc.). 


These laws of God on Earth
Example
See me in the past

Moses, peace be upon him
Muslim
 Governs
 God's law
Punishable corrupt

So is the case
Guardian or ruler (real, not power-hungry)
Mandatory
To reform society

Example
Punishment for adultery
Mentioned in the Torah and the Gospel
Therefore
These limits of God
But
Result of distortion
Deny the Jews and Christians
The limits of God
Application and implementation
Not for discussion

229) These are the limits ordained by Allah, so do not transgress them. And whoever transgresses the limits ordained by Allah, then such are the Zalimun (wrong-doers, etc.).


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2015)

.. Yeni, why don't you stand up for 'Muslim Women', use your own words , not copy & paste , your true feelings, but us Americans know you won't, because you submit to 'religious clerics' & refuse to use your own intellect & common sense to find true freedom & wisdom,,,,                                                                                 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A Muslim woman protesting rampant sexual harassment.










*Overview*
_Sharia_ law is an Islamic legal system which provides an  Islamic alternative to secular models of governance. Women in societies  governed by _sharia_ have far fewer rights than women in the West.
 Muslim-majority societies have varying degrees of _sharia_ integrated into their law codes, but almost all use _sharia_ to govern family affairs. _Sharia_ courts also exist in a number of Western countries, particularly to adjudicate family law for Muslim citizens.
 There is no one overarching authority which determines _sharia_, nor is there one conception of how women's rights fit into _sharia_ law.
 Different interpretations and laws depending on which of the four  schools of Islamic Jurisprudence is being used, and the customs of the  sects and country in question.
 Many Muslim feminists argue that current interpretations of _sharia_ that persist in oppressing women have no basis in Islam and are man-made misinterpretations of the sacred texts.
 "I argue that Muslim family laws are the products of sociocultural  assumptions and juristic reasoning about the nature of relations between  men and women. In other words, they are ?man-made? juristic constructs,  shaped by the social, cultural and political conditions within which  Islam?s sacred texts are understood and turned into law." -  Mir Hosseini, Ziba, _Towards Gender Equality: Muslim Family Laws and the Sha'riah_.

*Marital Rights*
 Although various opinions exist regarding Islamic marriage laws, the following constants remain:


 A man is entitled to up to four wives, but a woman may only have one  husband. In Western societies, a man typically only takes one wife. 
 The husband (or his family) pays a ?bride price? or "_dower_" (_mahr_,  which is money or property paid to the bride) which she is entitled to  keep. This ?mahr? is in exchange for sexual submission (_tamkin_). Sexual submission is traditionally regarded as unconditional consent for the remainder of the marriage. 
 A man can divorce his wife by making a declaration (_talaq_) in  front of an Islamic judge irrespective of the woman's consent. Even her  presence is not required. For a woman to divorce a man (_khula_), his consent is required. 
 The husband is responsible for the financial upkeep of home (n_afaqa_). 
 ?Temporary marriage? (even for less than a half an hour) is allowed by  some scholars, others regard it as a form of prostitution. A report by the Gatestone Institute charts its development in Britain. 
 Wife beating permitted according to some scholars. 
 There is no joint property; the man owns all property, (except for what the woman owned before the marriage). 
 There is no specific minimum age for marriage, but most agree a woman  must have reached puberty. Marriage as young as 12 or 13 is not uncommon  in Muslim-majority countries. In Yemen in 2013, there was a highly  publicized case of an eight-year-old girl who died of internal injuries  suffered on her wedding night. According to Al Jazeera,  "Nearly 14 percent of Yemeni girls [are] married before the age of 15  and 52 percent before the age of 18." The case prompted calls for Yemen  to pass a law setting a minimum age for marriage, although it has not  yet done so. 
 Muslim Feminists such as Dr. Elham Manea argue that the interpretation of _sharia_ in the area of marriage amounts to discrimination, the type of which is prohibited under Western legal systems.

*Public Rights*
 Most Muslim-majority countries are not democracies, so issues of who  can vote do not apply. Nevertheless, women still have a significantly  reduced role in the public sphere in these countries compared to men.
 Conservative ideas of gender roles are taken very seriously in  Islamic societies. Even in the West, where Muslim women have the same  legal rights as men, they have been prevented from exercising those  rights by their male relatives.
 Under _sharia_, women have:


 Lesser inheritance rights compared to men 
 Lesser status as witnesses 
 In Saudi Arabia, women are not allowed to drive.

*Modesty Laws *
 Many Muslim women respect the requirement to dress modestly and  choose to do so. However, in Muslim-majority countries, women do not  necessarily have the choice not to do so. Failure to comply with modesty  laws has been known to elicit extreme violence from police in places  like Iran, Afghanistan and Sudan.
 Garments women are required to wear range from a _hijab_ (a scarf covering the hair and neck), an _abaya_ (a cloak-like, loose-fitting overgarment), a _niqab_ (a face veil worn in addition to the _hijab_ and _abaya_) to a _burqa_  (a full-body and head cloak which includes a netted rectangle over the  eyes). Exactly what constitutes immodest dress is the subject of much debate.
 Violations of modesty laws are frequently met with violence in Muslim  countries. Western women visiting Muslim-majority countries ? for  example, Saudi Arabia -- are advised to dress modestly and not to travel  unaccompanied by a man.
 Dubai has notoriously strict public indecency laws. Many Western tourists have fallen foul of them in the past.
 Iranian President Rouhani has recently halted the activities of the  country?s modesty police, but has handed over their remit to the Ministry of the Interior.

*Male Guardianship*
 Male Guardianship applies to all women whether married or not according to strict interpretations of _sharia_. In the event of the deaths of male relatives, it can result in mothers being legally subservient to their sons. Under _sharia_:


 A woman becomes subservient to her husband and needs his permission to: "leave the house, take up employment, or to engage in fasting or forms of worship other than what is obligatory." 
 An unmarried woman is under the guardianship of her nearest male relative. 
 Human Rights Watch has issued a 50-page report condemning the situation of women in Saudi Arabia alone.

*Rights under International Law*
 International law currently exists in a grey area, as it is unclear  to what extent states are bound by international treaties regarding  various rights, and which of those rights, if any, international  authorities have the power to enforce. The UN Declaration of Human Rights includes equal rights for women and calls have been made for Muslim countries to abide by these statutes.
 UN supports equal rights for women and recently adopted a new campaign aimed at ending violence against women. The Muslim Brotherhood issued a statement condemning this UN declaration (for violating _sharia_ principles).

*Who Is Affected by Sharia?*
 Any Muslim woman who undertakes to be married under Islam is bound to  a greater or lesser extent by sharia, depending on where they live.  Muslim women living in Western countries are bound by the laws of the  countries in which they live as well, whereas women living in countries  such as Saudi Arabia are bound by _sharia_ alone. In cases where _sharia_ and the law of the land conflict, a woman is bound by _sharia_.
*Islamic Feminism*
 There are many different Islamic thinkers and activists campaigning  on issues pertaining to women's rights, most of whom are both female and  Muslim. They come from a variety of different Islamic groups and live  in different countries. Some are line with Western feminist, while  others seek to address grievances from a more traditional angle.
 Journalist Samira Shackle draws a distinction between  "Islamic Feminists who explicitly draw their feminism from their faith,  and Muslim women who also happen to be feminists." An international  network of Muslim feminists has started an organization called Musawah.
 A directory of different Islamic Feminist groups is provided here.
*Glossary of Terms Used in Sharia Law*
*Ghairah ? *Male sexual honor and jealousy.
*Hayah ? *Female sexual modesty and shyness.
*Khula ? *Female  Initiated divorce. This is very difficult to obtain, and requires the  consent of the husband. Technically a woman can appeal to an Islamic  court to force the husband into a divorce, but in practice this rarely  ever happens.
*Mahr ? *Bride-price paid by the groom's family to the bride. This money becomes legally her property.
*Nafaqa ?*Maintenance, the woman's right to be financially supported by her husband.
*Nushuz ? *A legal state of disobedience if a wife does not obey her husband.
*Talaq ? *_'Repudiation of the wife.' _Male initiated divorce. This is extremely easy to obtain. The husband's declaration of _talaq_ causes the divorce to come into effect.
*Tamkin *_? _Sexual submission of the wife to her husband.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Yeni, tits or GTFO*


----------



## yeni (Dec 9, 2015)

those words​ ​ Prove to anyone​ ​ And you did not read my own words clearly​ ​ You frequency rumors about Islam only​ ​ Read it from the beginning to now​ ​ God willing (inshaallah)​ ​ You will understand well

\\\\

Muslim women
Must perform five prayers a day

- The original
Prayer in the House
Because that is the best  for Muslim women
- If she loved (women of Muslim) pray at the mosque
I do not mind this at all

No person may prevent Muslim women from praying at the mosque
Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him says
(Do not prevent the female slaves of Allaah mosques of Allah)
- Only one condition - to prevent Muslim women from praying at the mosque
If there is any damage

High voices of women - overcrowding and space constraints, but does not accommodate for men
In that case
Muslim women should pray at home

- Prayer in the mosque is not something essential or the imposition of binding of the Muslim woman
This increase in draw closer to allah

- Prayer in the mosque, basically and the imposition of binding to a Muslim man

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ-Fj0HB_U0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0wL0iZDShw
​


----------



## solidassears (Dec 9, 2015)

More Pig Shit from Yeni


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 13, 2015)

Be nice


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 13, 2015)

yeni is really a 42 year old 666lb quadriplegic alcoholic crack smoking virgin who lives in his parent's basement and gets hard-on's looking at theCaptn's log photos then jacks off on his mommie's dirty laundry.

He just likes riling people up.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 13, 2015)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> yeni is really a 42 year old 666lb quadriplegic alcoholic crack smoking virgin who lives in his parent's basement and gets hard-on's looking at theCaptn's log photos then jacks off on his mommie's dirty laundry.
> 
> He just likes riling people up.



Perhaps but responding to him/her fuels more responses


----------



## yeni (Dec 15, 2015)

brothers

The meeting together, mixing, and intermingling of men and women in one place, the crowding of them together, and the revealing and exposure of women to men are prohibited by the Law of Islam (Shari'ah). These acts are prohibited because they are among the causes for fitnah (temptation or trial which implies evil consequences), the arousing of desires, and the committing of indecency and wrongdoing.

Among the many proofs of prohibition of the meeting and mixing of men and women in the Qur?aan and Sunnah are:

Verse No. 53 of Surat al-Ahzab, or the Confederates (Interpretation of the meaning); "...for anything ye want, ask them from before a screen: that makes for greater purity for your hearts and for theirs..."

In explaining this Verse, Ibn Kathir (May Allaah have mercy on him) said: "Meaning, as I forbade you to enter their rooms, I forbid you to look at them at all. If one wants to take something from a woman, one should do so without looking at her. If one wants to ask a woman for something, the same has to be done from behind a screen."

The Prophet (May peace and blessings be upon him) enforced separation of men and women even at Allaah?s most revered and preferred place, the mosque. This was accomplished via the separation of the women?s rows from the men?s; men were asked to stay in the mosque after completion of the obligatory prayer so that women will have enough time to leave the mosque; and, a special door was assigned to women. Evidence of the foregoing are:

Umm Salamah (May Allah be pleased with her) said that after Allah?s Messenger (May peace and blessings be upon him) said "as-Salamu ?Alaykum wa Rahmatullah? twice announcing the end of prayer, women would stand up and leave. He would stay for a while before leaving. Ibn Shihab said that he thought that the staying of the Prophet (May peace and blessings be upon him) was in order for the women to be able to leave before the men who wanted to depart." Narrated by al-Bukhari under No. 793.

Abu Dawood under No. 876 narrates the same hadith in Kitab al-Salaat under the title "Insiraaf an-Nisaa? Qabl al-Rijaal min al-Salaah" (Departure of Women before Men after the Prayer). Ibn ?Umar said that Allah?s Messenger (May peace and blessings be upon him) said: "We should leave this door (of the mosque) for women." Naafi? said: "Ibn ?Umar never again entered through that door until he died." Narrated by Abu Dawood under No. 484 in "Kitab as-Salah" under the Chapter entitled: "at-Tashdid fi Thalik".

Abu Hurayrah said that the Prophet (May peace and blessings be upon him) said: ""The best of the men?s rows is the first and the worst is the last, and the best of the women?s rows is the last and the worst in the first." Narrated by Muslim under No. 664. 

This is the greatest evidence that the Law of Islam (Shari'ah) forbids meeting and mixing of men and women. The farther the men are from the women?s rows, the better, and vice versa.

If these procedures and precautions were prescribed and adhered to in a mosque, which is a pure place of worship where people are as far away as they ever are from the arousal of desire and temptation, then no doubt the same procedures need to be followed even more rigorously at other places.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAkEA1K5W4c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cldEFuGfKVU


----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeni, maybe you don't understand ?!?!   ..  Write your own words, not  only 'copy & paste'..    the form of your posts makes you appear as  'brainwashed'..   you sound like a prisoner not a poet..  i'm sure  you're a nice person, but you seem to be supporting a 'male controlled  existence'.... we all know that Muslim women don't have equal rights ,  & you're words embrace that.......  believe it or not, we feel sorry for your extreme lack of freedom....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 15, 2015)

Did I forget to mention that yeni is also a Tranny with big puffy soft lips?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeni, are you really a woman? and isnt being in the same room as or talking to men against islamic law, in fact wouldn't hanging out on a gay bodybuilding site be against everything your trying to preach to us and do you even lift?


----------



## yeni (Dec 19, 2015)

. i'm sure you're a nice person, ....

Dear brother

Thank you
This is for your kindness

Talking to the people and all groups and ages 


I do not talk with the girls, especially

But in general through websites 

There are no mistakes in it 

Conditions here good treatment and polite style 

Before anything

Success and blessing from allah

Everyone is discussing with me about Islam 

They have a great passion for learning Islam 

I can sense your heart
You feel compassion and affection
Man or woman
This real morality of  Muslim
so
I ask Allah make you happy, make you smile, guide you to islam

If you want to know Islam properly [Must study the Qur'an and the Hadith] 

Go to the Muslims in mosques 

Deal with them

See close up Then judge

\\


Christmas and 25th of December
Many Christians are unaware that the true spirit of reverence which Muslims display towards Jesus and his mother Mary spring from the fountainhead of their faith as prescribed in the Holy Quran. Most do not know that a Muslim does not take the name of Jesus , without saying Eesa alai-hiss-salaam i.e. (Jesus peace be upon him).


Jesus is commonly considered to have been born on the 25th of December. However, it is common knowledge among Christian scholars that he was not born on this day. It is well known that the first Christian churches held their festival in May, April, or January. Scholars of the first two centuries AD even differ in which year he was born. Some believing that he was born fully twenty years before the current accepted date. So how was the 25th of December selected as the birthday of Jesus ?

Grolier's encyclopedia says: "Christmas is the feast of the birth of Jesus Christ, celebrated on December 25 ... Despite the beliefs about Christ that the birth stories expressed, the church did not observe a festival for the celebration of the event until the 4th century.... since 274, under the emperor Aurelian, Rome had celebrated the feast of the "Invincible Sun" on December 25. In the Eastern Church, January 6, a day also associated with the winter solstice, was initially preferred. In course of time, however, the West added the Eastern date as the Feast of the Epiphany, and the East added the Western date of Christmas". 

So who else celebrated the 25th of December as the birth day of their gods before it was agreed upon as the birth day of Jesus ? Well, there are the people of India who rejoice, decorate their houses with garlands, and give presents to their friends on this day. The people of China also celebrate this day and close their shops. Buddha is believed to have been born on this day. The great savior and god of the Persians, Mithras, is also believed to have been born on the 25th of December long before the coming of Jesus .

The Egyptians celebrated this day as the birth day of their great savior Horus, the Egyptian god of light and the son of the "virgin mother" and "queen of the heavens" Isis. Osiris, god of the dead and the underworld in Egypt, the son of "the holy virgin", again was believed to have been born on the 25th of December.

The Greeks celebrated the 25th of December as the birthday of Hercules, the son of the supreme god of the Greeks, Zeus, through the mortal woman Alcmene Bacchus, the god of wine and revelry among the Romans (known among the Greeks as Dionysus) was also born on this day.

Adonis, revered as a "dying-and-rising god" among the Greeks, miraculously was also born on the 25th of December. His worshipers held him a yearly festival representing his death and resurrection, in midsummer. The ceremonies of his birthday are recorded to have taken place in the same cave in Bethlehem which is claimed to have been the birth place of Jesus .

The Scandinavians celebrated the 25th of December as the birthday of their god Freyr, the son of their supreme god of the heavens, Odin.

The Romans observed this day as the birthday of the god of the sun, Natalis Solis Invicti ("Birthday of Sol the invincible"). There was great rejoicing and all shops were closed. There was illumination and public games. Presents were exchanged, and the slaves were indulged in great liberties. These are the same Romans who would later preside over the council of Nicea (325 CE) which lead to the official Christian recognition of the "Trinity" as the "true" nature of God, and the "fact" that Jesus was born on the 25th of December too.

In Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, Gibbon says: "The Roman Christians, ignorant of his (Christ's) birth, fixed the solemn festival to the 25th of December, the Brumalia, or Winter Solstice, when the Pagans annually celebrated the birth of Sol " vol. ii, p. 383.

Christians opposed to Christmas

There are several Christian groups who are opposed to Christmas. For example, they take the verse from the Bible in Jeremiah 10:2-4 as an admonition against decorating Christmas trees.

The King James Version reads: "Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen.... For the customs of the people are vain: for one cutteth a tree out of the forest, the work of the hands of the workman, with the axe. They deck it with silver and with gold; they fasten it with nails and with hammers, that it move not."

In order to understand this subject, it is helpful to trace some of the history of Christmas avoidance, particularly its roots in Puritanism.

The Puritans believed that the first-century church modeled a Christianity that modern Christians should copy. They attempted to base their faith and practice solely on the New Testament, and their position on Christmas reflected their commitment to practice a pure, scriptural form of Christianity. Puritans argued that God reserved to himself the determination of all proper forms of worship, and that he disapproved of any human innovations - even innovations that celebrated the great events of salvation. The name Christmas also alienated many Puritans. 


Christmas, after all, meant "the mass of Christ." The mass was despised as a Roman Catholic institution that undermined the Protestant concept of Christ, who offered himself once for all. The Puritans' passionate avoidance of any practice that was associated with papal Rome caused them to overlook the fact that in many countries the name for the day had nothing to do with the Catholic mass, but focused instead on Jesus' birth. The mass did not evolve into the form abhorred by Protestants until long after Christmas was widely observed. The two customs had separate, though interconnected, histories.

As ardent Protestants, Puritans identified the embracing of Christianity by the Roman Emperor Constantine in the early 300s CE as the starting point of the degeneration and corruption of the church. They believed the corruption of the church was brought on by the interweaving of the church with the pagan Roman state. To Puritans, Christmas was impure because it entered the Roman Church sometime in this period. No one knows the exact year or under what circumstances Roman Christians began to celebrate the birth of their Lord, but by the mid-300s CE, the practice was well established.


Christ in Islam (Sheikh Ahmad Deedat) youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-bVadVVVCY


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 21, 2015)

yeni said:


> . i'm sure you're a nice person, ....
> 
> Dear brother
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas Yeni


----------



## yeni (Dec 23, 2015)

12 of Rabi Alawal 570 AD  world  Shines ^_^

the prophet Muhammad peace be upon him


 (a heart touching story)

She thought till late at midnight and finally decided how to take revenge from him. She could not sleep all night, because she was too eager to take revenge for the idols she worshiped. Even before the first ray of sunlight had entered her window, she was busy sweeping her house. She saved all the garbage in a basket, placed it on the roof of her house and proudly looked at it for a while, then with an impatient look on her face, she looked at the street that she lived on, and thought, "No one has ever seen him angry. Everybody will praise me when they will see him shouting at me and getting mad. They will laugh at him and make fun of him." She looked at the basket again and grinned.

Meanwhile, she heard footsteps, announcing the approach of the end of her waiting. "Finally my prey has arrived," she thought, as she saw a man dressed in clean, white clothes coming that way. She picked up the basket in her hands and threw all the garbage on him when he passed by. Much to the woman's disappointment, he did not say anything and continued on his way.

She did the same the following day thinking, "Maybe this time I will be able to annoy him." But he was too gentle to shout at a woman. She misinterpreted his attitude as fear and decided to repeat the same mischief everyday in order to keep him frightened, so that he might stop preaching the Oneness of God.

This gentleman whom the woman hated so much was Muhammad (pbuh), the last prophet of Allah Almighty. He did not want to disappoint the woman and so continued to walk down the street everyday, instead of picking an alternate route, and prayed for the woman to recognize the Truth.

One day, the Holy Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) did not find the woman to be on the roof of her house with the basket. This worried him, because he thought something must have happened to her for not being over there. So he knocked at the door. "Who is it?" asked a feeble voice. "Muhammad bin Abdullah," was the reply, "can I come in?" The woman feared, "I am sick, and too weak to fight or talk back, therefore Muhammad has come to take revenge for what I have been doing to him." But the permission to enter her house was in such a gentle voice that she allowed him in.

Muhammad (pbuh) entered the house and told the woman that not finding her on the roof had worried him and he thus wanted to inquire about her health. On finding out how ill she was, he gently asked if she needed any help. Hypnotized by the affectionate tone in the Holy Prophet's (pbuh) blessed voice, she forgot all fear and asked for some water. He kindly gave her some in a utensil and prayed for her health, while she quenched her thirst. This made her feel very guilty for being so cruel to him in the past and she apologized for her mean behavior. He forgave her and came to her house everyday to clean it, to feed her and to pray for her, till she was on her feet again. The kind attitude of the Holy Prophet (pbuh) inspired her into the recognition of the Truth, and his prayers were answered in the form of yet another addition into the growing number of Muslims.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT7OUdeNu7I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4gaqBI20h4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iifQv-05r6g


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2015)

....  a religion of peace !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2015)

^^^ that is just fucking sickening.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 23, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ that is just fucking sickening.



You'll be even sicker when you know those goatfuckers cut the heads off so they can throat fuck the poor bastards without the teeth getting in the way.


----------



## yeni (Dec 28, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvZFn5QM0XA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svMKfdMFz44

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnEcLcUlHPI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG_txt4y3X8


----------



## Watson (Dec 29, 2015)

yeni = sfw gich


----------



## striker1488 (Dec 30, 2015)

To totally fuck up the love fest.  Obsession for women. Oldie but a goodie. 
Now back to the smelly camel fuckers, dirty heebs and blind Christians. 





Always be yourself....unless you can be Thor.
Then ALWAYS be Thor


----------



## striker1488 (Dec 30, 2015)

All religions have horrible scriptures that are not practiced.  Islam has happy scripture but horrible practices of today.  The useless and intentional slaughter of women and children in the name of a religious figure is as cowardly as you can get. You never see a true man of any faith, taking his anger out on women and children. Its always skinny weak subhumans that got beat up for running their mouth. 

IN THE NAME OF(insert useless god here). I CONDEM YOU AND SHALL TAKE YOUR LIFE!  
Instead if the truth, which is I AM A WEEK SUBHUMAN! I NEED TO DESTROY A CHILDS FACE WITH A WEAPON AND YOU WILL KNOW MY FAITH IS STRONG!  

You can butter up anything with words. All religion is words printed by man.  Doesn't harm anything.  Just like a pistol in a gun safe. But when a crazy person gets hold of it, people are going to die.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 30, 2015)

you can tell alot about a culture by how it treats its prisoners and women


----------



## striker1488 (Dec 30, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> you can tell alot about a culture by how it treats its prisoners and women



Truth ^


----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeni, you should join ASF, a lot of infidels there


----------



## yeni (Jan 3, 2016)

i can tell you easly
see here 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PFTshU-yjs

7 parts


\\\
so some one tell me;

I agree with you, however, that Jesus Christ was send as a messenger by God, nothing else. Jesus said so himself as quoted in John 7:16: "I am not teaching you my own thoughts, but those of God who sent me."

Much of the blame for distoring the mission of Jesus Christ belongs to the apostle Paul

so

Jesus Christ peace be upon him
Not sacrificed for  any one

e.x
You have a disease
Then comes your brother
  Receive treatment instead of you

Is this acceptable to the logic of the mind?

Death to the people who worshiped the calf is repentance
At the time of the Prophet Moses, peace be upon him

Then
At the time of the Prophet Jesus, peace be upon him

Law requires repentance from sin without having to death

Jesus Christ peace be upon him
Not sacrificed for any one


(the soul that sinneth, it shall die)


Each person is responsible for his actions

(the soul that sinneth, it shall die)

احمد ديدات التزييف فى الكتاب المقدس - Plaigirism in The Bibl  YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPfSZZjIhcQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v52CoXux920

عيسى المسيح - انسان , اسطوره , أم إله


Jesus Christ Man, Myth, or God

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkPITDi6YEo

\\

you and they said

All religions are a human disease. 

islam doesn't save anything, it destroys! 

religion can not stop a man from murdering stealing raping,



dear brothers

This is not true

Why are the majority of Muslims do not kill and do not steal nor commit adultery nor raped girls?

Why?

The reason the desire to obey God and get God's blessing for a Muslim living in the age in the world and paradise in the afterlife

As well as the fear of
allah's punishment in the afterlife

I do not endured the combustion of a cigarette

Who can endured fire, such as volcanoes in the afterlife

There is no death in the afterlife

allah save us from this

amin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql9m_FmX-W4


----------



## Riles (Jan 4, 2016)

can somebody translate this last bunch of confused rambling? or does blah blah blah blah useless goat blowing pedo blah blah blah blah, pretty much sum it up?


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2016)

Riles said:


> can somebody translate this last bunch of confused rambling? or does blah blah blah blah useless goat blowing pedo blah blah blah blah, pretty much sum it up?


translation, wish I had a jerked man I'm tired of my dirty muzzie goat fucker his dick tastes like a boys anus


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2016)

...  Islam = a girls best friend ???





https://youtu.be/XqKXEN8seyghttps://youtu.be/xo5_lM79ldMhttps://youtu.be/xo5_lM79ldMhttps://youtu.be/wBZy8J2CB-Uhttps://youtu.be/fOABjtNMYXQ


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

fixing charleys post


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2016)

...  thanks Jimmy


----------



## yeni (Jan 8, 2016)

On the contrary

 person who is Muslim should hold public office in the United States.
See your own for democracy

Muslims do not do it

Expelled people and cut their livelihoods
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiZfSvlJBCs


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhcCt8AgpPk

\\\
In the original


As to avoid problems between the couple
Can be avoided by the correct choice and appropriate for both parties from the beginning
And agree on all the basics of life

This all depends on love and mutual respect between the couple

This confirms the words of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إذا جاءكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه إلا تفعلوه تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير " رواه الترمذي وغيره.
 Abdullah bin `Amr bin Al-`as (May Allah be pleased with them) reported: Messenger of Allah (PBUH) said, "The world is but a (quick passing) enjoyment; and the best enjoyment of the world is a pious and virtuous woman".[Muslim].


----------



## solidassears (Jan 8, 2016)

Muslim pigs; violent, abusive murdering pigs; all of them! I think we should deep fry them in Lard.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 8, 2016)

solidassears said:


> Muslim pigs; violent, abusive murdering pigs; all of them! I think we should deep fry them in Lard.


bacon wrapped muslims, sounds deliscous, except for the dirty goat fucking muslim part


----------



## yeni (Jan 13, 2016)

big surprise!!!!!???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biMhNTbfncQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEVnY01kf-Y


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZCIK8hRPh4


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 13, 2016)

https://youtu.be/w7M3EEHYkJ0


----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2016)

.. Yeni , we Americans are free to choose any religion we like....   I think that people that are stupid enough to believe in any 'god' are showing just how clueless they really are ...   sorry girl !!  no disrespect intended... but here is how a lot of Americans feel... in a Muslim country, life has no value.. why ?  because you as a people' let your children die for nothing , Muslim women blindly obey Muslim men, who can't read or write, & only want their 72 Virgins....American women are strong & free, & have power to chose...   American females are sexy & beautiful , but mostly free... my wife can always be a 'pain in the ass' , but she won't be raped, stoned & killed for it...

Try writing your response instead of posting 'cleric videos'....  you could explain to us the '72 virgins' concept, & tell us what a 'compliment' it is to Muslim women.....


----------



## yeni (Jan 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q8m5in9sl8

\\\


your speach confirm this;

Western talk of women?s liberalization is nothing but a disguised form of exploitation of her body, degradation of her soul and deprivation of her honour. Western society claims to have ?uplifted? women. On the contrary it has actually degraded them to the status of concubines, mistresses and society butterflies who are mere tools in the hands of pleasure seekers and sex marketeers, hidden behind the colourful screen of ?art? and ?culture?. 


Unfortunately 

In America 
Cases of rape 
Of a woman or girl 
Every 6 minutes
Western society 
Full of adultery, betrayal, sexual harassment and illegitimate children and family disintegration 

also

Delinquent
Known in the inside that veiled Muslim women beautiful  more than a  woman dressed in scandalous

And wishes to see any part of her
Candy-covered
  Take hearts
  More than a Stripper


\\\

someone told me


Women have their reasons for converting to Islam in as far as they do convert. For example, there was a story in the Blaze this summer about a Playboy bunny who made this conversion precisely in order to excuse covering up. She reports being happy with the results. She writes on her blog: "Yes, I was a Playboy Bunny. [I've] done shoots in lingerie, bikinis and attires that are not exactly meant to protect my modesty?but really, all these achievements got me thinking of a woman?s worth. I believe I am more worthy than showing off my body. I am MORE than this. I started to look for something deeper?a religion, a God, a better way of living life." And later she concludes: "I wanted to cover myself up more?be respected and known for who I am inside?not for how much flesh I am showing outside. The first time I put on a hijab was when I went for local telco company TVC casting?and I looked at myself, and I feel liberated?I feel so happy and protected?I feel safe."

Sounds actually kind of feminist, doesn't it? You see, in reality, having to be immodest is not essentially different from having to be modest. When pressured into doing one thing, many people instinctively want to rebel against that pressure sooner or later and voluntarily go in the opposite direction. Islam became this young woman's excuse. It became a source of security and empowerment for her. That can happen! It's for these sorts of reasons that I'm not as judgmental of Islam or other religions as such as some outsiders to the faith in question are. Most seriously religious people (about 3 out of 5 overall, according to a 2011 survey by Pew Research) are female. There are reasons why that happens. Women don't usually convert in order to become homebound wives and mothers. They convert because they find something empowering in a particular faith that matters more to them than other things.

If I may offer a personal opinion, I believe that when Westerners assail Islam, their motivations are usually a lot more racist than authentically feminist, with Islam simply functioning as a socially acceptable stand-in for a direct assault on someone else's race or nationality. Most Western anti-Islam crusaders in reality are also opposed to things like abortion rights, equal pay and other anti-discrimination laws, and so on and so on. They're not real feminists. They're just posers who are seizing upon the fact that our society is having a feminist moment right now in order to rationalize a more ethnic prejudice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ1gGgU9DOk


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 18, 2016)

yeni said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q8m5in9sl8
> 
> \\\
> 
> ...


there are more cases of rape in America because its a crime here, rape and murder are the backbone os islam


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 18, 2016)

all in favor of letting the Jews wipe these savages DNA from the earth say aye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Jan 18, 2016)

aye


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 18, 2016)

hoyle21 said:


> all in favor of letting the Jews wipe these savages DNA from the earth say aye
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


at least jews are creating leaps in medicine, and developed an underwater breathing device that pulls oxygen out of the water. I'd say jew contribute more to the world than muslims do.


----------



## Riles (Jan 18, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> at least jews are creating leaps in medicine, and developed an underwater breathing device that pulls oxygen out of the water. I'd say jew contribute more to the world than muslims do.


I think we all agree on that


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> at least jews are creating leaps in medicine, and developed an underwater breathing device that pulls oxygen out of the water. I'd say jew contribute more to the world than muslims do.




.... agreed !!   one reason for that is ......  the Jews aren't living in the 12th century , don't force their females to wear 'bee keeper suites', don't behead or chop off hands, & never stone their women to death.... etc ...


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2016)

..OK Yeni ..  answer me this , if the men get 72 virgins when the die for Allah , then what do the women get when they die for Allah ???


----------



## Riles (Jan 18, 2016)

charley said:


> ..OK Yeni ..  answer me this , if the men get 72 virgins when the die for Allah , then what do the women get when they die for Allah ???


beaten?, because muzzie men are turned on by goats and little boys, not females, virgin or not, just my .02, would like to hear what a muslim women has to look forward to, maybe its just the peace and security from persecution that only death can bring in the middle east


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2016)

charley said:


> ..OK Yeni ..  answer me this , if the men get 72 virgins when the die for Allah , then what do the women get when they die for Allah ???


sand free vagina


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2016)

mom begged an isis shitbird to quit isis and leave syria with her and this POS publicly kills the woman that raised him

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/07/middleeast/isis-fighter-executes-mother-reports/


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2016)

you can call it a religion of peace all you like and live in your dreamworld. but this is the difference right here. that is all







200 children


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2016)

It's a fucking death cult.


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2016)

.. It's hard to look at that shit !!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 19, 2016)

Muslims killing Muslims.    Maybe we should stay out if it and just let it fix itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 20, 2016)

yeni blows tranny jews in the alley behind her building every night after eating bacon and swilling homemade beer.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2016)

yeni works for the cia, just saying do not pm dic pics


----------



## yeni (Jan 23, 2016)

On the contrary,-
Reconstruction and find life in Islam

You can see lots and lots in Muslim countries

But regrettably
Injustice and corruption overshadowing everything


Added to that-
Theft of  Science Research  and Muslims
And attributed to themselves by deception and lying



see the Muslims The basis of all sciences

فيلم وثائقي بريطاني عن علماء المسلمين و العرب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BNpfWrTqHM
المسلمون هم أصل العلوم الحديثة 1/6 وثائقي ألماني 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDjd23CDEtA

6parts

\\\

the truth among yourselves

here


\\\\\
حاخامات اليهود يتظاهرون من أجل عودة حكم المسلمين 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oh1DDFx6Kk



إمرأة أمريكية تصدع بالحق نحن هم الإرهابيون|American woman cracked right we are the terrorists 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLFJ-luFYL8

ضابط امريكي بالعراق يرمي نجومه لاجل الاسلام 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4TImRv4ELA


امريكي مسيحي يدافع عن الاسلام - American Christian defends Islam


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX1bqsi1Hnk


صحفى أمريكي يفضح دور أمريكا فى العالم العربى والاسلامي 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuogUDHetA8

يدافعون عن الاسلام بينما لا نفعل | سيدة أمريكية تسب اوباما بسبب المسلمين 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LeUvRpYjcE

قسيسه أمريكيه تدافع عن الإسلام 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvCQr-jPnN8



هذا هو الإسلام الحقيقي | The Real Islam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KVfaSBLUDU

اذا لم تكن امريكي يجب ان تشاهد هذا If You're an American see THIS 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6cTCEynGpU
عاقل في الكونجرس الأمريكي.... شئ لا يصدق 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLBJ0U4NaVA


صحفي فرنسي يبين حقيقة الحرب على ليبيا وكل الدول العربيه التى تم غزوها تحت ستار الامم المتحده 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoBLV...2dFNyM4IkPtROF

ضابط طيران أمريكي بالقوات الخاصة يعتنق الإسلام - American Special Forces Pilot Converts 
to Islam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0b1YG33o34

\\\\


American Soldier, who Accept the ISLAM 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVDLggeQus


American Police Officer Converts to Islam 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fix9yd40m1Q

\\\

Regarding the spiritual aspect of Paradise, I feel you guys missed the most important part, I cannot think of something more beloved to me than looking at my Creator, the one I've been praying this whole time, seeking His help, Loving Him more than anything.
Allah says in the Quran:

(Believers') "faces that Day will be radiant, gazing at their Lord" (Sura 75, 22-23)

No person knows that is kept hidden for them of joy as a reward for what they used to do (As-Sajdah 32:17)

They will hear no idle talk nor any lying there, as a recompensation from your Lord, a commensurate gift. (Sura 78, 35-36)

They will say: "Praise be to Allah, Who has removed all sadness from us. Truly our Lord is Ever-Forgiving, Ever-Thankful: He Who has lodged us, out of His favor, in the Abode of Permanence, where no weariness or fatigue affects us. " (Sura 35, 34-35)

Narated By Abu Huraira: The Prophet said, "Allah said," I have prepared for My righteous slaves (such excellent things) as no eye has ever seen, nor an ear has ever heard nor a human heart can ever think of. '"
Volumn 009, Book 093, Hadith Number 589.

On a fourteenth night (of the lunar month), our master the Prophet looked at the full moon and said:
(As you see that moon in the sky clearly, you [Believers] will see your Rabb in such a clear manner [in Paradise].) [Bukh?r?, Muslim, Ibni M?ja, Tirmudh?, Ab? Dawud, Nas??, Im?m-i Ahmad, Ibni Huzayma, Ibni Hibb?n]

Abu Sa'id al-Khudri reported that Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him) said that Allah would say to the inmates of Paradise: O, Dwellers of Paradise, and they would say in response: At thy service and pleasure, our Lord , the good is in Thy Hand. He (the Lord) would say: Are you well pleased now? They would say: Why should we not be pleased, O Lord, when Thou hast given us what Thou hast not given to any of Thy creatures? He would, however, say: May I not give you (something) even more excellent than that? And they would say: O Lord, what thing can be more excellent than this? And He would say: I shall cause My pleasure to alight upon you and I shall never be afterwards annoyed with you.
Book 040, Hadith Number 6787.

It was reported that the Messenger of Allah said: The (members of the) first group that would be admitted to Paradise would have their faces as bright as full moon during the night. They would neither spit nor suffer catarrh, nor void excrement. They would have their utensils and their combs made of gold and silver and the fuel of their braziers would be aloes and their sweat would be musk and every one of them would have two spouses (so beautiful) that the marrow of their shanks would be visible through the flesh. There would be no dissension amongst them and no enmity in their hearts. Their hearts would be like one heart, glorifying Allah morning and evening.
Book 040, Hadith Number 6797.

Isn't all this spiritual pleasures?

To conclude,
Peace be upon whom ever follow the guidance,

I hope it will clear some misconceptions

12 "I have much more to say to you, more than you can now bear. 13 But when he, the Spirit of truth, comes, he will guide you into all the truth. He will not speak on his own; he will speak only what he hears, and he will tell you what is yet to come. 14 He will glorify me because it is from me that he will receive what he will make known to you. John
The Qur'an Says ...

Desires Met The afterlife of Muslims will be a place where all their desires are not only met but exceeded (50:35).

Endless Fountain of Wine The righteous will drink from a endlessly flowing fountain of wine, which is mixed with Kafur water (76:5-6). It will be a white wine that will not intoxicate those in the Garden of Bliss (37:45-47).

Gardens The delights of the afterlife will take place in two gardens full of all kinds of sensual pleasures (55:46-48). In addition, there are two other gardens, which are also filled with delights in them (55:62).



Handsome Boy Servants They will be served by devoted youths who are as handsome as valuable pearls. They will wait on their every need (52:24).

Food and Drink In the Garden on high, Muslims will eat and drink to their heart?s content (69:24).

Praise and Fellowship In the Gardens of Delight rivers will run at the feet of the residents. They will cry out their praise and greet one another by saying, ?Peace!? (10:9-10). They give glory night and day without getting tired (41:38).

Gold and Silk Those in the Gardens of Eternity will be adorned with bracelets of gold and dressed in fine green silk which have raised designs of gold woven into them (18:31, 35:33).

Earthly Wives and Families Muslims, whose children followed Islam, will be reunited with them in the Gardens of Bliss so that the fathers will not be deprived of what they accomplished on earth (52:21). Muslims will enter the Gardens of Eden, as will all of their fathers, wives and offspring who followed Islam (13:23).

Mansions It is a commandment to believe in Allah and Mohammed. It is mandatory to fight for Islam with everything the Muslims have, even with their lives, so that Allah will forgive their sins and allow them into the Gardens of Eden where they will have large residences (61:11-12). Those who deserve it will have lofty mansions at the foot of which will flow rivers (39:20).

119. Verily, We have sent you (O Muhammad Peace be upon him ) with the truth (Islam), a bringer of glad tidings (for those who believe in what you brought, that they will enter Paradise) and a warner (for those who disbelieve in what you brought, they will enter the Hell-fire). And you will not be asked about the dwellers of the blazing Fire.

28. And We have not sent you (O Muhammad ) except as a giver of glad tidings and a warner to all mankind, but most of men know not.

29. And they say: "When is this promise (i.e. the Day of Resurrection will be fulfilled) if you are truthful?"

30. Say (O Muhammad ): "The appointment to you is for a Day, which you cannot put back for an hour (or a moment) nor put forward.


----------



## yeni (Jan 23, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwXh04DY2kk
رد فعل الناس فى امريكا عند سماعهم القرآن للمرة الأولى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jutA-40Dq8

شاب أمريكي مسلم يتحدث عن الاسلام والمعجزات الموجودة في القرآن الكريم فيديو مؤثر جدا 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7I3hnKbyn0


----------



## solidassears (Jan 23, 2016)

More swine tripe from Yeni


----------

